# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucidity Power Trials Club

## INeverWakeUp

Hola DV! It's ineverwakeup13 telling you I'm starting the next club all about lucid dreaming tasks. Each week I will update new task(s) each week. I know, there's already a task of the month and the year, and there's that Serial Dream RPG, but if you feel up to it, go ahead and take a crack at my weekly tasks. I atleast five people to confirm they wanna join before I can start giving out tasks each week. If you wanna join, send me a copy of a lucid dream you've had where you used some good power and control. Cause of course, you need to be good with power and control to do these tasks. I want my tasks to be a little more advanced. Not too hard, but advanced a little. Well, that's all. PM me a good powerful control LD if you wanna join. Thanks for reading. I'm sure I'll have five people soon, and I'll begin making up weekly tasks.

----------


## Hukif

Eh, this sounds interesting. Guess I will join, also, WB, been a while since I last saw you here.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Ill join*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Let's welcome our first two members: Walms and dakotahnok!

----------


## VickDannon

I would like to join, but I feel I need to work on my power and control still. I recall fairly well and when lucid, I can do almost anything. But dream stabilizing is still an issue, and I don't want to wake before I can accomplish the goal of the week. Will I still be able to join once this show is already on the road?

----------


## Sigmund

Hehe, I'll join for sure. I guess you can say I'm still a beginner, but if you look at my most recent DJ entry, I had some pretty good hold over my dream.  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

VickDannon and Sigmund: you can join if you really want to. But I will make my tasks a bit of a challenge. They will require good control and power. So, welcome, but heed my warning.

----------


## dakotahnok

*So we might have 4*

----------


## shiraniaori

I'm in, but I'll quit if the tasks aren't as challenging as you imply. Also, now that the club has started, will you take suggestions for LD tasks?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

shiraniaori, I see you want a challenge. But I said not too advanced as I remember. But, if you really want hard challenges, I'll give them. Also, if you promise to stay here I may let you suggest some tasks. I will still use my own tasks...but maybe we'll have a secondary task. Yeah.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Como estas? I see we have five people...so now we can begin our weekly tasks. Since it's a Thursday, the new task will be assigned every Thursday. 

THE RULES
Every Thursday, my task of the week will be assigned. We will have a secondary task assigned by another member(sorry, I can't spell his name). So, rules are simple:
-you must complete the task before the week is up
-you must do the task exactly as told
-you may only post the weekly task within the week, after the week it's assigned will not be accepted.

See, plain and easy. The next post will be the main task of this week. The secondary task will be posted whenever, but the day it's posted will be the day it is posted each week, and same rules will apply.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This week's main task is:
You must teleport to New York City. Then, summon a meteor to crash into the Earth. Use telekenesis to launch the Empire State Building into the meteor before it crashes into Earth.

RULES
You must summon the meteor so it's about 30 seconds from impact. 

You MAY NOT destroy the meteor any other way. 

You must COMPLETELY destroy the meteor. 

If the meteor crashes, you fail.

By the way, I accidentally said today was Thursday. Lol. Today is Wednesday, so the main task will be assigned every Wednesday.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I can do it*

----------


## Sigmund

Hmm... Sounds like just the thing to push my experiments further. I've been playing with my world a little bit more lately instead of changing things with myself (Flying, speed, etc.) Can't wait to try this one out!

----------


## juroara

Wow, that's an insane task!  :Eek:  Its more like three tasks in one (I hope everyone has good aim! poor earth)

I like using dream powers. Out of curiosity, will your tasks be uh, a little on the violent side?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes, at some points they will violent.

----------


## Shiznit

Wazaa am in, will attempt the first task today  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

And, finished. Don't know where to post it other than here, so:





> FA, go out of bed and RC, I had a goal in mind, I recalled quickly the goal about going to New York city, making a meteor fall and then crush it with a random building (Empire State, but random to me), so I prepared myself, spitted on my hands, teleported outside the house and shook the hand of Scott, then teleported to New York.
> 
> I was now in New York, wondering if I should locate a meteor or just create one. While I was trying to figure something out, someone came and started asking me questions “You look foreign” he said “And I need the opinion of a foreign in a book I’m writing” he was a weird man, talking to a random person just for that, I also forgot my goal for the moment due to this, and started following him, we walked through lots of streets, and he was asking me what I thought of them, I gave him the same response to all of the streets “I think they are way too filled with people, maybe they all should die actually” he said I was evil for saying that, and asked if I disliked his country “Not the country, just more than half the people living in it, you know what would be cool? A serial killer trying to do his best to erase people from this city because he is obsessed with being alone in one, some kid trauma or whatever” he started shining, in a very literal sense. I asked him why he was shining “That is an awesome idea!” “No it isn’t, pretty generic really, if you want it to be awesome, make it such that the trauma is stupid and can’t be tied to the personality of the idiot” he started shining brighter, and then started running, yelling “Thank you but I need to go write it down now!” as he was doing that, when I was done with that, looked at my side and saw the Empire State building-thingy and figured it was around time to do the task.
> 
> Started using scan to look for an asteroid big enough that it would pass through the atmosphere, luckily for me, there was one not that far from earth that was nearly the size of a small country! I summoned the thing at around the same distance the moon is at, and then started counting, according to me, that distance was enough with the speed of the meteor to take 30 seconds to crash, not like I would allow it to, though.
> 
> When the meteor started getting closer, people stared at it stupidly, some managed to run away and some others just fainted, I was surprised at their reactions, generally everyone is too silly to run away! So, teleported myself to the building, grabbed it with one hand, then threw it towards the meteor, while the building was going, recalled about the glowing man, I had to use some telekinesis on the building! Started making the thing glow with telepathy, then made it go through the meteor, when it was on the other side, the meteor was already in front of me, so teleported the building back, made it break into thousands of tiny-glowing rocks and made these rocks glue to the meteor while breaking it down in small parts, it took some concentration to do all that, but managed to destroy the meteor in time, when I was done, started gathering the building in one single place and then ate the meteor/building fusion, had no energy to waste, so wanted it all back. Once I finished eating, I started feeling an energy rush, which meant I had more energy than needed; I would have to use that on someone, started lifting more buildings and breaking them, then using the small versions to kill everyone within the city, once I was done, Scott showed up “Oh, I never left FA world?” he said I was stupid, so I started insulting him too “Yeah, says the old guy who can’t make a proper nightmare” I said, when he showed anger, woke myself up, laughing.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Damn i got really close. 






			
				I just awoke from a dream. I start to write it in my dream journal but realise that when i write something the words changes. I plug my nose and find out that i am dreaming. I stood up and looked at the wall in front of me. I know that when i jump through it i will be in new york. 

I run and clear the wall. All around me there are huge buildings. Now i just need to summon a meteor. I start to think of how i can do this. 

Well i start to look at my feet and imagine heat. Then i look up and sure enough there was a meteor. Then i look at the empire state building. It wont budge, i raise my arms and the building rises, The funny thing is that the buiding has roots like a tree. I throw it up using my telekenises and it slams into the meteor. Instead of the metoer exploding it just disappeared. 

Then i look at a sign. It said "Welcome to new new york." At that point i was upset that i was in the old new york. 

I forced myself awake to do an L-DEILD but i didnt get into another dream.
			
		


*

----------


## Hukif

> Damn i got really close.



Eh, but it sounds like you did it! The meteor dissapearing should count, right?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Walms


Eh, but it sounds like you did it! The meteor dissapearing should count, right?



Maybe but the other problem is that i was actualy in new new york*

----------


## Hukif

I say, as long it says "New York" on it, it doesn't matter, it could be "Old new new york with clowns" and still count! Dream city after all <.<

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Let's congradulate our first two task completers:
dakotahnot and Walms! Btw, it still hit the meteor dakotahnot, so it counts since it completely disappeared.

----------


## Sigmund

Damn... Don't think I'll get this one. Came down with the worst cold I've had in years on Saturday, and I have horrible dream recall when I'm sick. Right now I'm running on Tylenol and NyQuil and still barely coherent. Congrats to our first two for accomplishing it, though!  ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

Hey, this looks really cool. My problem is that i've had alittle trouble attaining lucidity. my second problem is that i've never used most of the powers i've discovered on here. like telekinesis, and teleportation. the powers i usually use are ramdom (and usually stupid sounding) things like turning a person into jello and eating them. finally the dreams that i DO use powers at all are usually not very vivid. BUT i hope it's not too late for me to join after i've perfected my technique!

----------


## Hukif

I will have to withdraw from this, just lost dream powers and will most likely by unable to do the task now.

----------


## Sigmund

Yea, unless I pull a lucid off tonight, doesn't look like I'm gonna be able to complete this task. Getting sick completely wrecked my recall. I'm only starting to feel better (Daily Tylenol and NyQuil nights, anyone?). Better luck next time, I guess. =/

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This week's task:

Face Chuck Norris and win.

Rules:

-you cannot kill him in one hit

-the fight must be a minute long

-obviously you must win

----------


## Wristblade56

if i beat him, can i join? I'm pretty confident, last time i checked Chuck Norris can't control time.

----------


## Sigmund

Oh damn... This one is going to be hard... I'm gonna get all these ideas of what Chuck Norris could do before I think of how to kick his ass... Ah well, hopefully I don't get sick again!  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wristblade56: beat him, and you're in.

Walms: what do you mean by you "lost your  dream powers?"

----------


## Hukif

Well I did, I put some rules on my dreams, and one of those just applied recently, I lost my powers and now have to re-learn them.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

ok...

----------


## Navtyr

/join  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ok.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry, I forgot to post yesterday. So we're changing the task day to Thursdays. 

This week's task:

Kick Luke Skywalker out of his X-Wing and blow up the Death Star using the force to aim the missile. 

Rules:
-you MUST blow the Death Star up the same way as in the movie. 
-you MUST aim with the force and NOT with the ship's radar. 
-don't die.

Good luck!

----------


## Wristblade56

*Kicks self* darn it, i forgot to beat the crap outta Chuck in my one lucid that week...

Funny, my dad just watched that movie the other day.

that one looks harder... i'm guessing the same applies? also quick question: does it count if i get help getting to his X-wing from a DC?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

As long as you get the mission done right.

----------


## Sigmund

I was so close too... I found Chuck Norris, but I remembered hearing a joke that his roundhouse kick could destroy the universe... ... ... So his leg started glowing. I tried to punch him or stop the kick but it was too late. When he let it loose I remember some kind of explosion and waking up. Fuuuuu-. Anyways, at least th-

Ineverwakeup, you've turned off your targeting computer. Is something wrong?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

lulz

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This week we'll be doing a very easy task. This task will be a "start up task" for next Thursday's task. 

The task:
Acquire a dream rival.

How can you do this? Easy: Find a way to make a DC hate you enough to be considered a rival. 

Completing this task will be VERY HELPFUL for next week's challenging task.

----------


## your_mum

Hmmm this all looks really interesting  ::D:  However I feel I could lack the necassary skills for some of the previous ones  :Sad: 
But my lucid dreaming is getting better, and this may help me to focus in my lucids, instead of trying everything Ive ever read about in the space of 30 seconds xD

----------


## Wristblade56

Ugh..... I need to find a way to increase my lucids... don't remember having a single one last week. Been hoping to fight Reala from NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams, and the situations i thought of usually ended with him pretty dang mad. I guess he'd do.

----------


## your_mum

Wristblade, lulwut, id be happy to have a definate one once a month xD mind you, im not devoted to the task enough, although my WILD experience last night has made me want to try. But ye, what is your current method of inducing them?

----------


## Wristblade56

DILD and WILD. although i've never had a WILD before, I did make it to SP once. i think my mental exclamations (WHOOOHOOO!!! YEAH!!! I FINALLY DID IT!!!!) woke me up. I used to be able to have DILDs easily, once i had DILDs 3 nights in a row. but i think my sub-c developed an immunity to the almighty watch RC. now when i look at my watch in dreams it looks normal... i tried nose plugging, and that didn't work...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Try the light switch, mirror, and hand checks.

----------


## Wristblade56

hrmm... never thought about using a mirror. Light switch? hmm let me think: *I turn the lights on and off* My cousin, whom is probrobly watching TV: QUIT! Me: No! My Parents: Quit playing with the light switch. lolz i don't think that one would work. but a mirror sounds interesting... i've read people see strange things in mirrors, so that might work. personally i've seen a mirror in a dream but don't remember seeing anything out of the ordinary, but i was already lucid at the time. I'll try it, thanks!

----------


## Sigmund

Yea, Mirrors in dreams for me alway work. I can't recall the last time I looked in a mirror and saw a normal self image.  ::o:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

*i have a good bloody task inbound this week! This week's task is:
Build an army. Then, build an army for your dream rival(who you should have made one last week!), and have an all out battle till the last man(or woman) is standing!

Rules:

Don't lose...*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Note: Don't have a dream rival? Then pick someone random to lead the enemy army.

----------


## Wristblade56

*headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk* not a single lucid last week!!! keep forgetting to RC...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm in a dryspell myself. Hoping to pull an LD off tonight. I gotta blow something up with a kamehameha.

----------


## mikegrung

Suggestion: Dream task, Become a super saiyan, fight kid buu, and finish him with an epic Kamehameha wave.

----------


## Wristblade56

Er... that may not work out for me. i never saw a single episode of DBZ. broke my dryspell though with a nice lucid last night! i think it was the going to bed extra-extra-extra early.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah, I'm still in a dryspell. I think I'll try going to bed extra early.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, no task completion yet? Geez guys, that can't be!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Look who's talking Walms! Lol!

----------


## Hukif

I didn't have powers, so can't help it. I can finishe all of those easily now though, got teleportation back and thats more than enough!

----------


## elucid

It would be interesting if you guys derived a point system for this. A number of points for the tasks accomplished. That would make it much more fun.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

interesting...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I can't take all the credit for this. Let's thank elucid for the idea.

NOTE: The point system takes effect tomorrow(since the new task will be assigned). 

HOW IT WORKS:
Each week there will be some competition to earn points, or lose them.  :Sad:   In order to get points, do the weekly task. You lose points for not doing the weekly task. Everyone starts at 0. Your points CANNOT go below 0(this makes it a little more fair). 


HOW POINTS ARE DISTRIBUTED(AND LOST):
As said earlier, you have to do the weekly task to get points. Not doing the task, or failing it results in loss of points.
Everyone starts with 0 points. Your points don't go any lower than zero(to be fair). Well, the redundancy is over. Here's a nonredundant piece of info.

POINTS:
Completing the task:
Thursday=70 Points
Friday=60 Points
Saturday=50 Points
Sunday=40 Points
Monday=30 Points
Tuesday=20 Points
Wednesday=10 Points

INCOMPLETETION/FAILURE:
Incompletetion=-10 Points
Failure 1:-5 Points
Failure 2=-10 Points
Failure 3=-20 Points
Failure 4=-40 Points
Failure 5=Loss Of All Points(I don't see how you could fail this many times)

You can only fail five times a week. And if you manage to get any points and fail five times, you lose points for that week(the week before if none were earned the current week).

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... interesting. Well, my long dryspell is officially broken!!! MILDs work very well for me.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah, I broke my dryspell Monday.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Relive the Battle of Thermopylae. You must take King Leonidas' spot as commander, and fight.

Rules:
-You cannot win(Cause Sparta lost in that battle). 
-You must be the Spartan leader.

Remember:
The Spartans arrived with 300 soldiers, the Persians came with thousands. The Spartans almost won, until some chode who was betraying the Spartans helped Persia surround the Spartans, eventually killing them all. Persia left with barely any troops.

----------


## Sigmund

Is it possible to ask for weeks off? This week I had 3 exams and chem lab report, next week I got a sports game, 1 exam, an English paper and busywork to do. Don't think I'll be getting a lot of sleep / any good dreams. Lucky if I do. =/

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well Sigmund, it looks like no one's getting any points this week anyway, so why not.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Come on guys! I know some of you are having lucids, do the tasks!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

I've been having lucids, but i've been having trouble keeping a clear head... i know i'm dreaming, but i can't think straight most of the time. usually i can only remember one thing that i want to do, and so far i haven't even remembered this. i'll try to remember that task tonight.

----------


## Sigmund

Okay, well I'm almost on Thanksgiving break, so I'm feeling good about this week. . . Bring it on! > ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

crud... looks like everytime i change my MILD mantra i don't have a lucid that night. takes a day or two to settle in...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Stop changing your mantra. I've had the same one for several months now, and look at my LD count.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THIS WEEK'S POINTS:
Sigmund=0
Walms=0
Wristblade=0
Dakotanot=0

Wow...first person to do the task next week gets 100 bonus points. I know you people can do these tasks.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Alright guys. I'm counting on you all to do the task this week! 

This week's task:
Get in a space ship, and navigate to the asteroid field behind Mars. Land on the largest meteor you can find. Go there, and infultrate a Martian base and retrieve the blue prints for a massive weapon and escape the base. Destroy it upon your escape.

Rules:
-Don't die
-Base MUST be destroyed
-Make sure ALL the Martians die

----------


## Wristblade56

PURE AWESOMES!!!!!!!! I'm SO putting this at the top of this week's to-do list! Oh, and is is ok if the martians are the Grox from Spore?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I don't give a damn. Just get the task done!!! 100 point bonus to the first to complete the task.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Im back guys!!!*

----------


## Hukif

Ah, I'm back on this? Damn tell me so I can work on the tasks lol

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, you gotta come to this thread every THURSDAY to receive the task...which is assigned every THURSDAY.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good to have you back Dakotahnok. I expect to see some task completers soon!

----------


## Wristblade56

I REALLY wanna do that task! if only i could get a good lucid...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Two days left!!! Hurry!!!

----------


## rynkrt3

Hey guys, mind if I join this thread?  I have at least  1-2 lucids a week now, and I have started to attempt a WILD every night.  My control good as long as I stabilize first.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Two days left!!! Hurry!!!



I think i'm gonna start trying to WILD again. that way i won't have to worry about faulty RCs and dryspells.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

rynkrt, send me a PM of a dream where you used lots of power.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Come on people!!! Time's running out! The deadline is 12:00 A.M. EST!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Ineverwakeup, do you think we could make this every 2 weeks? that'd give us more time.

----------


## thomulf

thread-killing time.
Heres a challenge that you will never pose:
_Do Something Awesome._
thank you. ::lolxtreme:: 
i love this forum.  :Shades wink:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey club members. Well, no points earned this week. Also, starting now you peoples will have TWO weeks to do the task. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING(if you celebrate it). Here's the task:

Go to an area with LOTS of pedestrians. Summon a giant man-eating, fire-breathing, mutant crocodile and fight it.

Rules:
-Win
-The only way to kill the croc is by decapitation.
-At least TWO pedestrians must live.

GO! GO! GO! You've got two weeks now!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, since we now have TWO weeks to do the task, I'm gonna change up the point system.

COMPLETiON POINTS:
-Week One Completetion=100 Points
-Week Two Completetion=50 Points

INCOMPLETETION/FAILURE:
-Incompleted=-50 Points
Failure 1=-50 Points
Failure 2=-100 Points
Failure 3=-150 Points And Disqualification For That Two Week's Task

There ya goes.

----------


## Wristblade56

Cool! the hard part will be summoning it... but THE HARDEST PART will be getting a lucid in the first place...

----------


## Hukif

thomulf, that was epic fail...
Anyway, does it work if I find a different way from decapitation?

----------


## Wristblade56

What was thomulf trying to do anyway?

----------


## Hukif

Say nobody doing this can do anything awesome, of course. Bad joke, me thinks.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I did it during a nap. Blue is lucid red is semi lucid. 

Everything was in tunnel vision. I realised i was lucid and got a little disoriantated. I thought of a way to make the vision go away so i imagined that i was looking through a tunnel like a paper towel holder. I took it from my face and everything was vivid. 

i was in the back yard of my friends house. I remembered my "use all five senses" task but also thought of the crocadile task. i figured sense the dream was more stable i would try and do the harder one. 

I started to spin and everything got really blurry. When i stopped everything was still spinning. When it came to a stop i was in a building that i took as the mall and there were quit a few people around. I thought of making the croc but something was in my way. So i decided to wake myself up. 

I woke up but went into a DEILD in about 30 seconds. 

I was back at the mall and the people were running around screaming. Then i saw it. It looked like a crock mixed with a dragon. 

I stood there looking at it. It looked at me and spit a stream of fire at me. i mad a peice of metal in front of me and it blocked it. i really felt the heat. This was really vivid. 

I used TK and threw the metal at him and he didnt seem happy. There was a crate i hid behind that. i found a small handgun. I popped out from behind the crate. He breathed fire and i shot the fire. it made the fire vanish. 

i ran to him. He bit my arm. i used my other arm to grab his head and rip it off. 

When i did there was no blood. 
I woke up. My DEILD was unsuccessful but later in the night i had a MILD. 

I was in the mall. There was trash and fire everywere. There was a few dead bodies.*

----------


## Wristblade56

One word: Epic!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

100 Points goes to Dakotahnok!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Walms: If you want, let him eat you whole, then blow him up from inside.

----------


## Wristblade56

Like in Metroid : Other M how Samus kills the queen metroid? oh, and here's my failed attempt from last night: I don't remember how exactly i got lucid, but i do remember trying the task. i found the croc, but i had forgotton the pedestrian part. it was in my yard (I live in a rural area)  and i started to get ready to fight it, but woke up... i guess that means back to bed!  :Off to Bed:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current scores:
Dakotahnok=100 Points
Walms=0
Sigmund=0
Wristblade56=0

Dakotanok leads!!! Nice job, and good try Wristblade56!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Don't worry! You've all still got thirteen days!!!

----------


## TheOneirologist

I just found this thread, but I'm not good enough with attaining lucidity and dream powers to be able to do the tasks.  I'm currently experimenting with a dream-power-triggering theory and the CAN-WILD technique.  Maybe when I'm done I'll be able to join.

----------


## dakotahnok

*We need a secondary task, for when  we do the first one. Maybe if you do the secondary task in the first week its 50 points and in the second week its 25.

But isnt a penalty for not doing it. Like extra credit. 

Just a thought,*

----------


## Hukif

The giant fire-breathing man-eating crocodile was too weak... 
From my DJ.





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I was standing in front of a metal pole, and feeling a bit sleepy, I look around to see a big building with a shop inside right in front of me. Well that was strange, did a RC and became lucid, then recalled quickly about the task of the crocodile, then teleport to a plaza within the city and took a sheet of paper out and started drawing the crocodile, then made it come out and be twice the size of a tree, quickly gave it a computer-like program and made it a man eater and breath fire, then started teleporting more people close to the place, it started eating some people.
> 
> Without noticing, the dream suddenly merged with the Medaka Box one and Emukae was fighting with Hinokage, and apparently she was winning! I feel the wind a bit weird and then took a peek behind me, the fire-breathing crocodile was attacking, put my hand above my head and make a wind shield while telling the crocodile not to bother, I’m watching something cool, the crocodile then tries to smash me with its tail, so I teleport behind it and cut its head with my claws, then it falls down and dies “That’s why I said no decapitation, makes it too easy!” I say while trying to get back to the Medaka Box dream, but it is already gone and couldn’t do it. Since I was a bit angry the crocodile was so weak, stare at the survivors who are suddenly cheering for me, then ask them if they knew I was the one who summoned that non-living being, their faces suddenly change and they seem scared, I smile at them and then start growing my hair and stab most of them except two “Don’t want to lose just because I felt a bit angry” I say, then start dancing and killing everyone within the city, keeping the two other alive, once I was done wake myself up.



Oh and btw wristblade, your sig is a lie, I do random RCs and become lucid <.<

----------


## Wristblade56

> The giant fire-breathing man-eating crocodile was too weak... 
> From my DJ.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and btw wristblade, your sig is a lie, I do random RCs and become lucid <.<



i know, i'm saying he named me nobody by saying that because it's happened to me too.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Amazazing!!! Sorry Walms, it's Sunday(the start of week two), so only 50 points.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current Scores:
-Dakotahnok=100 Points
-Walms=50 Points
-Wristblade56=0
-Sigmund=0

Congrats to our two task completers Dakotahnok and Walms!!! Good job! Don't worry though, we've got from now to 11:59 P.M. Wednesday night!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

First off, let's give thanks to Dakotahnok for suggesting this. I hope you know you can all suggest things for the club. I want you to. It'll improve the club and make it more fun. 

SECONDARY TASKS:
Every two weeks(starting next week), I'll assign an easier, but fun secondary task. 

POINTS:
NO points will be lost for not completing the secondary task. This is an "Extra Credit" task.

COMPLETEION:
Week One/Two Completion=50 Points

This task will help you if you don't complete the main task in week one, and only get 50 of 100 points.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry Walms, I'm a dumbass. The first two-week task's got me confused. You get 100 Points. Sorry about that.

----------


## Wristblade56

looks cool. man, i hope i get a LD soon, i gotta go back for round 2 with that croc! or round 1, however you wanna look at it.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current Scores:
Dakotahnok=100
Walms=100
Wristblade56=0
Sigmund=0

There was a change in scores cause I screwed up Walms' score due to the two-week task confusion. So congrats completers! We still have from now to the 9th.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Cooleos Wristblade56. I think I'm gonna do the task for once. I already planned out my strategy to kill the croc. Lucid...setting change...croc summon...armor for me...guns for me...croc goes postal...I fire upon him...then I kamehameha him to weaken him to nothing...then I decaptitate him with a destructo disc. It's fullproof.

----------


## Wristblade56

hm... i was planning on stealing a box of matches, wait 'till it roared at me, and jump down it's throat. i then strike a match, dropping it into the gasolene (it HAS to have some kind of fuel to breath fire). i then burst out of it's chest like an Alien (Aliens vs. Predator). i back up and watch the inferno.

----------


## Hukif

lol ineverwakeup, its ok that I had 50 points, they don't matter much to me anyway. I prefer the reading of the epic task completions!
Also, the comment about your sig wristblade was more of a joke, I was on that thread, remember?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Walms


lol ineverwakeup, its ok that I had 50 points, they don't matter much to me anyway. I prefer the reading of the epic task completions!
Also, the comment about your sig wristblade was more of a joke, I was on that thread, remember?



Your just worried that im going to beat you!*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Uh-oh! Do I see some competition???

----------


## Wristblade56

I think so!  :smiley: 

 :Bang head:  i gotta learn to WILD!!! it's so hard for me... i remember making it into SP ONCE but i got so excited i broke it... i might switch to DEILD though... time to read up on it!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wristblade: how do I change my name title like yours? And like Dakotahnok, who put "Web of Dreams" as his title.

----------


## Hukif

Go to control panel, then to Edit Profile, then to Optional Information, Custom User title and done.

----------


## Wristblade56

*points at Walms and nods.* listen to him, he's smart!  ::imslow::  lol

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Told me too late, I figured it out. But thanks anyway.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ok people, we've got one week left! Keep trying!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

had a Lucid last night: I suddenly became lucid out of nowhere, no RC, no nothing. i thought through 2 tasks, the advanced TOTM, and this one. i decided to try this one since i had more limited time to do it, and it sounded easier. i knew i had to get in a city environment, or something similar, so i decided to try and teleport. i remembered i wanted to hunt for the Chaos Emeralds (sonic the hedgehog) so i looked for one of the emeralds, and looked in several places, before finally finding one. it was REALLY heavy compared to wat i expected. and suddenly sonic, shadow, tails, and the rest of them (minus eggmen of course) where around me. i shrugged, held up the emerald, and yelled: "chaos.... CONTROL!!!!!" jumping as i did so. it was an embarrasing fail, as i landed on my butt.there wasn't even a flash of light or anything... then i woke up. next time i'm gonna get Shadow to do it.  :tongue2:  does that count as a failure in the mission?

----------


## Wristblade56

Oh, and Ineverwakeup, i have a suggestion for next week's secondary task: give a Grunt (Halo) an atomic wedgie.  ::lmao::  If anybody doesn't know what a grunt is, then look it up on Halopedia or some such.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

-100 Wristblade56. Yes, you have to do the task yourself.

----------


## Wristblade56

crap... ok, I'll figure something out...

----------


## Pheenix

I'll label myself another potential future member, so you know there's interest. Don't yet have the powers. Haven't even moved into dream control yet.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I find myself in a building. There is a 115 inch plasma screen TV here. Next to it, is a wall of cubbies. I am with my seventh grade L.A. class. We put our things in the cubbies. We freely explore the room. It's a four wall room. Three walls are solid with the color of minilla. One wall is a full glass wall. There are two exits.

Suddenly, the room begins to shake. What the hell? An earthquake? The teacher starts freaking out. She is shouting at us to get out. I decide to get my things out of my cubby first. She now redirects her shouting to me. I feel in my cubby, and paint is pouring into it. WTF??? I pull my hand out, only to find blue paint all over my hand. The teacher keeps shouting at me, so i decide to listen and leave. 

We are now passing through a bathroom. The bathroom is open like a lounge. WTF x2??? It's a girls bathroom. Oddly, the girls are standing up and p***ing into urinals. WTF x3??? We continue on. We arrive downstairs, and the shaking has stopped. Downstairs, it's a store. White tiled floors, high ceiling, item shelves, and check-outs. 

I see my friend Victor, and we meet up. Then, I hear the song "21 Guns" by Green Day(DS). I do an RC. I plug my nose, and I can still breathe through it. I look at my hands to see I'm missing multiple fingers! I tell Victor I'm dreaming. I show him my hands. This time, I have all my fingers, but one is bent backwards. I am now lucid. I see a man behind me. He was like 6'5", had black shaggy hair, and a jacket blue pants combo. Just for no reason, I try to attack him. I get in a stance.

"SOLAR FLARE!" I shout. Fail. He tries to run past me now. My leg is now highlighted red. I knee him in his balls. He goes flying back and pounds into the floor. Time to finish him. I get in my stance.
"KA...ME......HA...ME......HA!!!" Suddenly, a fat blue beam fires out and incinerates the man. I stand there with a grin on my face. everyone around me is in shock. Victor and I leave. 
http://www.nolimit-studio.com/yosoys...kamehameha.gif

We are outside, and we're now listening to my iPod. We're listening to "21 Guns." Suddenly, the girls we saw in bathroom walk by. They say nothing, and keep walking. Odd. Victor decides to make some gay joke about that plasma screen TV. I pretend it's funny, and laugh along. We go back inside, and intentionally(I was actually going to do this), a giant fire-breathing, man-eating croc is attacking! WTF x4??? I decide to not even let him put up a fight. I get in my stance. I hold my arm up, wrist bend, hand flat. 
"DESTRUCTO DISC!" I announce. Suddenly, a yellow disc appears on my hand.
peperonity.com - Free mobile videos, pics, blogs, chat, sites ...
I throw it. The yellow disc cuts off the croc's head. I was a bit tired from that, so the dream fades, and I awake.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

50 points for myself. Also, go to my DJ for the links cause they won't work here.

----------


## Wristblade56

cool. i gotta have a LD! that is my main problem, if i had LDs more often i'd be able to do these! well, i still got till thursday to do this, so i haven't given up yet!  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Time's running out!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

> Time's running out!!!



I'm aware of that. hopefully i'll have a lucid before the sun comes up tomorrow.

----------


## affseofl2654

> I would like to join, but I feel I need to work on my power and control still. I recall fairly well and when lucid, I can do almost anything. But dream stabilizing is still an issue, and I don't want to wake before I can accomplish the goal of the week. Will I still be able to join once this show is already on the road?



Hehe, I'll join for sure. I guess you can say I'm still a beginner, but if you look at my most recent DJ entry, I had some pretty good hold over my dream.

----------


## Wristblade56

:Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! *falls into deep dark pit* I flunked big-time on this one... had an LD with absolutely NO powers... i tried to run to a city to fight the croc and got side-tracked talking to a DC... woke up...  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:  :Bang head:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey peoples, sorry I missed Thursday. I now realize I can never get the time to post during weekdays, so the task day will be every other Saturday starting today. 

Primary Task:
Support Harry Potter and fight Lord Voldemort. 

Rules:
Voldermort must die the way he does in Book 7. Your objective is told hold off Death Eaters at the school of Hogwarts while Harry is confronting Voldemort. Please try not die. Death results in failure of this task. You may ONLY USE a wand to fight. No flying teleporting, summoning, etc. Here's some spells to use:

Harry Potter Spell List

Secondary Task:
Shake hands with five famous people.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Points:
Walms: 100
Dakotahnok:100
ineverwakeup97:50
Wristblade56:0
affseofl2654:0

Okay people, you've got two weeks!

----------


## Wristblade56

What if i never read any of the Harry Potter books?

also for the secondary task do famous videogame characters count?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Look it up!!!

----------


## Rland

Im new on this so sorry if im posting in the wrong thread.. but..

I think I am having lucid dreams, but theyre out of control. I keep getting them every other night, but I do dream every night, usually 2-3 dreams and I often remember them all without waking up during the night. They are extremely wacky, include much substance and seem rather long considering its only a dream. I also feel wind, water, warmth, much emotion. The thing is, that they are increasing, although I have no control. My dreams seem to be more realistic than my waking life, in that what I feel is intensified, but every night or so when I have one or a few like this, its very scary and I feel trapped inside the dream. I know im dreaming and I have to try and stay alive in the dream or not get caught but everything goes wrong. I have no control, but still I am aware I am inside a dream and cant get out, there is usually a sense that I will never get out. Sounds more psychological than lucid?

----------


## Wristblade56

Rland, you don't have to stay alive. if you know that it's a dream, then you know it's not real. if it's not real, you can't suffer physical harm. The matrix was just a movie. NOTHING in it was real.  :smiley:  try to have fun, because a dream is a just a dream. and yes, you got the wrong thread. this is where Ineverwakeup97 gives out tasks that usually require lots of control.
Also your Avatar is absolutely correct, people should definetly watch out for Sonic. lol

Ineverwakeup, you forgot to mention whether famous videogame characters count for the secondary task.

----------


## Rland

Ok then thanks for that clarification.. just wanted to check what atleast one other member thought of my fear.. the way you explain it does make it seem quite daft. Im going to go read about this stuff! Sorry for getting the wrong thread!

----------


## Hukif

Can't find that harry vs voldemort thingy... care to PM it to me? Don't want everyone spoiled lol

----------


## TheOneirologist

*sigh*
You know, I would definitely join this club if I had a reliable system for LDs.  Can I get some help?
( :Off topic: )

----------


## Wristblade56

DILDs work well for me. Just RC every 15 minutes or so and you might have one that night.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay people. Voldemort dies when he tries to kill Harry. Voldemort's wand backfires and kills him. There, now it'll be easier.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hi LPTC people. Well, it appears we only have five official members here at the LPTC. I've decided I want two people to be "Scouts." You don't have to do this job, but it will get a bigger amount of people here, and competition will rise. The LPTC will be a hell of a lot more fun. So, I ask, can two people here please be a Scout. 

A Scouts job will be to advertise the LPTC in their signature. They will also find people to suggest to the LPTC. To find these people, skim though some recent DJ entries. If you see someone who has some damn good power and control, ask them to join. 

Thanks for reading, and the first two people to volunteer get the job.

----------


## Wristblade56

*Hand shoots up* OOOH OOOH OOOH OOOH!!!! *waves arms and jumps up and down* PICK ME! PICK ME! lol i'll do it. just gotta erase a line or two in my sig. I find myself bored often at the computer, this'll give me something to do.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Well...I'm not an official member of the club, but I'm currently training a soon-to-be lucid dreamer, and I could start recruiting people (maybe even her, if she proves worthy) for the club.  I might not be able to scan the DJ entries, though.  If you want me to do this, sure.  If not, that's fine too.

----------


## Alter

I would love to be a part of this group. The challenges seem pretty interesting.

I'm pretty good at dream control and it would be easier for me to count the number of times I have had non-lucid dreams than to try counting all of my LDs. Anyways I'm always looking for a new challenge or some way to expand the limits of my mind while dreaming. The harder the challenges the better so I will probably add my own additions to the challenges to make them more difficult.

I have not recorded anything in my dream journal yet but I already have something fun planned for tonights LD. It seems like a pretty tough challenge but I don't want to spoil it and just in case I forget what I wanted to do or something goes wrong I'll just let you know how it goes after I wake up.

The only thing is that I can't do the harry potter task. I blocked most of that post out because I still haven't read the last book but I would like to read it and I don't want to spoil the ending. >,> So I think I will just have to skip that task.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wristblade56: You're our first scout. You MUST be up to doing ALL duties. Welcome!
The Oneirologist: Sorry, you have to be a club member. If you wanna join, read the requirements on page one.

----------


## MadMonkey

> Okay people. Voldemort dies when he tries to kill Harry. Voldemort's wand backfires and kills him. There, now it'll be easier.



I don't think you should ruin the story for people who havn't read it  :tongue2:  This club sounds interesting but I don't have reliable enough lucidity right now.

----------


## Alter

To add extra difficulty I have decided to attempt to complete as many of the 8 tasks(excluding harry potter) as possible at the same time by splitting myself into separate bodies which each have their own senses and the ability percieve the dream world each from their own perspective. It is similar to how Dr Manhattan from Watchmen makes copies of himself. Basically allowing me to have multiple separate dreams at the same time. I am planning some details ahead of time, have compiled the list of tasks, and I am about to work on reading these over and over again to memorize them so that hopefully even though I have been sick lately I can remember what I need to do.


*Spoiler* for _Dream Log_: 



The dream started in my room with me sitting up in my bed. Looking around as the dream stabalized I soon became lucid because as is the norm in my dreaming state I was no longer breathing. I confirmed my lucidity by flying through my roof into the night sky. Looking around at the houses below I wondered what I should be doing and then the number 8 came to mind which reminded me that I had 8 tasks I needed to attempt.

I split myself into 2 of me, then 3, 4 and so on until there were 8 me's all floating in the sky. Each time I split myself I made sure to focus and carefully stabalize the dream for each one of me and focused each of them on their own task that needed to be completed. The rush of data coming from 8 separate versions of myself made the dream blurry and out of focus at first but then after focusing things became more clear. I am used to splitting into more than 8 of myself but also focusing on 8 separate tasks at the same time required a bit of effort. We all nodded at each other and with our tasks in mind we each teleported to 8 different places.

All 8 of these dreams took place simultaneously but I'll go into each of them one at a time.

Dream 1:
One of me teleported to new york and for some reason there we no cars, people, or animals within view and the city felt abandoned.  Most of what I could see was just a bunch of tall buildings. I transformed into a butterfly and flew towards tallest building I could find. Keeping my task in focus I looked up into the sky with my minds eye and created a field of huge meteors then sent them flying towards the earth.

While the building was pretty large and could have destroyed the meteors since it was a dream it just didn't seem right since there were a lot of them and they were much larger than the building. So for added destruction and fireworks I placed an energy nuke inside the building, picked the whole thing up with my mind and chunked it towards the meteors. After it got close enough I caused the building to smash into a meteor and detonated the nuke filling the whole sky with a massive explosion which I even managed to see from some of my other dreams. With my task completed I allowed myself to fade into the void and refocused my attention into the remaining copies of me.

Dream 2:
Another one of my splits teleported to the moon and summoned Chuck Norris out of the air. I remembered to not get too hasty and let the fight drag on a bit so I lowered my guard then chuck rushed in and started throwing attacks at me. I redirected his attacks so that his strikes would vanish as soon as they got close enough to me and reappear next to his face. I pretty much just let him beat himself up for a while. When this got boring I formed an energy sword in my hand and lit myself on fire then sliced off my own head. I allowed my body to drop to the ground while my floating head started laughing maniacally. Black chains appeared from the ground and wrapped around him holding him still. I then ripped him into many pieces and remembering the secondary task I shook his severed hand.

After that I put him back together and talked to him for a bit. In mid-conversation I sensed the nuke that was about to go off, shielded myself and watched as Chuck Norris melted. Then I just refocused myself out of the dream.

Dream 3:
Another me teleported into deep space where the starwars deathstar battle was taking place. I transformed into Luke's ship and ejected him out into space. I then flew close to deathstar blowing up a bunch of enemy ships on the way using my mind sort of how Neo did when he headed towards the machine city. When I got closer to the deathstar I launched a missile and used my mind to direct it towards the deathstars weak point. The deathstar exploded and I knew that I wouldn't be able to hear the explosion in space but I did somehow feel vibrations and intense heat from the blast on my metal body. With my task completed I self destructed and faded away.

Dream 4:
I was having trouble thinking of a good rival so I ended up summoning Satan and shook his hand for the secondary task. I said, "Looking forward to fighting with you soon." Then I bslapped him in the face and vanished before he had a chance to react. This was the shortest dream and after it finished the other dreams became more detailed.

Dream 5:
This version of me transformed into something like the creature in my avatar. I wondered around in a dark void for a while just flying around. After the devil was summoned into dream 4 I went to a pit full of demonic things to mess with. The place was dark so I just felt them out with my mind and killed some time by beating up a bunch of them hand to hand dbz style. 

After I faded out of dream 4 I summoned the devil into the pit then smirked and asked him if he thought he could handle me. He didn't reply so I made him summon a massive army of various demonic critters and then I made many clones of myself and transformed into my own massive demonic clone army. Unlike the splits allowing me to have 8 dreams at the same time these things do not view the dream world from their own perspective and are instead controlled 3rd person like puppets. We had a pretty awesome brutal gorefest of a battle that went back and forth for a while until I decided to get more serious and I completely over powered him and his army with an insane number of clones and some offensive abilities.

Dream 6:
I found myself as the spartan leader in the middle of combat against the persians. A lot of what I saw seemed to come from the movie 300 lol. Me and my men destroyed wave after wave of enemies and stacked up the bodies to better fortify the area. After I had had my fill of gore I summoned the main group of persians with them surrounding us and their leader at the front lines mocking me. I charged in and for some reason disentegrated him with an energy wave(not sure why) then ran charging alone into the bulk of the persian empire allowing them to tear me to peices while I laughed at them like a madman.

Dream 7:
I went to a concert where a lot of people were at and a dragon busted through the wall. Maybe not exactly a fire breathing mutant croc but at least similar. I cut off its head and several more heads grew back in its place so I sliced them off again and sucked him into a mini black hole. A few people at the show got sucked into the hole as well but most or the ppl survived.

Dream 8:
I found myself floating over a tiny island so I landed. I thought of some famous people to shake hands with and up drives a limo. Buddha, Abraham Lincoln, Bill Murray, Albert Einstein, and Bill Cosby all stepped out and walked over to shake my hand. I spoke with them for a little while but the conversation didn't make much sense. After I finished shaking all their hands and talked some more I noticed my nuke going off in the sky so I self destructed taking everyone out with me. XD

After all of my split selves faded away leaving just one of me I thought about everything that happened hoping I did not miss anything. With all my tasks complete I woke myself up immediately so I could start writing everything down.

----------


## Wristblade56

> To add extra difficulty I have decided to attempt to complete as many of the 8 tasks(excluding harry potter) as possible at the same time by splitting myself into separate bodies which each have their own senses and the ability percieve the dream world each from their own perspective. It is similar to how Dr Manhattan from Watchmen makes copies of himself. Basically allowing me to have multiple separate dreams at the same time. I am planning some details ahead of time, have compiled the list of tasks, and I am about to work on reading these over and over again to memorize them so that hopefully even though I have been sick lately I can remember what I need to do.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream Log_: 
> 
> 
> 
> The dream started in my room with me sitting up in my bed. Looking around as the dream stabalized I soon became lucid because as is the norm in my dreaming state I was no longer breathing. I confirmed my lucidity by flying through my roof into the night sky. Looking around at the houses below I wondered what I should be doing and then the number 8 came to mind which reminded me that I had 8 tasks I needed to attempt.
> 
> ...



 ::holyshit::  dang... how do you split like that? sounds hard.

----------


## Alter

> dang... how do you split like that? sounds hard.



 The easy answer is.. After a lot of practice. I have been having LDs and worked towards better controlling my dreams ever since I was around 4 years old(still remember LDs that happened back then) which was 18 years ago.

Other than that it is kind of hard to describe because it is something I can just sort of do now without thinking much into it. It is somewhat similar to the technique Dr. Manhattan uses to split himself. The physics behind it are similar but the effect is pretty much the same with the person using the technique able to be in multiple places at once.

Science behind Dr. Manhattan Youtube Video
Dr. Manhattan 
Warning: I think these vids are ok unless I missed something brief but if you look up Dr. Manhattan stuff on youtube there is a lot of mild nudity.

I like using the technique any time I want to do more than one thing at the same time or to increase the amount of time spent in a lucid dream. Say a certain LD lasts 1 hour. If I were to have 2 separate dreams in that hour then I have effectively experienced 2 hours worth of dreaming in a single hour. If I split into 10 separate dreams then I can experience 10 hours worth of dreaming in a single hour.

Also with a little planning beforehand instead of having 10 separate dreams I could experience separate parts of a single dream at the same time but reorder them in my mind so that it feels as if I experienced them one after the other. Picture reading a book with 10 chapters by starting at the beginning of each chapter and reading them all simultaneously then reordering them so that it makes sense as if you had read the book from beginning to end. What this does is let me have one 10 hour dream in only a single hours worth of time.

Combining that with other dream extending techniques I have developed I used to have a bunch of LDs where every night I would go off and train for what seemed like months in a single night of sleep. The problem with this though is that it started to feel like I was spending much more time in the dream world than in reality. Even when I was awake I would be daydreaming a lot of the time. And the problem was losing touch with reality.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... i've decided i'm gonna try that next time i have an LD, but just 2 of me. i have enough trouble multitasking in RL.  :smiley:  oh, and you forgot to do the Martian Asteroid Base Infiltration task.

----------


## Alter

> hmm... i've decided i'm gonna try that next time i have an LD, but just 2 of me. i have enough trouble multitasking in RL.  oh, and you forgot to do the Martian Asteroid Base Infiltration task.



Ah dang I missed that task when I made the list lol. Also if you have trouble separating at first you can possibly make it easier by focusing on vision first so that you can see in 2 separate locations simultaneously. When I split myself into multiple bodies all of my senses are split so that each one of my bodies can see, hear, feel, ect.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> When I split myself into multiple bodies all of my senses are split so that each one of my bodies can see, hear, feel, ect.



I can't understand how you do that...I read the explanation, but how can you really control two bodies at once?  You'd need to be fully aware in all places, wouldn't you?

----------


## Hukif

8 different bodies, simply amazing. And yes you need to be fully aware in all places, but that "full awareness" is kind of "split" into all of the different selves. At least it is for me. Its quite difficult to explain it, it was once an advanced task of the month here in DV.

Amazing dreaming skills alter, simply amazing.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I could be a scout! And also im not doing this task because i have a task of my own this week. But maybe i can get it for 50 points next week.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ok Dakotahnok. But remember all the things you need to do as a scout. And thanks.

----------


## Wristblade56

acually, i think i want to spend this week practicing. i still think i'll do the secondary task though, if i have a lucid.

----------


## Wristblade56

just thought of something. i have a suggestion for next week's advanced task: Steal Zeus's lightning bolt and destroy Manhatten with it.

----------


## Alter

I did the martian task along with the task of the month. Posted the dream in my DJ Here.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> i have a suggestion for next week's advanced task



While we're on the subject, if you haven't already, you could issue a challenge to explore the sunken city of Atlantis...
Just saying.

----------


## Alter

If anyone can think of some extremely hard tasks or something let me know. Looking for ideas on ways I can challenge myself with dream control so the more difficult the better.

----------


## MythicDreams

Alter, a suggestion:
Rule over Earth as God, answering every prayer. What does Heaven look like? What's it like to be omniscient, omnipresent, and omnipotent?

----------


## Soulnote

Sure, I'm in

----------


## Alter

> Alter, a suggestion:
> Rule over Earth as God, answering every prayer. What does Heaven look like? What's it like to be omniscient, omnipresent, and omnipotent?



Hmm I have never done anything quite like that before but I have created entire planets with my consciousness spread out over them. Created my own species of plants and creatures to rule over them. So in a way I have sort of played my own version of god before minus the heaven and answering prayer part. Any place where I would continue to exist eternally would be hell to me. Even heaven. If I could choose where I want to go when I die I would much rather go to a universe of my own design than heaven or hell.

Omniscience would be fairly impossible.
inherent omniscience - the ability to know anything that one chooses to know and can be known.
total omniscience - actually knowing everything that can be known.

But omnipresence and omnipotence I think I can handle.

If i need to could always summon a computer and answer prayer Bruce almighty style lulz.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> If i need to could always summon a computer and answer prayer Bruce almighty style lulz.



I was just thinking about that...for every million prayers you answer another three million come in.  Good luck with that.

----------


## Alter

> I was just thinking about that...for every million prayers you answer another three million come in.  Good luck with that.



 Bruce almighty style. Reply to all: Prayer request denied! Lulz
Set up automatic reply bot to answer all new requests with a big N O. XD

----------


## Soulnote

Just to be certain,

Omnipotent = Endless power, to will anything into reality
Omniscient = Knowing all that has, and ever will happen
Omnipresent = Being everywhere at once

If I'm right, I SHOULD be able to do the first 2, am I right?

----------


## Alter

> Just to be certain,
> 
> Omnipotent = Endless power, to will anything into reality
> Omniscient = Knowing all that has, and ever will happen
> Omnipresent = Being everywhere at once
> 
> If I'm right, I SHOULD be able to do the first 2, am I right?



I dunno about omniscience. What did I eat for lunch today? x,x

----------


## goldenaxel321

Hey I'd love to join.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by goldenaxel321


Hey I'd love to join.



Since im a scout i think i can let you join, send me a PM of a dream you have used good control on and ill let you know.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Harry potter battle. 

I wake up, im in a baseball stand. Its night and no one is there. Im looking around and i find that i have no idea where i am. I think to myself "damn must have been a great night" then i use my every morning nose plug and find that im dreaming. I stand up and now everything is daylight. I start walking and remember that i need to do my LPTC mission. I want to go to a mountain area. I close my eyes and imagine a grassy flat land and then i start to think of areas rising and rock breaking through the earth. Suddenly im there i see a castle that looks like hogwarts. Harry is there firring red balls at a man that resembles voldamort. Black things are swormming the sky. I start using my wand and flicking at them. They fall to the ground like ducks that have been shot. Valdamort shoots a red beam at me i flick my wand at him and his beam vanishes. Then his wand blows up and sends him flying. When i go to were he landed all there was, was a robe. 

Then i needed to shake hands with five famous people. i shook and with harry then tried to change the dream scene so i could meet bon jovi. Everything goes dark and i wake up. I plug my nose and couldnt breath.*

----------


## Soulnote

> Since im a scout i think i can let you join, send me a PM of a dream you have used good control on and ill let you know.



Should I send one too?

I might be able to get one soon, but my computer broke a while ago and I haven't been able to update anything, and I only made this account because I forgot the pass from my last account.

EDIT: I'll just send you something from my old grandfathered dream journal from my last account if you want

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Soulnote


Should I send one too?

I might be able to get one soon, but my computer broke a while ago and I haven't been able to update anything, and I only made this account because I forgot the pass from my last account.

EDIT: I'll just send you something from my old grandfathered dream journal from my last account if you want



Alright, go ahead*

----------


## goldenaxel321

> Alright, go ahead



 :tongue2: 

Shit.

Half the reason I joined is to develop dream control. I can´t say I have a very exciting dream wherin I am a God.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by goldenaxel321




Shit.

Half the reason I joined is to develop dream control. I can´t say I have a very exciting dream wherin I am a God.



Have you had any lucids? if so send the best and ill let you know*

----------


## Hukif

Ah, a dream task for alter thats difficult.
Build a house, with telekinesis, using rocks and gluing them together one by one.
Or, make a DNA chain atom by atom.
Or be a planet and sustain life.
Or make a new specie, not summon, make a new specie. Choice all of its traits by yourself and choice a good place for it to live at.

----------


## Alter

> Ah, a dream task for alter thats difficult.
> Build a house, with telekinesis, using rocks and gluing them together one by one.
> Or, make a DNA chain atom by atom.
> Or be a planet and sustain life.
> Or make a new specie, not summon, make a new specie. Choice all of its traits by yourself and choice a good place for it to live at.



Sounds like fun. I've done the last 2 before. I actually maintain 2 separate planets I have worked on in a long series dream. Both of them have multiple moons with defensive constructs set up on them to watch over the planets and if I want I can plug into the planet to have a shared awareness with everything there. It's been a lil while since I have visited it though so will be fun to go back.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ok Soulnote, goldenaxel321: Welcome. Alter, you impressive work, but stick to the current task this time. But I'll award you for going through that.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

CURRENT SCORES:
-Alter=500(Due to the amazing effort of doing like all the tasks.
-Dakotahnok:200(100 added to your current 100 point score for recruiting your first member.)
-Walms=0
-Wristblade56=0
-goldenaxel321=0
-Soulnote=0

----------


## Wristblade56

I still wanna do the martian one. haven't been having lucids, but have been working out the kinks with the CANWILD technique. now that i have a Notebook i downloaded the program and have been trying it, and working out the kinks. figured out how to make my computer stay on overnight, now i'm working around little problems with the program, and my sound file. once i get everything worked out all i have to do is learn how to WILD with that method. then i'll be able to LD nightly.  ::D:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> haven't been having lucids, but have been working out the kinks with the CANWILD technique.



Once you figure that all out, can you tell me what you have to do?  I know a lot of it is personal (exclusive to you), but I'm trying to figure out CAN-WILD too.
If you read the original CAN-WILD thread, you may have downloaded CrazyInSane's preferred sound.  It's very disturbing, though.  I haven't used them enough to see if they work well, but I've made my alarms the 5-second ocarina songs from Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


CURRENT SCORES:
-Alter=500(Due to the amazing effort of doing like all the tasks.
-Dakotahnok:200(100 added to your current 100 point score for recruiting your first member.)
-Walms=0
-Wristblade56=0
-goldenaxel321=0
-Soulnote=0



Oh i thought you were going to combine every weeks scores.*

----------


## Alter

Tonight I'm going to one of my planets and going to do some major construction on it. Plan on building some huge castles and messing with dna for some of my critters. Then going to plug my awareness into the planet to see how everything looks.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Once you figure that all out, can you tell me what you have to do?  I know a lot of it is personal (exclusive to you), but I'm trying to figure out CAN-WILD too.
> If you read the original CAN-WILD thread, you may have downloaded CrazyInSane's preferred sound.  It's very disturbing, though.  I haven't used them enough to see if they work well, but I've made my alarms the 5-second ocarina songs from Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.



Sure, i'll tell you. i'm still working out the kinks though. I recorded my own sounds for my alarm.





> Tonight I'm going to one of my planets and going to do some major construction on it. Plan on building some huge castles and messing with dna for some of my critters. Then going to plug my awareness into the planet to see how everything looks.



Hmm... i think i'll make a planet in one of my future LDs... although being aware of every little detail that's going on at the same time is a little too much for me.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oops! Thanks Dakotahnok!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current Scores:
Alter:500
Dakotahnok:300
Walms:100
ineverwakeup97:50
Wristblade56:0
goldenaxel321:0
Soulnote:0


Thanks for reminding me Dakotahnok!

----------


## dakotahnok

*No problem 

For some reason im having so much trouble shaking 5 famous peoples hands! Maybe this should be the primary. lol*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wrisblade56: have you done any scouting?

----------


## Wristblade56

*salute* SIR YES SIR!!! i invited Mzzck but he turned me down. i've been skimming the djs but haven't found anything much.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I asked puffin but she turned me down.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ok, don't worry. We just need to keep trying. Good job though.

----------


## Raven Knight

I got a PM from dakotahnok telling me about this thread, and the challenges sound interesting, so I would like to join.  I'd gotten rather tired of the DV tasks of the month...  Thanks, dakotahnok, for telling me about this.  ::content::   There are only two nights left, but I want to try the Harry Potter dream.   :smiley:

----------


## Soulnote

Aren't the tasks supposed to be posted on thursday

----------


## Raven Knight

So now I also got an invitation from Wristblade56... does that make me a double member?  LOL!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Soulnote

> So now I also got an invitation from Wristblade56... does that make me a double member?  LOL!



It makes you special, with I was special  :Sad:

----------


## Hukif

Tasks are posted on saturday now, and I might not do them, not fond of famous people and HP lol
Its a pain to learn the spells and the faces of the enemy <.<

----------


## TheOneirologist

Hmm...I had a lucid dream this afternoon, and I realized that even though I would like to join this club, I need to master some powers on my own before I'll amount to anything.  I need to take some time to figure everything out.  I'll still be around on this thread, but I won't be joining anytime soon...sorry.  But don't worry; when I become skilled with using my dream powers, I'll be back!  :OK Bye now:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Its a pain to learn the spells and the faces of the enemy <.<



Especially since the enemies in Harry Potter have a habit of hiding their faces like the cowards they are.  :tongue2: 

So I had a WILD last night and I completed the task, here is a link to the DJ entry since it is a rather long dream as a lot of mine tend to be.  With all the Harry Potter dreams I've been having, it came really easily!  :Cheeky: 
Battle at Hogwarts

----------


## Raven Knight

> It makes you special, with I was special



Oh, but you ARE special.  ::D:

----------


## Soulnote

Thanks Raven, and Merry Christmas  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Merry Christmas! 

Here's the primary task:

A tree has been planted. This tree takes up a large part of Earth. The tree is literally sucking all the life out Earth. Your mission, is to stop the man who planted the tree. This man can be whoever you want. But they have to be strong. After beating them, find a way to get rid of the tree. 

Rules:

Don't die
You must beat the tree after the man
Stop the tree before ALL life is sucked out


Secondary Task:

Beat Sonic in a race

Rules:

Don't lose
No cheating
Super speed is allowed though

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Looks like I won't reach 75 LDs before the year is out. Damn.

----------


## Soulnote

Wow, this seems hard...

----------


## Ramiel

seems the task based on the dragonball z move the tree of might!
damn! what a nice task! if i already would be able to LD i would fight turles for sure hehe ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores:
Alter:500
Dakotahnok:300
Walms:100
Wristblade56:100
Raven Knight:100
ineverwakeup97:50
Soulnote:0
goldenaxel321:0

Impressive people. Nice scores! Merry Christmas, and have a happy new year!

----------


## Hukif

Does the completion work if I finished it last night? Not really important though, got something out of it <.<

Anyway, here are the dreams:


*Spoiler* for _Boring HP dream_: 



Back to sleep.

Im walking down a big dark road with a small river by its side, I can feel the atmosphere a bit tense and dark, so of course use that as my RC and become lucid, once Im lucid recognize the place to be the Hogwarts thing or whatever, so teleport back to where I was, the people I forgot before were still there and very confused, soon I summon the Voldemort person along with Harry, whom had two wands by accident, I go over to him and take one, then tell him his nemesis is there. He looks to the front and sees a confused person, then asks what he is doing there and why did he bring him there Uh, he didnt bring you here... lets say it was fate, ok? I say, he looks over at me and asks who Im Nothing important, now go fight him Voldemort despite being confused is happy that he can kill Harry Potter right there, right now, I try to remember the name of the spells while waiting for Voldemort to summon the Death Eaters, at first he isnt doing it, but finally he summons them, Harry seems nervous at that, but I tell him that I will take care of that I dont know who brought me here, so check inside the castle he tells to three of them, I allow them to go, thinking it doesnt matters whether they leave or not.

So, one that looks ugly looks over at me and asks what I think I can accomplish against so many enemies, he says that I should go over to their side, whit the dark lord and help kill Potter, I laugh and say that dude is no dark lord, he is just a fake and they better stop paying attention to him, he then says not to insult his master and tries to attack me, I jump out of the way and then use an Orchideous spell to summon roses that will make everyone fall asleep, then look at my back and see the Voldemort dude fighting with Potter, and having to run towards him because Potter isnt really putting up much of a fight, one of the persons in there didnt fall asleep though and then made the roses go away Little tricks like that wont work on us! he says, then is about so say an spell, but I whisper my own Sonorus one and blast their wands out of the way with that And tricks like that? I ask, while performing some Wingardium Leviosa on myself to help with flight, also use the Leviosa thing on some wands until I gather 8, I start to look at the faces of the people in there, trying to recognize them, nearly everyone is there but Draco, Bellatrix, Lucius and three fat guys that seem to be missing. I gather the 8 wands and then sense someone behind me, so stop the Leviosa thing and get down, the others take out new wands, but of course, there is no way someone who respects themselves as a mage would only have ONE wand for a fight! I of course, am not worried about that, use the Serpensortia spell and the 8 wands at the same time to summon an Orochi snake, or in other words, an 8th headed snake, I command it to eat some people and so it does, while the snake is on that, Im using another Leviosa spell on myself to get away from the dangerous zone, and arrive at the zone with Voldemort and the kid, there is also Snape, the three fat people, two brothers and the Malfoy people, the snake follows along with someone in its mouth it had a person, Snape looked scared at the snake and killed it with the death spell (I think) and then the person fell to the ground, I float towards him and then ask if he is afraid of me, the ugly dude tries to get away while Im using another Orchideous spell and summon three plants with a poison on them, I take them and throw them at the fat people, they get hit and the poison starts working, then I jump out of the way to evade more attacks, I take the ugly dude along with me and tell him that Im maybe one of those things that take on forms of stuff people fear, he then tries to run while I kick his back and make him unable to, the other ones seem to pay no attention to me and are all going against Potter, so I get time to use Accio and get back one of the plants and then throw it at Snape, he starts dying and then I finally get some attention, I get to Potter and then Jump along with him to another floor, Voldemort goes there and breaks the wall, then enters. As he enters I get out and get more flowers, the Bellatrix person makes then go away, but that ruins their flight and they all fall to the ground, as soon as I get down the ugly person from before shots me with a Riddikulus spell, I manage to use my own wand and copy the spell, which ends in having the shape of Glass Goth (Character from Chocobo Dungeon 2), I wasnt expecting that, but at least got claws and fangs, I jump to Snape and break his body with the fangs, then get shot from behind, dont know what it is, but after that the transformation ends and I get back on my normal body, once that happens I jump again, just like before, trying to evade getting hit by spells, but mid-air Im hit by an Imperio from behind, dont know who did it really, and didnt care, not like they would be able to control me, I then get attacked from the front by the two brothers with a Cruccio spell, truthfully, that kind of torture was pale, like really pale. I laughed at that and freed myself from the Imperio, then jumped at the brothers You think THAT is pain? You guys are so young and soft I told them while diving my hands on the stomach of one of them and strangling the other one, the other three people (Lucius, Draco and Bellatrix) attacked again, but all it amounted to was attacking the brothers, as I put them on the way of the spells, took my hands out of the stomach of the brother and then took their wands and threw them away. When I did that, noticed that those three were teleporting towards Voldemort already, I was all Why can they use powers but I have to use this damn wand!? as I was saying that, cast a Leviosa on myself and get to where Voldemort, stop the spell and then do a Sonorus on myself, also let me fall to avoid the attacks of the other three and as soon as I fell on the ground, put my head right besides it and yelled BREEEEAAAAAAAAAAK! to make the sound break the floor, it started to fall and I was able to move more objects with the spells to crush the bones and hands of the last three eaters, finally Voldemort got mad and tried to fire some spell at Potter, then it backfired and he killed himself, Potter started running as fast as he could towards the roof of the place, I think he was scared of killing someone Finally, the damn task is complete, now to stop using a wand! I said while teleporting right besides Potter and eating one of his hands What are you doing!? yelled his face, but he said nothing and just backed from there, I move towards him and then lift him from the neck, then crush his neck and use my cells to pierce all of his body, then teleport the bodies of some Death eaters I remember clearly, once they showed up, healed them and took the dark mark out of their hands So now that the challenge is done, do you guys want to work for me? I will forgive your lives if you do so they seemed to not want to agree and tried to use their wands, but I just used dance to break them and then to blast them out of my way AGAIN, if you want to stay alive, you will work for me I say, they try to get up, but I impale them to the ground with earth-spikes and prepare to kill, dont remember who but one of them accepts, then says they will need a new mark to fill in the void from Voldemort, I make the mark, and somehow now everyone is tame, thats good, Im about to wake up so tell them to wait a bit.





*Spoiler* for _Boring famous people dream_: 



Back to sleep.

Im back on my house, get out and do a RC while walking then become lucid, once Im lucid decide to finish the secondary task, it cant be hard at all, after all, I summon Lincoln, then realize I dont need dead people, and summon whoever shows up first on my mind, so in order, I teleport to me Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga, Britney Spears and Madonna, yup, thats all Im not a fan of any of you, I dont even like music, but can you all shake your hands with me please? I say, Lincoln comments on him not even being a musician, so I ignore him and shake his hand, then do the same with the other four So anyway, I will have to wake up soon, Cya guys, have fun on my twisted world! then wake up.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes, it counts Walms. It was last night.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current Scores:
Alter: 500
Dakotahnok: 300
Walms: 200
Wrisblade56: 100
Raven Knight: 100
ineverwakeup97: 50
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel: 0

----------


## Wristblade56

Merry Christmas!!! cool tasks! i assume you mean The World's Fastest Hedgehog in the secondary? hmm... and for the primary can my villain be Dr. Eggman? also can you be more specific on what 'cheating' is here?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes, the villain can be anyone, but they MUST be strong. And by cheating, I mean flying, or teleporting to the finish. Running only!!!

----------


## Hukif

Is it cheating if I hurt sonic? Because in something formal, that would be illegal <.<

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes, hurting him is illegal.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... just gotta have a lucid, and find sonic. and the tree... i have and idea of how to do BOTH in one dream... hope this works!

----------


## Soulnote

How do the points work, as a guess would it be 50 for a secondary and 100 for a primary?

PS. to WristBlade, I am also nobody

----------


## Raven Knight

I just got Sonic Free Riders for the Kinect... which has the Sonic characters racing against each other on hoverboards.  Would it be ok to race Sonic on the hoverboards?  It would still put Sonic and me on even footing, I just think it might be a bit more fun to ride hoverboards.  If that's not ok, I'm sure the game will still help to incubate a good dream involving racing against Sonic!   ::content::

----------


## Raven Knight

> How do the points work, as a guess would it be 50 for a secondary and 100 for a primary?
> 
> PS. to WristBlade, I am also nobody



Wow... I am Nobody, too!  I never knew Nobody was such a popular name!   :Cheeky:

----------


## Soulnote

We should make a nobody club  :tongue2:

----------


## goldenaxel321

Ah damn. Looks like I need to catch up! I shall try my hand at this tonight!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hey raven I'm glad you joined!! Do I get extra points for that? Lol

And I'll try the new task tonight.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Yes, it counts Walms. It was last night.









 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Current Scores:
Alter: 500
Dakotahnok: 300
Walms: 200
Wrisblade56: 100
Raven Knight: 100
ineverwakeup97: 50
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel: 0









 Originally Posted by Walms


Does the completion work if I finished it last night? Not really important though, got something out of it <.<

Anyway, here are the dreams:


Spoiler for Boring HP dream: 



Back to sleep.

I’m walking down a big dark road with a small river by its side, I can feel the atmosphere a bit tense and dark, so of course use that as my RC and become lucid, once I’m lucid recognize the place to be the Hogwarts thing or whatever, so teleport back to where I was, the people I forgot before were still there and very confused, soon I summon the Voldemort person along with Harry, whom had two wands by “accident”, I go over to him and take one, then tell him his nemesis is there. He looks to the front and sees a confused person, then asks what he is doing there and why did he bring him there “Uh, he didn’t bring you here... let’s say it was fate, ok?” I say, he looks over at me and asks who I’m “Nothing important, now go fight him” Voldemort despite being confused is happy that he can kill Harry Potter right there, right now, I try to remember the name of the spells while waiting for Voldemort to summon the Death Eaters, at first he isn’t doing it, but finally he summons them, Harry seems nervous at that, but I tell him that I will take care of that “I don’t know who brought me here, so check inside the castle” he tells to three of them, I allow them to go, thinking it doesn’t matters whether they leave or not.

So, one that looks ugly looks over at me and asks what I think I can accomplish against so many enemies, he says that I should go over to their side, whit the dark lord and help kill Potter, I laugh and say that dude is no dark lord, he is just a fake and they better stop paying attention to him, he then says not to insult his master and tries to attack me, I jump out of the way and then use an Orchideous spell to summon roses that will make everyone fall asleep, then look at my back and see the Voldemort dude fighting with Potter, and having to run towards him because Potter isn’t really putting up much of a fight, one of the persons in there didn’t fall asleep though and then made the roses go away “Little tricks like that won’t work on us!” he says, then is about so say an spell, but I whisper my own Sonorus one and blast their wands out of the way with that “And tricks like that?” I ask, while performing some Wingardium Leviosa on myself to help with flight, also use the Leviosa thing on some wands until I gather 8, I start to look at the faces of the people in there, trying to recognize them, nearly everyone is there but Draco, Bellatrix, Lucius and three fat guys that seem to be missing. I gather the 8 wands and then sense someone behind me, so stop the Leviosa thing and get down, the others take out new wands, but of course, there is no way someone who respects themselves as a mage would only have ONE wand for a fight! I of course, am not worried about that, use the Serpensortia spell and the 8 wands at the same time to summon an Orochi snake, or in other words, an 8th headed snake, I command it to eat some people and so it does, while the snake is on that, I’m using another Leviosa spell on myself to get away from the dangerous zone, and arrive at the zone with Voldemort and the kid, there is also Snape, the three fat people, two brothers and the Malfoy people, the snake follows along with someone in its mouth it had a person, Snape looked scared at the snake and killed it with the death spell (I think) and then the person fell to the ground, I float towards him and then ask if he is afraid of me, the ugly dude tries to get away while I’m using another Orchideous spell and summon three plants with a poison on them, I take them and throw them at the fat people, they get hit and the poison starts working, then I jump out of the way to evade more attacks, I take the ugly dude along with me and tell him that I’m maybe one of those things that take on forms of stuff people fear, he then tries to run while I kick his back and make him unable to, the other ones seem to pay no attention to me and are all going against Potter, so I get time to use Accio and get back one of the plants and then throw it at Snape, he starts dying and then I finally get some attention, I get to Potter and then Jump along with him to another floor, Voldemort goes there and breaks the wall, then enters. As he enters I get out and get more flowers, the Bellatrix person makes then go away, but that ruins their flight and they all fall to the ground, as soon as I get down the ugly person from before shots me with a Riddikulus spell, I manage to use my own wand and copy the spell, which ends in having the shape of Glass Goth (Character from Chocobo Dungeon 2), I wasn’t expecting that, but at least got claws and fangs, I jump to Snape and break his body with the fangs, then get shot from behind, don’t know what it is, but after that the transformation ends and I get back on my normal body, once that happens I jump again, just like before, trying to evade getting hit by spells, but mid-air I’m hit by an Imperio from behind, don’t know who did it really, and didn’t care, not like they would be able to control me, I then get attacked from the front by the two brothers with a Cruccio spell, truthfully, that kind of “torture” was pale, like really pale. I laughed at that and freed myself from the Imperio, then jumped at the brothers “You think THAT is pain? You guys are so young and soft” I told them while diving my hands on the stomach of one of them and strangling the other one, the other three people (Lucius, Draco and Bellatrix) attacked again, but all it amounted to was attacking the brothers, as I put them on the way of the spells, took my hands out of the stomach of the brother and then took their wands and threw them away. When I did that, noticed that those three were teleporting towards Voldemort already, I was all “Why can they use powers but I have to use this damn wand!?” as I was saying that, cast a Leviosa on myself and get to where Voldemort, stop the spell and then do a Sonorus on myself, also let me fall to avoid the attacks of the other three and as soon as I fell on the ground, put my head right besides it and yelled “BREEEEAAAAAAAAAAK!” to make the sound break the floor, it started to fall and I was able to move more objects with the spells to crush the bones and hands of the last three eaters, finally Voldemort got mad and tried to fire some spell at Potter, then it backfired and he killed himself, Potter started running as fast as he could towards the roof of the place, I think he was scared of killing someone “Finally, the damn task is complete, now to stop using a wand!” I said while teleporting right besides Potter and eating one of his hands “What are you doing!?” yelled his face, but he said nothing and just backed from there, I move towards him and then lift him from the neck, then crush his neck and use my cells to pierce all of his body, then teleport the bodies of some Death eaters I remember clearly, once they showed up, healed them and took the dark mark out of their hands “So now that the challenge is done, do you guys want to work for me? I will forgive your lives if you do so” they seemed to not want to agree and tried to use their wands, but I just used dance to break them and then to blast them out of my way “AGAIN, if you want to stay alive, you will work for me” I say, they try to get up, but I impale them to the ground with earth-spikes and prepare to kill, don’t remember who but one of them accepts, then says they will need a new mark to fill in the void from Voldemort, I make the mark, and somehow now everyone is tame, that’s good, I’m about to wake up so tell them to wait a bit.





Spoiler for Boring famous people dream: 



Back to sleep.

I’m back on my house, get out and do a RC while walking then become lucid, once I’m lucid decide to finish the secondary task, it can’t be hard at all, after all, I summon Lincoln, then realize I don’t need dead people, and summon whoever shows up first on my mind, so in order, I teleport to me Justin Bieber, Lady Gaga, Britney Spears and Madonna, yup, that’s all “I’m not a fan of any of you, I don’t even like music, but can you all shake your hands with me please?” I say, Lincoln comments on him not even being a musician, so I ignore him and shake his hand, then do the same with the other four “So anyway, I will have to wake up soon, Cya guys, have fun on my twisted world!” then wake up.






would walms be at 150 sense he did the task on the last night?*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I will participating in this, periodically.  :vicious:

----------


## Hukif

"prepares for some epic task reading"

yay! Now I wonder if Spawn will be the enemy of the tree you will choose, that would be epic.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I just got Sonic Free Riders for the Kinect... which has the Sonic characters racing against each other on hoverboards.  Would it be ok to race Sonic on the hoverboards?  It would still put Sonic and me on even footing, I just think it might be a bit more fun to ride hoverboards.  If that's not ok, I'm sure the game will still help to incubate a good dream involving racing against Sonic!



 :Uhm:   :Question:   ::huh::   I hadn't heard back about this question about racing Sonic, and now I have another one... with joining late, do I have an option to complete any previous tasks to catch up?   :Uhm:   :Question:   ::huh::

----------


## GMoney

This sounds like a lot of fun and I'd love to join, but I'm not that good at LDing yet.  I only average one per 31 days, so I don't think I could complete many of the tasks.   :smiley:   I'll join once I get better at LDing and can do it more reguarly.

----------


## Wristblade56

Hey, uh... i just got a lot of new stuff AND started hanging out with my friend again, so i have to withdraw from the scout thingy.

----------


## Alter

Sorry I have been gone for xmas so I waited until I went to sleep today for the tasks.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



My dream started with me in a 2d game called tibia. I was killing some ghouls, zombies, and stuff and got attacked by a swarm of hydra. In tibia it takes forever to level and the death penalty is crazy harshe and my character can't even take on a single hydra yet so a swarm like that would mean certain death if i didn't escape. But I don't hunt near any hydra yet so I observed my environment and there wasn't much to it (the only thing in existence was the 2d screen with my character and the monsters on it) so I realized that it was just a dream.

Since it was a dream I just sat back and watched the hydra pack kill my character knowing I would't take any losses. I didn't feel like wasting my dreaming time playing tibia so I better stabalized the dream and teleported to one of my own planets and flew around building giant castles out of rocks and tweaking the landscape here and there. I played around with dna for some of my creatures on the planet and made some new critters just for fun. After a while I spread my awareness over the entire planet and just spent some time watching my creations.

I teleported to earth and spread out my awareness to notice that there was an insanely large tree growing out into space. I looked at the moon and turned into a giant oozaru. I asked out loud, "Who put this thing here?" and for some reason Goku appeared and said he did it. He dashed behind me and was about to strike at my head when without turning around I grew a big furry fist followed by a furry arm out of the back of my head and punched him in the face. I grew some extra eyes in the palm of this new hand and watched him through them. He dashed around again but this time I dashed at the same time and caught him with a kick that broke him in half at his belly then blasted him away with an oozaru mouth cannon. I turned and blasted away the tree too then changed back into a human.

I summoned Sonic and asked him if he wanted to race. He started to blink and things slowed way down. Before he could open his eyes I had already dashed around the planet without him noticing. Then I said, "Nevermind you are way to slow" so he got angry and said, "Race ya to the great pyramid" and started running off. I followed him running circles around him for a while then got bored of playing with him so I dashed to the finish line and waited on him to get there. After a few minutes of waiting I thought he might have gotten lost so I teleported him to the pyramid and asked him what was taking so long. 

He gave me a strange look and wouldn't talk to me so I kicked him into space like a big blue football then dashed around him and kicked him again but this time I kicked him towards the sun. I made a blunt appear in my hand and lit it with my finger then enjoyed smoking while I watched Sonic float helplessly towards the sun.

After getting stoned and watching sonic melt to nothingness I reached out and grabbed the sun and smashed it into the earth then woke myself up to record everything.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Damn. I'm impressed. I didnt know you were a dbz fan. You should read some entries of mine. I've been doing some dbz stuff lately. I'm trying to get the dragon balls just for fun, and I've been perfecting the Kamehameha. Soon I'll try the Galick Gun and the Kaio-Ken. In a very recent one I did a two person Kamehameha.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores: 
Alter:650
Dakotahnok:300
Walms:100
Raven Knight:100
Wristblade56:100
ineverwakeup97:50
goldenaxel321:0
Soulnote:0

Lol, I only have 50 points...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay people, scores are close! Most of us have 100 points, and doing the primary and secondary tasks puts you not far behind our second place leader Dakotahnok.

----------


## Raven Knight

From 12/25/10:




> Current Scores:
> Alter: 500
> Dakotahnok: 300
> Walms: 200
> Wrisblade56: 100
> Raven Knight: 100
> ineverwakeup97: 50
> Soulnote: 0
> goldenaxel: 0



Then today: 12/28/10




> Scores: 
> Alter:650
> Dakotahnok:300
> Walms:100
> Raven Knight:100
> Wristblade56:100
> ineverwakeup97:50
> goldenaxel321:0
> Soulnote:0
> ...



Just wondering where Walms lost 100 points...  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dammit! I screw up the scores EVERY time. Sorry Walms. 

Scores:
Alter 650
Dakotahnok 300
Walms 200
Raven Knight 100
Wristblade56 100
ineverwakeup97 50
goldenaxel321 0
Soulnote 0

There, pretty sure I got it right this time.

----------


## Alter

> Damn. I'm impressed. I didnt know you were a dbz fan. You should read some entries of mine. I've been doing some dbz stuff lately. I'm trying to get the dragon balls just for fun, and I've been perfecting the Kamehameha. Soon I'll try the Galick Gun and the Kaio-Ken. In a very recent one I did a two person Kamehameha.



Sounds cool, solar flare is usually pretty fun I like using it but without using any words or motions bright white light just appears when I want it to.

I hate when games like tibia leak into my dreams because I've spent time leveling up my characters before only to wake up and find out none of it happened.. which is a pain when I have been spending a bunch of time on a game already. Would be cool if in the games I actually went out and had various adventures or something but most online games these days that I have played it seems like most of my time is spent mindlessly grinding.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah. I really need to have an LD tonight or Thursday, cause my goal before 2011 is 75 LDs. I'm on 74. And I really do wanna try the Kaio-Ken.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Sorry I have been gone for xmas so I waited until I went to sleep today for the tasks.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream started with me in a 2d game called tibia. I was killing some ghouls, zombies, and stuff and got attacked by a swarm of hydra. In tibia it takes forever to level and the death penalty is crazy harshe and my character can't even take on a single hydra yet so a swarm like that would mean certain death if i didn't escape. But I don't hunt near any hydra yet so I observed my environment and there wasn't much to it (the only thing in existence was the 2d screen with my character and the monsters on it) so I realized that it was just a dream.
> 
> Since it was a dream I just sat back and watched the hydra pack kill my character knowing I would't take any losses. I didn't feel like wasting my dreaming time playing tibia so I better stabalized the dream and teleported to one of my own planets and flew around building giant castles out of rocks and tweaking the landscape here and there. I played around with dna for some of my creatures on the planet and made some new critters just for fun. After a while I spread my awareness over the entire planet and just spent some time watching my creations.
> ...



*turns green*

----------


## Alter

For me its just normal to almost always be lucid in my dreams. Sometimes I will have short non-lucid dreams before becoming lucid but more often than not as soon as a dream starts I know that I am dreaming. I normally focus on paying special attention to my senses and my surroundings and do sort of a constant reality check both while awake and when I dream.

Pretty much almost every time I sleep I have a lucid dream.

----------


## Wristblade56

> For me its just normal to almost always be lucid in my dreams. Sometimes I will have short non-lucid dreams before becoming lucid but more often than not as soon as a dream starts I know that I am dreaming. I normally focus on paying special attention to my senses and my surroundings and do sort of a constant reality check both while awake and when I dream.
> 
> Pretty much almost every time I sleep I have a lucid dream.



that sounds difficult. don't you get distracted and stuff with the constant RC?

and Ineverwakeup, how come i got 100 points? i don't ever remember succesfully doing a task.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


    I hadn't heard back about this question about racing Sonic, and now I have another one... with joining late, do I have an option to complete any previous tasks to catch up?    



Hahaha well sense he isn't answering you I would say no because he said "running only"*

----------


## Alter

> that sounds difficult. don't you get distracted and stuff with the constant RC?



Yea sometimes I might get distracted briefly but most of the time I monitor my senses and surroundings in the background and when i need to do something irl I just split my focus and do both at the same time so I can maintain my awareness.

It was kind of difficult to do at first but over time It just became normal.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hahaha well sense he isn't answering you I would say no because he said "running only"



Yeah, I was going to go on that assumption as well, but that's fine.  I know just the archetype to use to get super running speed.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

This club thing is a great idea. How about have another thread just for posting dreams of these?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry, my damn email isn't notifying enough. I have to start just checking here everyday so I can keep up. No relying on email. And the sonic race is running only. You may go as fast as you want, but no other powers. So, sorry for that. Stupid email. I wish it'd tell me everytime a comment is posted.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I don't know Waking Nomad. It sounds like a good idea, but it'd be an annoyance to run two threads for one club. But thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't know Waking Nomad. It sounds like a good idea, but it'd be an annoyance to run two threads for one club. But thanks for the suggestion.



Nah. I do stuff like that all the time. I made an extra thread for the dream RPG just for people to list their characters, so everyone could just read about the players' characters. 

The reason I suggest this, is so we could just read all the dreams in order to save time, instead of wading through non-dream posts to find the dreams, since this thread is growing long.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I completed one task and almost completed the other. Ill post later.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey! The time over here is 7:16! 2011 is less than 5 five hours away! Special 50 point task:
Post a happy New Years comment at Midnight. Not at 11:59 or 12:01. 12:00 midnight!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

About an hour and a half until 2011 over where I am.

----------


## Wristblade56

> About an hour and a half until 2011 over where I am.



same here. guess that's one more reason to stay up! lol i'm sooooooo sleepy...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Really? Do you live on America's east coast? Cause that's where I am. By the way...less than an hour to go!!! Remember to post a comment at midnight!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

yup, and i just set the timer for a half hour!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Just under fifteen minutes!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Happy New Year!!!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

3! 2! 1! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!! ahh... a fresh start, on a new year!

----------


## Ametam

you guys only just reached new year? hahahaha!!! its 4 in the afternoon here

----------


## dakotahnok

*I was walking around a house that I have never been in before. this dog started to growl at me. It leaped at me and I grabbed it and took it to the ground.  I became lucid and looked up at the DC's around me. Then looked down and the dog was gone. I remembered the LPTC task and wanted to pressue it. 

I went outside and looked at the house. It looked similar to a trailer. I tried to fly a couple times but couldn't. So I ran. I started to run along a barbed wire fence on a country road. Then the fence ran out and I looked at a giant field. I knew that if I went over a hill the other side would be a tree and the man that planted it. 

I went over the hill and saw a giant tree. One that I should have seen from the other side of the hill. 

Then under the tree was a man. He looked like a pretty boy. Not really tall and skinny. But fit. I ran at him, he kneed me in the stomach. I grabbed him behind the head and spun him. When turned the other way I slammed him into the tree. He slumped over and when I went close to him he kicked me and I flew into the air but used TK to catch me, never hitting the ground. 

In the air I made a fireball about the size of my fist and I through it. When it hit him fire went everywhere. The tree fought on fire as well. Everything was dying and turning grey. The man was no longer on fire but the tree was. I used TK and had the tree fall on him. 

After I left to find sonic everything came back to life. 

I found sonic and challenged him to a race. I gave him a head start but woke up before i even started.  


Then under*

----------


## Alter

happy new year here lulz

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores:
Alter: 550
Dakotahnok: 400
Walms: 200
Wristblade56: 150
Raven Knight: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
goldenaxel321: 0
Soulnote: 0

Nice scores at the half!!! Happy New Year!!! Sorry if you missed last night's bonus opportunity, but scores are still close!!!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Wrist blade should only have 50. Right?*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

No. He got 100 for bringing in his first member as a scout. Also, he got an additional 50 for posting a comment at Midnight   on New Years. 150 points.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay, we're halfway through, the primary task is only 50 points now. But don't worry! Scores are close!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dammit. My winter break is almost over. Tomorrow is my last day. I really want to have my 75th LD tonight or tomorrow night.

----------


## Wristblade56

oh, i just noticed in the scores, alter only has 550 points. shouldn't he have 700?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dammit. You're right. See, I told you I always find a way to screw up the scores.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Current Scores: 
Alter 700
Dakotahnok 400
Walms 200
Wristblade56 150
Raven Knight 100
ineverwakeup97 100
Soulnote 0
goldenaxel321 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

6 days remain! Scores are tight! Let's see some more task completions! I love to watch the competition!

----------


## dakotahnok

*I normally can't DEILD during the day but I just woke up from a short one were I beat the crap out of sonic. 

I woke up from my nap. I saw the light from behind my eyelids and was recalling my dream (that I don't remember now) and suddenly I started to feel a slight vibration. My dream came up like when activating an app on an iPad or iPhone. 

I'm standing in the middle of a bunch of Christmas trees, there is I giant christmas tree in front of me. I start walking out if the circle of Christmas trees. I wanted to find sonic and race him. 

I walked around a building that had a sign that read "DC mall" I see sonic surrounded by a group of people. His voice is really high pitched and is telling people that he will take any person on a race and beat them. 

I stepped up and said that I could beat him. and then he said that he would give me a 5 second head start. I told him that I lerned my lesson not to do that but agreed to the terms. 

We went to the corner of the road and I heard someone say "ready set go" I ran just normal. I counted to five and saw him blaze past me. 

As soon as he did I went fast. I was going so fast everything started to get blurry. I saw him and then past him. I ran past another group of people an heard "AND THE WINNER IS DAKOTAH" 

I stood and waited for sonic to pass and when he did I tripped him. He slammed on the asphalt causing it to crack. 

Then I wanted to do the TOTY. I walked around and saw Freddy. I ran at him and slammed against him. He went through a brisk wall and was now in a mall like place. He cut my arm but I didn't feel it. 

Everything started to get blurry and I woke up. I failed at a DEILD.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores:
Alter 700
Dakotahnok 450
Walms 200
Wristblade56 150
Raven Knight 100
ineverwakeup97 100
Soulnote 0
goldenaxel321 0

----------


## dakotahnok

*I'm never going to catch up with alter*

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'm never going to catch up with alter



It looks like no one will!  ::chuckle::  But I'm really more in this for the different challenges than for the points.  :Cheeky:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That's perfectly fine Raven Knight. Someone suggested to me awhile back that we have a point system, so I figured, why not? Points don't really matter much. But I'd love to see you do the task. After reading your amazing Azkaban penetration, I was craping my pants in amazement. I've done stuff like that, but odds weren't against me like in your dream(even though you still kicked ass without a problem).

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


That's perfectly fine Raven Knight. Someone suggested to me awhile back that we have a point system, so I figured, why not? Points don't really matter much. But I'd love to see you do the task. After reading your amazing Azkaban penetration, I was craping my pants in amazement. I've done stuff like that, but odds weren't against me like in your dream(even though you still kicked ass without a problem).



I normally do the tasks that I want to do but I never have as long and vivid dreams tha raven has. Hopefully someday I will. 

I've improved a lot sense that PM I sent you when I first joined Raven!!!*

----------


## Raven Knight

> I normally do the tasks that I want to do but I never have as long and vivid dreams tha raven has. Hopefully someday I will.



 :Fame:  LOL!  But seriously, I think my dreams are only as well formed as they are because I have been practicing for a long time.  I think it is something anyone can do, so if you want to do it, I believe you can!  ::biggrin:: 





> I've improved a lot sense that PM I sent you when I first joined Raven!!!



:bravo:   ::goodjob::   That is awesome!  I love hearing success stories!  :Cheeky:  Hopefully some of my response was at least a little bit helpful...  ::chuckle::

----------


## dakotahnok

*It was! I wish I still had it! :-(*

----------


## Raven Knight

Of course it doesn't count for anything, but I find it interesting... WakingNomad had a dream of me finishing the Race with Sonic task!   :laugh: 
Nomad's Dream

----------


## Wristblade56

I'm STILL trying to figure out an LDing technique that works... i tried MILD, which worked on and off but then didn't work for like 3 days so i'm looking for another technique... thinking about the constant RC thing but that seems near-impossible... tried WILD but i only made it into SP once... Tried DEILD/CAN-WILD but that didn't work either... any suggestions?

----------


## Alter

> I'm STILL trying to figure out an LDing technique that works... i tried MILD, which worked on and off but then didn't work for like 3 days so i'm looking for another technique... thinking about the constant RC thing but that seems near-impossible... tried WILD but i only made it into SP once... Tried DEILD/CAN-WILD but that didn't work either... any suggestions?



 I have a few WILDs when I wake up then go right back to sleep but most of the time I just have DILDs where I simply realize I'm dreaming as soon as the dream starts.

It may be hard at first to do a constant RC but the hardest part is to just stay focused. After a while you can get used to monitoring your awareness in the background without a whole lot of focus required though. It's as simple as paying close attention to what you are doing and what is happening you. You just need to pay attention to a lot of boring things you normally do not pay much attention to. For example things like breathing or blinking or the feeling of your heartbeat that can just happen without you paying any attention at all. Ever counted how many times you have inhaled/exhaled during a day?

I have also noticed that when a person becomes more used to a certain environment like the room you live in for example a person tends to analyze things less over time. You get used to stuff always being the way it is so you stop questioning things. I have had a blue recliner in my room that has been here in the same spot for years. There is really no need to analyze it too deeply every day because I can easily predict it will still be the exact same 2moro and the day after ect. Things like this we just get used to being the way they are so we stop questioning things which can also carry over into our dreams. Then in our dreams a lot of time we and up merely accepting that things are the way they are even if my chair is now green for some reason which could prevent you from become lucid even if big clues are staring you in the face. Remain always skeptical as to whether you are awake or dreaming, pay constant attention whenever you can to what you are doing and what is around you, and at least for me that way of thinking and analyzing things carries over into my dreams allowing me to usually become instantly lucid.

To go along with the constant RC there have been a bunch of exercises I like to do to keep my mind sharp and be able to better control my dreams. I do a lot of practice while awake which carries over to the dream state.

For example try walking around your house looking around at everything and creating a 3d map in your mind of where everything is. Then try to navigate around the house either blindfolded or with your eyes closed and interact with various objects like maybe go get something from the fridge then turn on your tv ect. For something more difficult you could try looking around a messy room briefly and then cleaning up the room putting everything up while blindfolded.

When that gets easier maybe try going to a friends house or place you aren't too familiar with and only briefly look around and create the map. Then in a state where you can't see with your eyes try to navigate around using only the map you made of the environment around you.

Another thing I love to do for visual control training when riding around in a vehicle is to change the scenery as we pass by places. For example I could be riding through the woods on a warm summer day but see everything as being white and snow covered.

If you can create and maintain your own environments in your mind good enough to walk around and remember where stuff is in the real world without being able to see then you should also be able to create and maintain various environments while asleep.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


I'm STILL trying to figure out an LDing technique that works... i tried MILD, which worked on and off but then didn't work for like 3 days so i'm looking for another technique... thinking about the constant RC thing but that seems near-impossible... tried WILD but i only made it into SP once... Tried DEILD/CAN-WILD but that didn't work either... any suggestions?



Have you tried my DEILD technique? It's pretty basic but it adds a bit more to the original. The link is in my sig.*

----------


## Wristblade56

> Have you tried my DEILD technique? It's pretty basic but it adds a bit more to the original. The link is in my sig.



interesting... after reading that i think whenever i tried DEILD/CAN-WILD i was just impatient and also i didn't think i was in SP because i thought it would feel like the one time i made it into SP when trying to WILD.

Alter i think you're right. i don't really analyze ANYTHING in my room save my most prized possessions (to make sure that the dogs haven't chewed up the cords). probrobly because i've been living here as long as i can remember... Anyway, i'll try both techniques. thatnks!  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have a few WILDs when I wake up then go right back to sleep but most of the time I just have DILDs where I simply realize I'm dreaming as soon as the dream starts.
> 
> It may be hard at first to do a constant RC but the hardest part is to just stay focused. After a while you can get used to monitoring your awareness in the background without a whole lot of focus required though. It's as simple as paying close attention to what you are doing and what is happening you. You just need to pay attention to a lot of boring things you normally do not pay much attention to. For example things like breathing or blinking or the feeling of your heartbeat that can just happen without you paying any attention at all. Ever counted how many times you have inhaled/exhaled during a day?
> 
> I have also noticed that when a person becomes more used to a certain environment like the room you live in for example a person tends to analyze things less over time. You get used to stuff always being the way it is so you stop questioning things. I have had a blue recliner in my room that has been here in the same spot for years. There is really no need to analyze it too deeply every day because I can easily predict it will still be the exact same 2moro and the day after ect. Things like this we just get used to being the way they are so we stop questioning things which can also carry over into our dreams. Then in our dreams a lot of time we and up merely accepting that things are the way they are even if my chair is now green for some reason which could prevent you from become lucid even if big clues are staring you in the face. Remain always skeptical as to whether you are awake or dreaming, pay constant attention whenever you can to what you are doing and what is around you, and at least for me that way of thinking and analyzing things carries over into my dreams allowing me to usually become instantly lucid.
> 
> To go along with the constant RC there have been a bunch of exercises I like to do to keep my mind sharp and be able to better control my dreams. I do a lot of practice while awake which carries over to the dream state.
> 
> For example try walking around your house looking around at everything and creating a 3d map in your mind of where everything is. Then try to navigate around the house either blindfolded or with your eyes closed and interact with various objects like maybe go get something from the fridge then turn on your tv ect. For something more difficult you could try looking around a messy room briefly and then cleaning up the room putting everything up while blindfolded.
> ...



That's some really cool ideas. Are you Mylynes?

----------


## Wristblade56

Mylynes?

----------


## Raven Knight

Hi!  I completed the race vs. Sonic, and won by seven tenths of a second!   :Cheeky: 

Here's the dream!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Nice dream raven!*

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... when i do that i'm gonna find a way to get shadow into it. i got a bone to pick with him.

----------


## Alter

> That's some really cool ideas. Are you Mylynes?



 No but I have known him for a long time. We share some similar abilities because we were in a private psionics group for a long while that doesn't exist any more and shared ideas. I also know him IRL but we met online.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

4 nights!

----------


## Wristblade56

Still working on that constant RC thing. i'm taking it in small stages so it might take a while, but i might acually complete some tasks once it's done.  :smiley:

----------


## Alter

> Still working on that constant RC thing. i'm taking it in small stages so it might take a while, but i might acually complete some tasks once it's done.



 Good luck. It will be worth the effort if you stick with it long enough and get where you can constantly monitor your awareness to know when you are dreaming and when you aren't.

----------


## Wristblade56

mornin' everybody! FINALLY HAD A LUCID. ultra fail. didn't find sonic... here's what i remember of it: I don't know much but i remember there was this talking dog. it said it WANTED a shot (as in medical shot). repeatedly. i'm not sure what made me lucid but i remembered the race with Sonic task. i was walking around in my house and suddenly remembered something else. i'm kind of curious about Dream guides, so i yelled out: DO I HAVE A DREAM GUIDE? zip. i then set back to the sonic task. i walked out side i guess, because i was on the road at night. i walked down it and came accross the man who owned the dog from earlier. his house was next to the road, and he had 2 or 3 gates blocking the way. fortunately the gates were open. the dogs were on chains inside the blockage. i asked the man where sonic was, and he pointed down the road. "i think i saw him go that way. go on through, the dogs won't bother you." i nodded and continued. i started wondering if sonic was there, but kept going. i started running down the road at superspeed, then remembered i should save my strength for the race incase i had Raven's problem. i soon got tired of walking down the road and yelled "TELEPORT ME TO SONIC!!!" nothing happened. i woke up around there i think.

(note: i was too lazy this morning to get up and record this dream right after it happened and went back to sleep, so i might have got the details a little mixed up. but i remember those things happening.)

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores:
Alter 700
Dakotahnok 400
Walms 200
Raven Knight 100
Wristblade56 100
ineverwakeup97 100
Soulnote 0
goldenaxel321 0

Minus 50 Wristblade for 1st failure. But keep trying! There are no losers or winners here, this club is for fun and practice!

----------


## Hukif

Question, considering I can't think of anyone who is strong for the task... can I use someone who is strong on a certain manga/anime?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Scores:
> Alter 700
> Dakotahnok 400
> Walms 200
> Raven Knight 100
> Wristblade56 100
> ineverwakeup97 100
> Soulnote 0
> goldenaxel321 0
> ...



No points for beating Sonic?  ::huh::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

EVERY DAMN TIME!!!!! Sorry Raven Knight.
Scores:
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 400
Walms: 200
Raven Knight: 150
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0

Thanks Raven Knight. I think I

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oops...didn't finish my post! I meant to say I think I need to pay more attention!

----------


## Wristblade56

GAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! sry, but i just can't help but laugh. oh, and a report on my progress: I am now consentrating half on my breathing very often throughout the day. stage 1 is almost complete.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay people, time is running out fast! You have until 11:59 P.M. Friday night!!!

----------


## Raven Knight

Does it really matter what part of the night the dream takes place in?  Just wondering, because I don't even go to bed until somewhere around 3:00am on average.  :tongue2:   So far it's been an epic fail on the tree challenge... >.<

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


EVERY DAMN TIME!!!!! Sorry Raven Knight.
Scores:
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 400
Walms: 200
Raven Knight: 150
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0

Thanks Raven Knight. I think I



Ummm I should be 450 with doing the sonic task.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ugh!!! Ok, everyone listen! I will no longer post scores until the day I post a new task. And Raven Knight, sorry but the rules are you MUST have and post the dream before the deadline.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey Raven Knight. Isn't Walms in your shared dreaming team?

----------


## Hukif

lol you could ask someone else to keep the scores saved on their computer so that its easier for you, just posting up the deadlines and challenges. Anyway, finished both, wait for the dreams!

It was a dissapointing night...





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m standing on some stairs, there is people behind me yelling and someone in the front, there is two people with robes and other 4 random people, I look over at the ceiling (Wonder what’s going on…) then look back down and do my RC, become lucid and then turn around, walk over to the other room and then say I have come to kill them. The man in robes speaks in a low voice immediately “Don’t think you are the first one, others have come and failed” he says “Who told you I will fail” I say while walking to a more open area, where the 4 of them aren’t a bother to my movement “Don’t waste your life, young one, you still have a long life ahead of yourself” “My master once believed in stuff like that, and he was betrayed, I won’t follow that path” I say, the man nods and then tells one of the girls to fight me, she is quite small and got pink hair, the other 3 are more normal and they are all taller than myself, the small girl takes a stance, so I do the same “No wait, I don’t do stuff like this” I say, then take the stance out.
> 
> While I take the stance down, the girl jumps at me and tries to land a hit on my face with an open palm, I move back and dodge while lifting my hand to hit her in the stomach, she blocks this and then raises her arm and then lets it fall down on me while pulling (Trying to break my spine?) I think, and then put more strength on my legs to stop the breaking; she does get me down on her knee, but can’t break anything, I jump and move my head down while kicking her in the head, she apparently gets angry and then punches me on the check (Oh ho, she DID land one hit), I get down and then take my normal stance, nothing gruesome, just what is best, she attacks again, this time the other girl helps, the two guys want to help too, but the man in robes says it won’t be necessary, the taller girl has some kind of metal on her hand and tries to pierce my head, just move it to the left and dodge, the small one tries to land a palm attack on my stomach, but I block with my left hand and use the force to get on the air and hit the tall girl with my right palm, jump longer away and then see the small one jumping at me, grab her hand and then use her to get down, the two of them get up and continue attacking, I go into defensive and just block everything.
> 
> Finally, the man in robes tells the two guys it is time to act, so I grab the girls by their hands and throw them away, use dance to block the attack of the smaller guy and then hit him with my head, the bigger one tries to attack by jumping, so I go below him and then kick him, the man in robes then points his hand at me and I can clearly see a bolt going towards me, so use dance to block the attack (Ah, you guys can use magic?) move my hand and use telekinesis on the five of them, make them all crash on the walls, then use a stronger force “So, how comes you didn’t use it before?” I ask, but there is no answer (So be it then…), snap my fingers and make them all die from the telekinesis, as soon as they die, the man in robes appears in front of me “Want to fight me, too?” “No way, you aren’t from this world anyway, but as promised I will give back your little weakling” “Oh ok, thanks” I say, and then see some blue jumping around outside, I thank the man and wave at him, then jump out of the place, then get woken up again.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> ...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Read my 75th Lucid Dream guys!!!!!
Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Community & Resource - ineverwakeup97's Super Dream Journal: Volumes 1 ,2,3, and 4 - Dream Journals

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Scores:
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Walms: 200
Raven Knight: 150
Hukif(New Member): 150
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0

Good effort on this task people. LOVING these scores!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay, forgive me, I screwed up again! Sorry Hukif, second week completeion ony counts for 50, not 100.

Scores:
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Walms: 200
Raven Knight: 150
Hukif(New Member): 100
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I was impressed in the last two weeks by all of your performances. Great job! Let's do that these two weeks too, I like the performance!

The Primary Task:

Reenact the last mission of Halo 3!!! This should be helpful:


Rules:
You don't have to do everything exactly as it is in the video(You'd have to know the video inside out, way too hard!).
You MUST do the objectives HE does.
You MUST you Halo weapons ONLY!
Don't die.

Secondary Task:

It's December 21th, 2012. You know the world is ending.(True fact: The Mayan Calendar has been misread, but just pretend for this dream that it IS happening). You can't just die. Then, you see on the news that ships have been built in China. Get the China's mountains and get to the ships as the chaos unleashes.(This task is a modified version of the movie 2012. So remember the ships are for water, not space travel.)

Rules:
Don't die(Duh)
Make it to the ships before they set sail or you're screwed
You CANNOT teleport there(This will be interesting)(I recommend flying there by plane, or just make yourself fly, but be fast!)


NOTE: If the ships set sail, you are allowed to super jump or fly to them, but you must get inside without damaging the ship!

NOTE: Here's what the ships look like:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ugh, sorry my link isn't working. Try it again:
YouTube - Halo 3-Last mission Warthog Run on Legendary NO DEATHS

----------


## Wristblade56

erm... my internet speed's too low to watch videos online and i don't have an Xbox so i can't play it myself. what do i do as a substitute?

----------


## Hukif

Ah, Hukif = Walms, I don't mind if you take out Walms from the game and I start again though <.<

----------


## dakotahnok

*What?? Change your name back!! I like walms!*

----------


## Hukif

No way! Walms is dead so that name can't come back.

----------


## dakotahnok

*The objectives that he does? All he did was driVe while the other guy shot. And were does my weapons come in?*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hey me and raven are going to try dream sharing, can we do the task together? Like one of us drives and one of us shoots. That would be cool.*

----------


## Hukif

Me thinks that counts so long as you don't put it as a SD, after all inever is skeptic. So it will only count for one of the two.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Me thinks that counts so long as you don't put it as a SD, after all inever is skeptic. So it will only count for one of the two.



I wouldn't do the task as a SD anyway, that would be teaming up on a task, which would seem unfair to other participants to me.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey Raven Knight. Isn't Walms in your shared dreaming team?



I have shared some dreams with Walms, though I don't really count it as a team any more... sounds too exclusive, when anyone who's interested can look into sharing a dream with anyone else.





> What?? Change your name back!! I like walms!







> No way! Walms is dead so that name can't come back.



Besides, now it costs POINTS in the Community Hall Market to change your user name!  >.<  Tracking points here, ok.  Making the entire site a point-based system?  Not so much.   ::angry::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

What the hell are these points?

----------


## Hukif

New feature for the system.

----------


## Raven Knight

> What the hell are these points?



Community Hall

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Now I'm really confused. If you buy a plus membership with points, do you pay money at all? If you buy one with points do you keep it forever?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Now I'm really confused. If you buy a plus membership with points, do you pay money at all? If you buy one with points do you keep it forever?



The way I understand, you can either spend money for the membership or save up and spend somewhere around 20,000 points for a year free membership.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay. Too bad the profiles are temporary. Hopefully nothing else is temporary.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Look what I bought! A title color and username color!

----------


## Raven Knight

I bought a glowing username... and lost 5 levels for it!  How does using my points reduce my overall level at DV?  >.<

----------


## Hukif

lol you guys, so easily attracted by the shinies. Less talk and more dream-action!

----------


## Wristblade56

I don't see ANY difference with wht you guys bought. anyways, i'm more interested in learning what i can do as a substitute since i can't watch the movie you posted and don't have an Xbox.

----------


## Hukif

Oh its simple, get on a car and get to a spaceship so that you escape the planet. There are monsters shooting you from land and air, and all you got is a big dude in your car shooting back at them.

----------


## Alter

> The Primary Task:
> 
> Reenact the last mission of Halo 3!!! This should be helpful:
> 
> 
> Rules:
> You don't have to do everything exactly as it is in the video(You'd have to know the video inside out, way too hard!).
> You MUST do the objectives HE does.
> You MUST you Halo weapons ONLY!
> Don't die.



Sounds fun

----------


## dakotahnok

*What do you mean walms is dead?? Are you meaning literally. 

And the whole point thing is stupid*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay, I see we're all cool with our two very challenging tasks! That's good to hear. Also, do to circumstances(Of which I will not mention-so don't ask me), Raven Knight will now be the co-owner of the Lucidity Power Trials Club! Let's welcome our new co-owner warmly people. I'll start by saying congrats!

----------


## Hukif

Walms is a name I took from a dream son of my past dream self, there were some rules, so that if I were to die, my dream self would have a death alike to a real one, lose of ties to family, to home, powers and that kind of thing, so when I died in a dream, technically, the name "Walms" did the same, and now I'm using a new name. So technically Walms DID die.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Lucidity Power Trials Club Staff:
Owner: ineverwakeup97
Co-Owner: Raven Knight
Admin(s): None
Scout(s): Dakotahnok
Members:Hukif, Wristblade56, Alter, Soulnote, goldenaxel321

Okay people, we have two spots left for Admins, and two more spots left for Scouts.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I wanna be an admin*

----------


## mikeac

I could be an admin, yet I'm not sure my dream control skills are as good as you wish.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay Dakotahnok, you can be an admin, but mikeac, I can't grant you admin. But I could offer you a spot as a scout.

----------


## Wristblade56

Congrats Raven, and Dakotanok!

----------


## mikeac

> Okay Dakotahnok, you can be an admin, but mikeac, I can't grant you admin. But I could offer you a spot as a scout.



Sure, why not!  I haven't recorded my newer dreams in my DJ though, so if you're using that to base my skill it isn't very accurate.

----------


## dakotahnok

*So what does an admin do? Pm it to me*

----------


## dakotahnok

*You have a lucidity powers trial club 2!!?*

----------


## Raven Knight

> You have a lucidity powers trial club 2!!?



There will be a Lucidity Power Trials Club on a website that must not be named... btw, one of my favorite candies is dark chocolate m&m's... MMmmmm... Chocolate...  :drool:    Um... oh, ok... It is LPTC II, but it isn't set up yet since its almost two weeks until the next challenges start, I will be setting it up soon.   :Cheeky:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Okay, I might make an account at the m&m's site. They make you if you want to buy those custom m&ms. 

Dark chocolate is nasty...*

----------


## Wristblade56

> Dark chocolate is nasty...



*GASP* is it possible to say those words in that order... IN THE SAME SENTENCE??? *begins hyperventalating*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


*GASP* is it possible to say those words in that order... IN THE SAME SENTENCE??? *begins hyperventalating*



Oh wristblade56...*

----------


## Raven Knight

> Originally Posted by dakotahnok
> 
> 
> Dark chocolate is nasty...
> 
> 
> 
> *GASP* is it possible to say those words in that order... IN THE SAME SENTENCE??? *begins hyperventalating*



Of course it's possible to say those words in that order, but there seem to be some words missing... Maybe it was meant to be something like, "*Not having* dark chocolate is nasty," or, "*Running out of* dark chocolate is nasty," or maybe, "*Wasting* dark chocolate is nasty."  :tongue2:  Surely that must be the case... Then there's what I say... "*A diet that restricts* dark chocolate is nasty!"  ::chuckle::

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hahahah!!*

----------


## Wristblade56

ah! exactly Raven, that's IT! lololololololol

----------


## dakotahnok

*Come on everyone!! Get these task done!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Secondary completed!!!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Still need to write my secondary task completion down. Darn procrastination*

----------


## Hukif

lol it isn't in your journal yet? Maybe completing the first will get you to do it.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm in deep. I haven't written in my non-virtual DJ since the start of December. I have twenty LDs to write down! I usually fall behind on my DV DJ.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ya know, why do people discredit you for posting stuff they don't like? I simply spent two hours last night working a Dragon Ball article in the Wiki. It was very resourceful, then no-Name asks me if it's some kind of a joke. What the hell? I know a crap load of DV members who would love to read that article. In the title I even said to read it only if you're a DB fan. Well, sorta. But anyway, really?! Two hours of work and it gets spit in my face?! Ah, I shouldn't get worked up over it, but I lose my temper when people discredit my hard work. It's like my friend Zaine. I spend my entire study hall drawing a manga girl, I show him it, and it's the perfect drawing. Then he criticizes me for now making the chin pointy! Sorry to egg on about this guys, but really?!

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... i RARELY record my dreams (too lazy in the mornings), although i feel like kicking myself for not recording this AMAZING non-lucid i had the other night. All i remember is a blurry visual memory of a fantastic aquatic world... at least i remember that much. oh, and it's almost the weekend! then i can focus more on dreaming and less on getting up early for school.  :smiley:  and i would read the DB article but i know almost nothing about the show other than that the main character has a monkey tail and i think i know a little bit about what a dragon ball is.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I wrote a reply to no-names reply.  

And don't worry she (he?) criticizes everything, all my wiki articles to. Don't listen to BS people just like to put people down.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*I need to start typing!*

----------


## Hukif

And, here it is:




> Back to sleep. (secondary task)
> 
> I feel the change of weight, and become lucid “HECK YES!” I yell, and then feel being pulled back to my body “Heck NO!” I try to stabilize, but it isn’t working very well, I know that the dream won’t last long, so I don’t have much time for tasks, think and think, and come up with the tasks of the lucidity powers club, first remember the secondary one, so go out the room, fly to the sky, then use light-speed flight to get to China, cross through the north pacific ocean, once on China, use scan to search for the ships, then fly at them, but not as fast as before, still, when I fall down, the impact makes the ship I land on fall down and destroy a second ship… “Oh well, will jump to the next one then” I say while jumping onto the next safe ship, then let myself wake up.
> 
> Back to sleep. (main task)
> 
> I fall to the ground, and can feel the odd weight; I get up and then can feel my real body… dang, better not move, but I must do the other task! I decide to just move my hands and teleport an XBOX, a TV and the HALO game, then put them all on with telekinesis, connect my hands to the game and then cheat onto the last mission, the only one I know actually.
> 
> I start moving my hands to control the character, but can feel too, my real hands moving slightly over my forehead, annoying, try to not move them much, then, but keep at it, move the dude with the armor over to the car, get in, and start driving. Get out of the place where the car was at, then start going through the… squares with triangles place, the dude behind is shooting at everything, and I’m trying to not fall, since some flying lava rocks are destroying the platform.
> ...

----------


## Raven Knight

I completed the Halo task!  Yay!  Which means I broke my four day dry spell!  Double yay!  Here's a link to the dream  ::content:: 

Halo 3 - Warthog Run

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay Dakotahnok, remember to keep a memo of the points earned! Raven has current scores covered, so only woory about the points for the two weeks!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Raven: How do you have a shared dream?

----------


## mikeac

I guess I'll answer that.  You need to get to know the uniqueness of the person before you share dreams.  Then, you both mutually agree on a spot to meet, say, Death Valley, and incubate going to Death Valley IRL before you sleep, along with the unique energy your partner has.  Then, you might appear then in your dreams with your shared dreaming buddy, or you can travel there if you get lucid somewhere else. 

I'm in the shared dreaming class, so I kinda know a bit about this.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Raven knight gets 100 points 

Hukif get 150 

And Dakotahnok needs to have a lucid.*

----------


## Wristblade56

Add me to the need to have a lucid list. i'm still in a dryspell  :Sad:  still trying to get the concious RC thingy downpat too.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Wow. Shared dreaming DVA registration closed. So Raven, if I just see someone in my dream is it a shared dream? Like what you did with Dakotahnok?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow. Shared dreaming DVA registration closed. So Raven, if I just see someone in my dream is it a shared dream? Like what you did with Dakotahnok?



It could be, though when only one of the two people remember it, there's no way to positively confirm that the person you saw was the actual person (in my case, if it was actually Dakotahnok) and not just an image of them generated by your subconscious.  Either one is possible.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm really confused. So, I know you can't actually enter someone's dream. Correct me I'm wrong, but a shared is when two people have lucids the same night, and both of them go to the same place and "find" each other.

----------


## Raven Knight

Here's the way I view things.  Two people enter the dream state, select a location in the dream plane just like they would in waking life, then meet up there.  It's  not even necessary to be lucid, though that definitely helps... If both people incubate the same dream, there is still a good chance to meet up.  That's what Dakotahnok and I did when we agreed to meet at the beginning of the final Halo 3 mission.  From my point of view we did meet there, but since he doesn't remember it, there's no good way for me to be sure it was him and not an illusion created by my subconscious.  The only way to be sure it worked is if both dreamers remember meeting each other, and both remember very similar events.  Unfortunately this makes things really hard to prove anything except by directly experiencing it.

----------


## Tripoli

I read the first few pages and have decided I might try. Can I join?
Also can there be seprete thread for just the tasks, and completions? I got lost in the other posts on this thread.

----------


## Wristblade56

What is this "dream plane" everyone keeps refering to?

----------


## mikeac

The dream plane is the plane of existence where one of your bodies goes to when you are dreaming.  Please don't make this a shared dreaming discussion thread though, DV already has enough of those. :/

----------


## Raven Knight

> The dream plane is the plane of existence where one of your bodies goes to when you are dreaming.  Please don't make this a shared dreaming discussion thread though, DV already has enough of those. :/



I completely agree with this... if you have any specific questions, send a PM and I'll answer as soon as I can.   ::content::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey Dakotahnok, how do I make one of those custom pics with my name in it?

----------


## zebrah

> Hey Dakotahnok, how do I make one of those custom pics with my name in it?



You use an image editor like gimp or photoshop. I can make you one if just tell me what you want.

----------


## Hukif

lol just read your sig inever, 75 DCs killed? YOu will lose the count soon.

----------


## Wristblade56

> lol just read your sig inever, 75 DCs killed? YOu will lose the count soon.



That gives me an idea for a new goal.

----------


## Hukif

100 only? Try 6billions or so. Purging planets from humans is my speciality.

----------


## Raven Knight

Killing assholes is fun... I don't discriminate on species, though.  ::chuckle::  Asshole human?  :buns:  *kills*  Asshole alien?  ::alien::  *kills* Asshole demon?  ::twisted::  *kills* Asshole angel?  ::angel::  *kills*  Asshole banana person?  ::banana::  *kills*  ::?:  I have lost count of how many assholes I have killed.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

> 100 only? Try 6billions or so. Purging planets from humans is my speciality.



nah, that wouldn't be as much fun, i wanna use Alex Mercer's critical mass attacks on innocent townspeople.  :mwahaha:

----------


## Raven Knight

> nah, that wouldn't be as much fun, i wanna use Alex Mercer's critical mass attacks on innocent townspeople.



But doing it on assholes is so much more fun... the bigger the asshole, the more they cry like babies for their mommies when they get some of what they dish out... and that is funny.  :laugh:

----------


## Raven Knight

*Here are the scores after last week's challenges:*

Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Hukif: 450
Raven Knight: 250
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0

This is after counting Hukif completing both the primary and secondary tasks, and Raven Knight completing the primary only.  If I missed anyone, let me know and I will correct my error.

----------


## mikeac

Hola, you missed me. I got 0 points.  :tongue2:   I wasn't able to focus in my lucids recently.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Right now I'm going to leave do to having many LD goals. Although I'm still going to do ravens primary task, a promise is a promise . 

I'm currently working on some LD goals along with shared dreaming. And the ToTY... If I have enough time I'm any of my lucids I'll start on the tasks again.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THIS WEEK'S PRIMARY TASK:

Note: I'm basing this off a nonlucid I had last night. 

A group of people are stuck in a remote plain. There's some moutains and cliffs and shit. Also, there's a deep pond. At this remote plain, a T-Rex is attacking. In fear, the people have spread around. You have to save them and stop the dinosaur. 

RULES:
-Don't die
-Kill the dinosaur
-All the people must survive

Note: The people are:
-A man
-A woman
-A boy
-A girl

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hola, you missed me. I got 0 points.   I wasn't able to focus in my lucids recently.



Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Hukif: 450
Raven Knight: 250
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0

*Secondary Task*
Go out on a highway and hitch a ride with someone you don't know.  This person turns out to be a psychopath, deal with him or her in whatever manner you like following these rules:

1.  Use waking life abilities.  Not necessarily abilities you have, just things possible in the waking world.

2.  Using any item you could conceivably have on your person.  This includes what you're carrying, and anything you could have in your pockets or a small bag.

3.  Stay alive through the encounter.

----------


## mikeac

Cool, I'll get them done.  The secondary task sounds fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

i think i'll do the first one if i have a lucid, it sounds fun. but the second one... no Alex Mercer blade? no M-16? no throwing the car into outer space? i don't really like the idea of no-power usage...

----------


## Raven Knight

> i think i'll do the first one if i have a lucid, it sounds fun. but the second one... no Alex Mercer blade? no M-16? no throwing the car into outer space? i don't really like the idea of no-power usage...



It's a serial killer, so super powers make it so easy...  But why no M-16?  You could have an M-16 on your person...  Guns, grenades, explosives, acid, toxins, bombs, knives, swords, a portable rocket launcher... ::sniper::  as long as you don't kill yourself at the same time, if you can carry it, use it.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Wristblade56

AWESOMZ!!! *goes to look for M-16*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I think if I do the secondary task I'll make sure I have my trusty M-9 Beretta on me. I've used it in a lot of dreams. The one where I chased this bitchy girl, one where werewolves attacked me, in fact, I used it in the Psycho TOTY. By the way, sorry the primary isn't all that fun or too challenging. I had a friend sound the night Saturday and missed my deadline, but I still got the task up at 1:30 A.M. Sunday.

----------


## Wristblade56

> By the way, sorry the primary isn't all that fun or too challenging.



Are you KIDDING??? it's one of the best ones yet, and WAY better than a couple others you've come up with, which i will not name.

----------


## Raven Knight

> By the way, sorry the primary isn't all that fun or too challenging.



I think it sounds sounds pretty cool... although I would *REALLY* prefer to get the people to safety without killing the dinosaur...  :Puppy dog eyes:  After all he's just looking for food to survive...  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Feed him some douchebag DCs you hate. I'll allow you to ressurect him.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

lol at this:

Vegeta: It's time to reveal my giant monkey...
(Camera points at groin, crowd gasps, camera goes to his face)
Vegeta: ...form. 
(Crowd "Phews" in relief)
Man in crowd: Thank God, I thought he meant penis!

----------


## Wristblade56

who the heck is vageta?
Is it ok if i kill the people after i kill the T-rex and save them?
and do you check your mail Raven???

----------


## mikeac

apparently you never watched DBZ wristblade.

----------


## Raven Knight

> lol at this:
> 
> Vegeta: It's time to reveal my giant monkey...
> (Camera points at groin, crowd gasps, camera goes to his face)
> Vegeta: ...form. 
> (Crowd "Phews" in relief)
> Man in crowd: Thank God, I thought he meant penis!



 :laugh:   ::laughhard::   :Big laugh:   ::laughhard::   :laugh: 






> do you check your mail Raven???



Email?  Sure... obsessively.  And it notifies me whenever I get a PM.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

nope, never watched a single episode of DB, DBZ, or any of that stuff. and Raven i sent you a PM and never got a reply.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Raven i sent you a PM and never got a reply.



Wow... I checked, found your PM... I totally missed that email somehow... sorry about that...  :Oops:  I sent you a reply.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, today I decided I should make the Primary and Secondary tasks more official and organized. So I set up this lovely arrangement. 

THE PRIMARY/SECONDARY TASK:

Objectives:
-Blah

Rules:
-Mumbo Jumbo

Terrain:
-Place(Where you'll be)
 -Random stuff(Optional, if there are extras I or Raven wanna mention like a pond)
 -Random stuff 

When I put "Primary/Secondary" I was referring that this arrangement applies for BOTH set ups.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey LPTC members! I decide it'd time we rose to an even higher level of challenges! Once a month, I'll assign a single task(Sorry, no secondary task). Obviously, you'll have to complete it by the month's end. 

NOTICE: These tasks will REALLY put your skills to the test! These tasks may usually involve a lot of summoning, teleporting, fighting, etc. Completing the LPTC TOTM will earn you a whopping 500 points!!!!! Don't worry, the TOTM DOES NOT count against your score if you fail it. This action will take effect on Febuary 1st, 2011. 

SORTA OFF TOPIC: Dakotahnok: make sure you're sending our earne points to Raven at the end of the two weeks every two week okay? Sorry you gotta deal with TOTM point too now.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Cheers for our 400th post!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey LPTC members! I decide it'd time we rose to an even higher level of challenges! Once a month, I'll assign a single task(Sorry, no secondary task). Obviously, you'll have to complete it by the month's end.



Awesome!  I can't wait to see the first one!





> SORTA OFF TOPIC: Dakotahnok: make sure you're sending our earne points to Raven at the end of the two weeks every two week okay? Sorry you gotta deal with TOTM point too now.



Don't stress too much, I check this thread several times a day and am also keeping a running total... between both of us we should get everyone's score recorded right!  ::content::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good to hear I have a persistent worker! Keep up the good work!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


Awesome!  I can't wait to see the first one!


Don't stress too much, I check this thread several times a day and am also keeping a running total... between both of us we should get everyone's score recorded right! 



Suck up.*

----------


## Raven Knight

> Suck up.



More like obsessive-compulsive...  ::chuckle::

----------


## dakotahnok

*Is the link in my sig a working link? I've fixed it five times and my comp won't bring it up.*

----------


## Raven Knight

> Is the link in my sig a working link? I've fixed it five times and my comp won't bring it up.



Check your link code... you have 
"http://http//www.dreamviews.com/f14/lucidity-power-trials-club-104927/"

The second "http//" is what keeps it from working.  Mine works, it is 
"http://www.dreamviews.com/f14/lucidity-power-trials-club-104927/"

I did that on one of my other posts, Walms found the mistake in mine.  :smiley:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


Check your link code... you have 
"http://http//www.dreamviews.com/f14/lucidity-power-trials-club-104927/"

The second "http//" is what keeps it from working.  Mine works, it is 
"http://www.dreamviews.com/f14/lucidity-power-trials-club-104927/"

I did that on one of my other posts, Walms found the mistake in mine. 



i think you mean hukif.*

----------


## dakotahnok

*Thanks raven its working now!*

----------


## Raven Knight

> i think you mean hukif.



Nope.  When he found the error in my link, it was still Walms.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Darn you have defeated me!*

----------


## Wristblade56

I just thought of a task: EM Wave Change with Omega-Xis from Megaman Starforce, and delete a group of viruses.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I just thought of a task: EM Wave Change with Omega-Xis from Megaman Starforce, and delete a group of viruses.



 ::huh::  I have absolutely no idea what that means...  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

look it up on the Megaman Wiki

----------


## Hukif

Don't know if this counts, since my psycho wasn't even human, but here it is: 





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m driving a red car and there is someone beside me, I get confused by the driving and tell the person I don’t know how to drive, they tell me it’s all ok, that’s why I’m driving really slowly, that way I can learn “Oh ok” I tell them, and concentrate on driving, just that something is weird… I feel light, and then the whole atmosphere feels weird, dream… look at the side where the man is, and then he suddenly has this creepy looking face, he seems angry too and yet he is smiling “So, who are you?” he looks over to me and then his face transforms, his body does too, slowly, into a somewhat big monster. I get out of the car and then wonder if I should kill it, then remember the power clubs task, will win without powers, yup. Jump to a building and then start climbing it, the thing has weak legs and won’t be good at climbing, good psycho.
> 
> It finally manages to get out of the car (Bad idea to transform inside a car…) I think, then it runs towards me and tries to climb, but is unable to, I laugh a bit and then wonder if up there is something to attack it, but no, can’t find anything really. Then hear something, there is a loud noise coming from a room in the building, I go there and see there is an elevator, who builds that kind of thing in such a scary place? Well whatever, I jump down to avoid the danger, then start running towards the mountain, see there is a cliff in there, or more like, the mountain becomes very step at some point, like someone cut the mountain without a ruler. Well, this will work, at my side is a cave, so enter it, the thing is already running towards me, I run away, but not so fast that it can’t reach me, once it is close, I start running faster, get on a small hole and see it get past me, get out of the hole, run towards the exit and then make as if I jump down the cliff, the thing jumps too, then realizes I was just ducking there, and since the place is step and it got weak hands, it wouldn’t be able to stop, but just to make sure, I get up and throw a rock down its way, look at it fall on the thing, and then look at both of them fall down the mountain (How easy) I think and laugh to myself, there is no way weak monsters like that can beat me.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I say it counts!!*

----------


## mikeac

An EM wave change is to combine your EM energy with an EM being in order to travel the interwebs.  Megaman Starforce is a game series for the DS.  Viruses are the common enemies in the game, and they vary in strength.

----------


## Raven Knight

Nothing in the rules says the psycho had to be human.  ::content:: 

Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Hukif: 450  + 50 (secondary task completed)
Raven Knight: 250
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0

And lately Raven Knight has joined the ranks of those who need to have a lucid... Why can't I have a lucid?!  :Bang head:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good work people. I've been using the binaural beats, but they're not working. If I go another week without results I'll just stick with MILDing.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

By the way, we're starting a daily countdown to the mark of my first full year at DV! The date is 2/12/11. So I believe it's 14 days away.

----------


## Wristblade56

good thing the race with sonic task is no longer up, i tried it the other night for fun, but woke up before i could find him. tried to DEILD, but my mom made me get up for school. -_- and apparently that lucid was one of those random monthly lucids some people have, cause i'm back to my dryspell... *headdesk* *headdesk* *headdesk*  ::damnit::

----------


## Raven Knight

We're in the same boat, Wristblade... and it's sinking.  I looked back and I haven't had a lucid since the 15th of January, two weeks ago, and when you've become accustomed to a lucid a night or more, that is really depressing...  :Crying:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Aww raven don't be sad!! Try things like golf, tennis, or softball. That should get your mind off the depressing fact that you suck at LD. 

Jk!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


By the way, we're starting a daily countdown to the mark of my first full year at DV! The date is 2/12/11. So I believe it's 14 days away.



i really don't think that it's something to celebrate  

*

----------


## Wristblade56

Dakohtanok, i don't like sports. i like food and videogames, and i do those everyday anyways. so what would I do?  :tongue2:  lol

----------


## Raven Knight

> Aww raven don't be sad!! Try things like golf, tennis, or softball. That should get your mind off the depressing fact that you suck at LD. 
> 
> Jk!



 :Crying:   ::cry::   ::morecrying::   ::damnit::   :Crying:   ::cry::   ::morecrying::   ::damnit:: 

Now look what you've done!  :tongue2: 

jk, actually I think I've taken the first step to getting things back to normal.  :smiley: 

P.S.  If you want to see me sucking at something, watch me trying to play sports!  :laugh: 

P.P.S. 



> If you want to see me sucking at something



That sounds really bad...  :tongue2:

----------


## Erii

hey I'm wondering if I can join in too? 
I will send the OP a message of a "powerful LD"

----------


## dakotahnok

*Hey edible!*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


       

Now look what you've done! 

jk, actually I think I've taken the first step to getting things back to normal. 

P.S.  If you want to see me sucking at something, watch me trying to play sports! 

P.P.S. 
That sounds really bad... 



Hahahaha!! I completely lol'd*

----------


## Erii

> Hey edible!



hey  ::D: 
by the way *cough* it is ER not ED xD

----------


## INeverWakeUp

12 days until my first full year!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by erible


hey 
by the way *cough* it is ER not ED xD



Stupid auto correction!*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

We're almost finished with the tasks people! Yes Erible, you can join.

----------


## Raven Knight

Welcome, Erible!  I'm adding your name to the list now.  :Cheeky: 

Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
Hukif: 450  + 50 (secondary task completed)
Raven Knight: 250
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0

----------


## Erii

yay! thanks  :smiley: 
I will start next week~

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dayum! I got a snow day today! The road is literally a full sheet of ice!

----------


## Erii

I have a snow day today and yesterday. We got a blizzard. 2 inches of ice, and 14 inches of snow  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

cool! (no pun intended) what's snow feel like anyway? i've only seen snow ONCE except for on tv and in videogames, and that time it melted the moment it hit the ground.

----------


## Erii

> cool! (no pun intended) what's snow feel like anyway? i've only seen snow ONCE except for on tv and in videogames, and that time it melted the moment it hit the ground.



 you've never seen snow D: I love snow so much! it feels like coldness...had to explain

----------


## Raven Knight

Hmmm... snow... *_Looks out at Arizona desert... calls up a distant memory of strange cold white stuff covering the ground in northern Utah... Finally gives up on the memory, puts on shorts and a t-shirt and goes out for a walk outside in the perfect weather._*  ::content::

----------


## dakotahnok

*No snow= sad life. 

I've had snow days all week.*

----------


## Raven Knight

> No snow= sad life. 
> 
> I've had snow days all week.



Yeah... absolutely miserable.  *_basks in the warm sunshine_*  :laugh: 
Actually, there are times I do miss it.  I should have a dream where it snows... or visit Mt. Lemon, they have snow there.  Maybe a lucid task could be snow-oriented...  ::content::

----------


## Wristblade56

Yeah! like a task where you build a snowman the size of king kong and then bring it to life, let it terrorize manhatten and then destroy it!  :smiley: 

"no snow=sad life" huh? what was that? *shrugs and goes to play megaman*

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


Yeah! like a task where you build a snowman the size of king kong and then bring it to life, let it terrorize manhatten and then destroy it! 

"no snow=sad life" huh? what was that? *shrugs and goes to play megaman*



You just don't know how sad you are.*

----------


## Wristblade56

> You just don't know how sad you are.



 ::lol::  :Big laugh:  :laugh:  ::laughtillhurts::  ::rolllaugh::  ::lolxtreme::  ::lmao::  ::laughhard::  ... Did i go a little overboard there?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hello LPTC! Are you all ready for a fun challenging task?! *Everyone cheers.* 

THE TASK:
The United States nuclear missile system has been hacked! 10 nuclear missiles have been fired to select locations(In the location category). 

OBJECTIVES:
-Destroy all the nukes in time. 

RULES:
-Don't die. 
-ALL 10 missiles have to be stopped. 
-You have 5 minutes to stop the nukes. 
-Failure to stop all nukes results in a failure(obviously). 

LANDSCAPE:
-New York City
-Paris
-Chicago
-Tokyo
-Moscow
-London
-Hong Kong
-Bagdad
-Sydney
-Your city(To make some interest).

----------


## dakotahnok

*It would be cool to be able to save each city in a seperate dream... Make it like the task of the year. Also i cant remember all the cities at once. (in waking, or in a dream. )*

----------


## Raven Knight

> Also i cant remember all the cities at once. (in waking, or in a dream. )



Me, neither...  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, that's the point. I warned you guys it'd be a hell of a challenge.

----------


## Wristblade56

i don't think i can do that, because #1. I can't fly, and #2. I have a terrible memory WHILE AWAKE, let alone in my dreams.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Well, that's the point. I warned you guys it'd be a hell of a challenge.



Yeah, last night i had a lucid and i remembered two cities... (AND THATS COUNTING MY CITY) 

Im sure i can do more than just one city but 10. Thats a bit much.*

----------


## Wristblade56

hey! i thought of a way to do it, and you don't even have to remember all the cities! you gotta go into space, then create a barrier around the earth! then all the nukes would just hit the barrier.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Well, that's the point. I warned you guys it'd be a hell of a challenge.



I thought it was a dream skill challenge, not a memory challenge.  :laugh:  The ten missiles, I could stop.  The cities I won't remember (except maybe a couple).  Right now I remember New York, Sydney, Baghdad... um... London... and of course I remember my home city...  I really don't think I will be able to memorize 9 cities (not counting mine) and also remember them in a dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This isn't a memory task. But I'd say try Wristblade's  idea! It's a good one.

----------


## Hukif

Hm... dance, teleportation, scan, will take around 10 seconds, awesome!

----------


## dakotahnok

*Well if we do wrist blades idea then it will be extremely easy.*

----------


## Mathius

haha I could suggest something to make it harder C:<

----------


## dakotahnok

*And what is that?*

----------


## Mathius

Well instead of just destroying the nukes the task to should be to disarm all 10 with a 1 key each and the key is held by a difficult opponent you much face and defeat to take the key and disarm each nuke.

all in 5 minutes. Just a suggestion if anyone wants the extra challenge.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Take away the five minute part. And the cities and use mathius's idea. And I'm in.*

----------


## Hukif

But then it would be easy! I like the time restriction. It was a lot of time at the start anyway, destroying nukes, pfft!

----------


## Wristblade56

actually, my idea doesn't make it easy if you're like me and can't fly or teleport. then you have to find a way to stow away on a spaceship or something.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good to see Hukif is up to it.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THIS WEEK'S PRIMARY TASK:
a giant drill is drilling to the Earth's core. It's a laser drill being shot from a space ship. If the drill gets to the core, they'll fire a nuke to the core and blow up the Earth!

OBJECTIVES:
-Don't die
-Stop the drill in time
-If that objective fails, stop the missile

RULES: You AT LEAST have to stop the missile. You can't die either. Don't hold back when stopping the drill. The Earth can't be destroyed. 

LANDSCAPE:
-Planet Earth
-Space

Let's have some people get this done! I can't wait to see how you all do it. Also Raven, don't forget to post the Secondary today!

----------


## Raven Knight

Look out, Dakotahnok... Hukif just passed you!  Here are the latest scores, last week only Hukif completed a task, moving into second place, congrats to Hukif.  If I missed anyone, I apologize, and let me know.   :smiley: 
Alter: 700
Hukif: 500
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 250
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0





> THE TASK:
> The United States nuclear missile system has been hacked! 10 nuclear missiles have been fired to select locations(In the location category).



Hmmm... correct me if I'm wrong, but I have another idea where there would be no need to remember the cities (which I know I won't do in a dream...)  If you have the power to track the missiles while they're still in the air... which I do... disregard my previous comments.  This is entirely doable, and I am making it one of my goals.  ::content:: 

The primary task sounds interesting for this next two weeks, I'll be posting a secondary task shortly.  Lucid dreams to all! ^_^

----------


## Raven Knight

*SECONDARY TASK:*

*Objectives:*
Walmart (or Microsoft... or Apple... or whatever big international corporation you would like to choose...) is really being run by some force of evil!  Your goal is to infiltrate this corporation, identify who they are (Aliens?  A government conspiracy?  Demons?  Something else?), identify what they want (Enslave the population?  Strip natural resources?  Another goal?), and put a stop to their evil plot.

*Rules:*
- Eliminate the enemy forces, either kill them or drive them out of power.
- Keep collateral damage to a minimum.  The civilian population is to be protected.
- Collateral damage is not limited to humans!  Other animals, plants, etc. are important, too!
- Stay alive

*Terrain:*
Earth - this is an international corporation, so their headquarters could be anywhere on the planet.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


SECONDARY TASK:

Objectives:
Walmart (or Microsoft... or Apple... or whatever big international corporation you would like to choose...) is really being run by some force of evil!  Your goal is to infiltrate this corporation, identify who they are (Aliens?  A government conspiracy?  Demons?  Something else?), identify what they want (Enslave the population?  Strip natural resources?  Another goal?), and put a stop to their evil plot.

Rules:
- Eliminate the enemy forces, either kill them or drive them out of power.
- Keep collateral damage to a minimum.  The civilian population is to be protected.
- Collateral damage is not limited to humans!  Other animals, plants, etc. are important, too!
- Stay alive

Terrain:
Earth - this is an international corporation, so their headquarters could be anywhere on the planet.



Sounds like a good one!!*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Have we all gotten a method to use for the TOTM?

----------


## Hukif

I do, don't know about the rest <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> Have we all gotten a method to use for the TOTM?



Yes!  :Cheeky:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Excellent. Also, two personal announcements:
-My one year anniversary at DV is 6 days away!
-Expect the start of ineverwakeup97's Super Dream Journal Volume 5 after my 80th lucid dream!
Color codes:
Nonlucid
Lucid

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I wanna have my 80th LD before the 12th. That's my goal. My next goal is 100 LDs before my birthday.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

See. We've all found a good way to do the TOTM.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I wanna have my 80th LD before the 12th. That's my goal. My next goal is 100 LDs before my birthday.



Good luck with that goal!  ::content::

----------


## Wristblade56

about the second task. i can't kill innocent people?  ::damnit::  the first task is cool though, and i GUESS i could suck it up and restrain myself from thinning the DC population.

----------


## Raven Knight

This may be a dumb question, but does it count if I complete my own secondary task?  ::huh::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

It'll count. I did the task once.

----------


## MrPWNGE

Hey, I'm not apart have the club, but I like doing the tasks anyway, and I was wondering if I could do task one WITHOUT hurting the dinosaur? I don't like hurting things in my Dreams, Lucid or not. I know none of it is real, but I still regret doing it when I wake up...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

If youre not a club member, I don't give a damn...

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hey, I'm not apart have the club, but I like doing the tasks anyway, and I was wondering if I could do task one WITHOUT hurting the dinosaur? I don't like hurting things in my Dreams, Lucid or not. I know none of it is real, but I still regret doing it when I wake up...



That was exactly my issue with that task.  ::chuckle::  I don't think that counts for points any more anyhow, so I'd say to go ahead and do it however you choose. ineverwakeup said it is fine to revive the dinosaur, but I never succeeded in doing the task in a lucid. My lucids are inconsistent lately.  :tongue2:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


If youre not a club member, I don't give a damn...



A bit harsh?*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

No. Why would that be harsh? Just saying I don't care if he does the task.

----------


## Wristblade56

> No. Why would that be harsh? Just saying I don't care if he does the task.



i agree. though i would've worded it a little differently.

----------


## RebelSeven

Hi Everyone!

Ok, so I read through all of these posts and decided I did not want to join LPTC because I have an extensive task list I want to complete before I join a group like this. Anyways it looks like my subconscious had other plans lol. I was attacked in my dream by giant fire breathing crocodiles and it made me lucid ^ _ ^ I was so grateful I completed the task even though there were only two civilians. One did live though! So I don't know if you would have counted it or not  :smiley: 

In any case here is the excerpt from the longer dream. Enjoy it!





> .................I fall back asleep eventually and AGAIN am in the camp grounds but they are different this time. Now it is a small village that is built up in the same spot. I have a fishing pole in my hands already and am looking for somewhere to fish. I don't go to the pond again and head to the river leading to the pond. I get there but can't fish because two guys are there. They are luring small alligators out of the water when they get one all the way out one jumps on its back and uses a knife to cut off the top of the alligators skull and remove a part of its brain. Despite this the pissed off alligator seems fine and escapes back into the river hissing. Suddenly two HUGE crocodiles appear (I'm talking Lake Placid here) they jump onto the bank, one gets the leg of one of the guys and starts to tear him apart, the other starts breathing fire.
> 
> And I suddenly laugh hard enough to start destabilizing the dream, because I realize that had accidentally created the Lucidity Powers Trials Club primary task (Its the last thing I read before I went to sleep) even though I am not in the club, nor was I lucid up to that point. It goes without saying that I realized I was dreaming. I rub my hands to keep me in the dream.
> 
> I calmly walked up to the fire breathing Croc and let him try to bite me. He turned his head to the side and went for it. The height of his mouth on its side was the same height as me. I put my arms out to the side and stopped his jaws from clamping down on me. I felt him rolling around pissed off. I started pushing his jaws apart. wider and wider. When my arms were as wide as they could go I used telekinesis to keep forcing them wider (I know that in crocs that the top jaw is the same bone as their skull, just like us, but this worked anyways) eventually both jaws snapped off completely leaving the Croc with eyes and and a throat hole. He started breathing fire but I easily doused it by bending the water from the river between us.
> 
> I let that croc roll around uselessly and turned to the other, still finishing off the guy he was eating. I do a front flip onto the back of the croc and he rears up like a horse. I wrap my arms around his neck and squeeze. He rolls over me again and again but I don't let go until I snap off his head completely. The first croc is trying to slither back into the river. I grab his tail telekinetically and swing him around. I start bashing his head into the rock wall breaking it apart until he has no head left.
> 
> I head back to the village. People had built a wooden gate between the village and the river. They wanted my help to find everyone and bring them back inside the village. I told them that I killed the crocs already before I realized it didn't matter, they were just DC's.
> ...



Just letting you guys know this is an awesome club! If I ever complete my own task list I would love to join!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

RebelSeven, good job on the task. It won't count since you aren't a club member. Sorry. But still, good job, and g

----------


## INeverWakeUp

My mistake, I hit post on accident before I finished. I meant to say good job and good luck on your tasks. But, just a heads up, I was told that the crossroads aren't very popular anymore. I wanted to go there when I joined, but everyone said it'd be lame. They said "It was big a few years ago." So, I didn't try to go there. But, you know, maybe I will givebit a try just to see what it's like there.

----------


## RebelSeven

Hey thanks for the heads up! Ill move it lower down on my list then, not ready to nix it completely either ^ _ ^

Have fun with your tasks!

----------


## Hukif

And, done

Drill one: 





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on the metro, hurrying for school. When I get down the wagon, realize that my body is heavy or weird, focus on the weight and then become lucid. As soon as I get lucid, try to think of my goals, but can’t remember anything, some people push me since they are in a hurry and I’m on the way, apparently, I take something out from a bag and then throw it in the air, then transform it into a laptop and browse DV, I must remember the goal!
> 
> Soon, find the drill and alien thingy, and then remember about my goal! Quickly teleport to china and then use scan to find the hole made by the drill, the thing is fast, already 5 kilometers down, but that’s slow actually.
> 
> Teleport to the hole, jump down it and then use my blood to break through the drill, once the thing is broken, fly up and use the metal of the drill to restore the health of the planet, then when I’m out there, see the alien ships gathering, they are forming some kind of circle, and in the middle a light is forming, the cannon! Like heck I will allow them, take the remaining of the drill and make a layered shield, then make my shield bigger with wind, earth and fire control, also infuse the layers with magic, the aliens shot, but the cannon can’t get past my layered shield, right after that, teleport to the sky where the aliens where and then spread cells around the place, piercing through the ships and then making them collide, I can feel the ships engine overheating, they might explode soon, so devour them all.
> 
> Once the aliens where gone, teleport from there to the god-tribe planet, then find myself back in the cave, get up and then walk outside, wondering how hard this task will be, start flying and then I can feel something, apparently I will wake up soon, so stop flying and go down, then let myself wake up.



Not drill one:





> Back to sleep.
> 
> So, this time I was standing in a temple with a lot of people, got up and then became lucid, there was this dude who stood out more than all of the other people, very strange person with very strange clothes, he was the head of the conspiracy from the humans in the floating continent according to mind-reading and scan (Ah, using scan more, will tell Kar) was my thought.
> 
> So, I had to protect civilians and at the same time finish the goal, while at the same time destroying the god-tribe, so difficult to work under conditions. Walk over to the head of the organization and ask him what he is doing, he quickly tells his soldiers to take me down, which they do quickly, I fake not being able to fight back and end up in the floor, some random dude shows up and then helps me get up “What were you thinking?” he said “Trying to destroy their evil plans, according to scan there is this machine that uses the magic of the gods and technology that they will use to destroy the world as it is known for you people” I say, he seems surprised, then asks me where I got the info “Just told  you, used scan to figure it out” “What is..” as he is talking, the man that sent me his lapdogs is pointing at us “Kill them!” he says, so I pull the hand of the man and start flying, the lapdogs fly behind us, so I teleport us somewhere else.
> 
> The man starts asking me a lot of stuff, I too ask him stuff and try getting as much info on who is the enemy and who isn’t, he is also explaining the traditions of the dog-tribe, he explains how we should work in a few minutes, when the gods leave, because that’s when they are at their weakest, I agree with him and tell him to keep moving or they will catch us. We start walking, and the man points to a secret passage “We can’t go there, they are coming through there” I tell him “What!?” is his first reaction “Using scan, I can see that people going through the tunnel” “We can’t let them, our family is there!” “Our?” “Please, help me save them” “Why should…” I remember about the task, help civilians… dang, go there and help him fight off the people, and then take everyone to safety.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> ...



Note in the second, the evil-organization was merely military/religious people.

----------


## Raven Knight

Ok, I had this dream before the half-way point, but I have been unable to post it until now due to being on a camping trip.

*Sky Beam*
I am in a mountainous area, I am climbing on some rocks. I am surprising myself with how easily I am able to climb the rocks without once feeling afraid that I might fall. I get to the top of a rock and I look off into the distance, where I see a strange beam coming from the sky. It seems a lot like the light beam I am used to seeing in Stormreach in DDO, so I do a RC and I find out I'm dreaming. I look around for a bit more, this clearly isn't Stormreach, so there must be some other explanation for the beam. I then remember the latest primary task for the LPTC, which is to stop a laser drill coming from a space ship in orbit. The beam isn't too far off, so I fly towards it and I get there quickly. 

I look at the energy beam from the sky, it has a sizable tunnel drilled into the ground already, but I don't know how far down they've gotten. The beam is just energy in the form of a laser... so I fly out over the hole they are drilling, which is about 20 yards across, I fly directly into the path of the beam while activating a spell. I use the song spell Whiplash by Metallica to reflect the laser beam back into space. The reflected beam follows it's own path back into space, and shortly later I see an explosion in the sky as the orbiting space ship is destroyed by it's own laser drill. That seemed pretty simple, too bad I'll have to wait until after the camping trip to post this dream!

----------


## Raven Knight

Score Update:

Alter: 700
Hukif: 500 +50 for primary task, 2nd week, +50 for secondary task
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 250 +100 for primary task, 1st week
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Happy Valentines Day LPTC! There's a special task today! Finish this poem:

I wondered behind the city walls,
Waiting for the birds of Heaven,
To take me towards You; Angel,
You departed so early,
To the point of no return,
You passed away with the sole tie,
That binds us together,
Please let me see you once,
Allow me one chance,
To see you even in dreams,
And I shall be glad and thankful,
Because I only dreamed to love you,
And be with you,
No matter where, when or how,
Just believe me,
I will no longer stand behind the city walls,
and when my night falls,
_________________________. 

This task is worth 100 points!

----------


## Wristblade56

er... you want us to finish a poem? umm.................. "I'll have a lucid and crap my pants."




That count? i'm not really a romantic person or poet, i'm a wannabe comedian.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I did my 3rd TOTY.

----------


## Hukif

Oh right, the tasks, did I do the ones for this week yet? Forgot already <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> Oh right, the tasks, did I do the ones for this week yet? Forgot already <.<



You sure did.  Points awarded.  Cool dreams, btw.   :Cheeky: 
Your Post

----------


## dakotahnok

*sorry i have been absent. Ill start on the new task when they come out.*

----------


## Wristblade56

guys, i think i'm gonna sorta back up again. i just had a lucid i think last night and the night before, but i kinda wanna make sure i'm outta that dryspell. if i am, then i'll start up trying to do the tasks again. thx.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

You're both big dicks!!!!! Lol, just kidding. I don't care if you withdraw for now.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Note: We have a special primary task in tribute to Black History Month. 

THE PRIMARY TASK:
Save Dr. King from the assassin. 

OBJECTIVES:
Stop King's assassin before he shoots Dr. King. 
You can take the bullet for King if you don't stop him in time
Kill King's assassin

RULES:
Don't die
King can't die
King can't be shot
You must kill the assassin OR arrest him

TERRAIN:
The hallway outside Dr. King's room

Make sure to post the Secondary Task Raven. And good luck everyone!

----------


## Raven Knight

*Score Update:*

Secondary task is coming, but first an update on the scores!

Alter: 700
Hukif: 600
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 350
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0

This includes points for Hukif completing the primary task in the second week and successfully the secondary task, and Raven completed the primary task.  If I am missing anyone, please let me know and I will fix it.   ::content::

----------


## Raven Knight

*THE SECONDARY TASK:*  ::content:: 
You and a group of your DCs are being hunted in a tropical jungle by an unknown predator, or maybe more than one of them.  Your goal is to escape with your life.

*OBJECTIVES:*
* Escape the jungle with your life.
* Get at least one of your DC companions out with you.
* The rest of your DCs can either make it or die however you choose.
* While accepted, it is not necessary to kill the predator.

*RULES:*
* You start deep in the jungle and must make your way out.

* You and at least your favorite DC must escape alive.

* The other DCs with you are fodder... they can live if you want, or use them as bait.

* While killing whatever is hunting you is a possible answer, the goal is escape.

* Flying or teleporting out of the jungle would make things entirely too easy, so no flying or teleporting out of the jungle.  Smaller flights and teleportation within the jungle is ok.

* All other dream powers are in, so have fun!

*TERRAIN:*
Deep in a tropical jungle.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

If I try this task I might just Kamehameha the hunter...or do a Galick Gun on them...or a Destructo Disc...I can't decide.

----------


## Alpha502

I only recently learned how to control my dreams, but I have lucid dreams a lot. This should be fun...

Hehe ^-^
I'm definitely going to get this one. If I can manage to control my dream right. I know what I'm going to do though.
...
Can we use nuclear weapons?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

For which task?

----------


## Alpha502

The one where you have to escape the forest with a DC.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Don't ask me. Ask Raven Knight.

----------


## Alpha502

Ok
Then I'll try to save Dr. King. Either going to get some kind of security team, or use nuclear weapons. Always wanted to see a muchroom cloud in my dreams =)

----------


## Raven Knight

> I only recently learned how to control my dreams, but I have lucid dreams a lot. This should be fun...
> 
> Hehe ^-^
> I'm definitely going to get this one. If I can manage to control my dream right. I know what I'm going to do though.
> ...
> Can we use nuclear weapons?



If you can use nuclear weapons and fulfill the stated rules, sure.  Go for it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Hukif

Who the heck is Dr. King?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Who the heck is Dr. King?



A major advocate for equal rights for black people, just Google "Dr. Martin Luther King Jr." and you will get pages and pages about him.  On the evening of April 4, 1968, while standing on the balcony of his motel room in Memphis, Tennessee, where he was to lead a protest march in sympathy with striking garbage workers of that city, he was assassinated.  The killer is the target for the task.  ::sniper::

----------


## safira218

> Let's congradulate our first two task completers:
> dakotahnot and Walms! Btw, it still hit the meteor dakotahnot, so it counts since it completely disappeared.



Damn... Don't think I'll get this one. Came down with the worst cold I've had in years on Saturday, and I have horrible dream recall when I'm sick. Right now I'm running on Tylenol and NyQuil and still barely coherent. Congrats to our first two for accomplishing it, though!

----------


## Mrsf0011

can someone please explain what the perpose of this is and what it involves and what the benifets are?

----------


## Wristblade56

> can someone please explain what the perpose of this is and what it involves and what the benifets are?



this is where ineverwakeup and raven give out tasks for lucid dreams. there are no real benefits, it's just for fun  :smiley:  did i miss anything ineverwakeup?

----------


## Raven Knight

> this is where ineverwakeup and raven give out tasks for lucid dreams. there are no real benefits, it's just for fun  did i miss anything ineverwakeup?



I think you got it all.  It's for people looking for new challenges to try in dreams, you get points for completing tasks to keep track of who is doing the tasks, but that's not really important.  I just do them for fun, the scores aren't that serious, imo.  ::content::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah, giving out benefits isn't in my jur's diction. This club is specifically made to provide challenge, and fun. If I were to give benefits, I don't know what they'd be. I'd say pride, glory, and the feeling of success is all the benefit a person needs.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Looks like I have a snow day! No school for me!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Don't ask me. Ask Raven Knight.



I don't think that that was directed right at you.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Prepare! Tomorrow I post the LPTC's second TOTM!

----------


## Wristblade56

Can we have a doom-related task? i've been playing it alot lately and it just might leak into my dreams eventually.

----------


## Hukif

Oh tomorrow is the second monthly thingy? That means I will have to do the last oen today <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> Can we have a doom-related task? i've been playing it alot lately and it just might leak into my dreams eventually.



Which version of Doom are you playing, the newest?  At risk of having my age showing, I remember when ID Software released the first Doom, I got addicted to it and played it for all night on repeated occasions.  Doom would be a cool setting for a task, maybe coming soon to a secondary task on this forum.   ::content::

----------


## Wristblade56

either Doom 1, Doom 2, or Doom 64. i'm currently playing doom 64 due to better graphics.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

First one was on february, second one on march lol





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on my room getting ready to leave for school, and then become lucid while putting some stuff inside. Once lucid remember the task from the powers club or whatever, so teleport over to USA and then start the setting, they fire the bombs and I use dance to break them all with claws, then see the missiles fall, wake myself up to check whether I did it still on February or not.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on school taking some class, the teacher asks us to go out and then I become lucid while walking. Suddenly, remember about the task… I managed to do it on February but did it wrong, no killing anyone above the missiles, so do it again, again teleport, make them set the missiles, teleport to them and cut them before they can even explode and then teleport to the places with the anime characters from DBZ and start killing them, they are incredibly weak, and when I wake up realize I did it in the wrong month, so no matter.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

NOTE: Sorry. I missed the deadline. Again. 

THE TOTM:
An evil tyrant with power beyond belief and his also very powerful ARMY of minions have landed on Earth. They have blocked the Earth's sunlight by surrounding the Earth in dark, thick, clouds. This is causing Earth to freeze over, soon every will freeze to death. The tyrant and his minions will be used to the cold and go unaffected. 

OBJECTIVES:
Kill the tyrant's ARMY of minions...all of them
Kill the tyrant
Clear the clouds

RULES:
Don't die
You CANNOT kill the tyrant in one hit
Kill him with five hits minimum
All the minions must die
Tyrant must die
Clouds must be cleared in time
No one must freeze

TERRAIN:
Earth

Let's see some task completetion!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Look forward to the new two week tasks tomorrow.

----------


## Wristblade56

i hope i'll get a lucid this month and remember that task. it sounds cool. i realize i have never completed a single task due to not having the longest dreams and sucking at having lucids. mostly due to sucking at having lucids. therefore i want to do a task succesfully for once!

----------


## Raven Knight

Awesome new task of the month!  I am all over this one!  ::content::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

PRIMARY TASK:
Visit the Penguin Village from the show Dr. Slump. Challenge Arale to a race. 

OBJECTIVES:
(Not optional)Beat Arale in a race. 
(Optional)Slaughter the entire village. Worth +50 points. 
(Optional)Destroy the village. Worth +50 points. 

RULES: 
You MUST do the race BEFORE the optional objectives. 
You MUST win the race. 

TERRAIN:
Penguin Village. 

Make sure you post secondary Raven! Tally up scores too please.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here's Arale:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Here's a basic idea of the Penguin Village:

I added those optional tasks because I fucking hate Penguin Village. It annoys me to death.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Post #530! The LPTC celebrates! *Confetti* Woo...

----------


## Hukif

Awww, destruction, so lovely. I shall do that task fast.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I bless you sir.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THIS IS A MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!! Before March ends, there will be an official LPTC website! It's free to join the site, it's a site I made free of cost, and it will be up and running officially before April. I'll be working hard this month to construct the site. It's already running, but nothing's been done to it yet. I'll have the link up when my work is done.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Score Update:*

Secondary task is coming, but first an update on the scores!

Alter: 700
Hukif: 600
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 350
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0

Correct me if I'm wrong... but it looks like absolutely no one even posted an attempt at the tasks for the past two weeks.  :Crying:  No one liked my task...  :Crying: 

Just kidding about the crying, but I will ask if this is just a case of lucidity problems or is there something you would like to see in the tasks that isn't there now?  Because it is awesome to read how different people handle the different tasks.   ::content::

----------


## Raven Knight

*Secondary Task for March 5th - March 19th*

This one is for you, Wristblade56, so I can't wait to see the dream where you get it done!  ::content:: 

*THE SECONDARY TASK:*  ::content:: 
You are lost in a labyrinth of hallways that twist and turn in all directions in a structure built under the surface of a desolate planet.  You need to find your way out of the passages where you will find your space ship waiting outside, all ready for you to make your escape from this forsaken planet.  The task is complicated by locked doors that need specific keys to open and monsters of various types are roaming around in the hallways.  The monsters came from a portal near the center of the maze and will kill anything in their path.

*OBJECTIVES:*
1.  Escape from the maze alive.
2.  There are three colored doors... red, blue, and yellow... get through all of them
3.  (Optional) Find the portal and seal it closed with high explosives (or an energy blast can also work).  A big blast should seal it!  Extra 50 points for this.

*RULES:*
1.  Any dream powers can be used as long as it's not opening a portal or teleporting right out of the maze, that's too easy.
2.  The colored doors are reinforced to be impossible to destroy.  A blast large enough to destroy them will bring the cavern down on you.  You have to find the keys.  They don't actually have to be red, blue, and yellow as long as there are three distinct colors.
3.  Stay alive.

Hint:  While one type of monster won't attack others of its kind, it will attack other kinds of monsters.  For example, an orc won't attack an orc, but an orc will attack an imp.  Use this knowledge or not as you decide.   :wink2: 

*TERRAIN:*
An underground complex on a desolate planet.

----------


## Wristblade56

thanks raven. i'm experimenting with various techniques and might get out of this seemingly eternal dryspell in time. if not, i'll get it done eventually, maybe not before the deadline, but EVENTUALLY.  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Construction of the LPTC website will begin either tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Construction of the LPTC website will begin either tonight or tomorrow.



cool! hey, can i help with it?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry to say this, but no. I understand you wanna help construct it, but, when it's done, I'd love to see people suggest changes to make it better.

----------


## Wristblade56

Eh, no problem. are we gonna move everything from DV and start posting on the site when it's done?

also i like the primary task. violence. a way to unleash all my stress. i'm still having almost no lucids.  ::damnit::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, we're not leaving DV, but the club is. I jut want the LPTC to have an official organized website all for itself. We'll all stay at DV, because DV is like a second home to almost everyone.

----------


## Wristblade56

right. in about 90 days, hopefully, i'll master the WILD. it's a monster for me, but I'M GONNA TAME IT!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I tried WILD inductions with sounds like Raven does, but that only worked once in a month long span, so I'm sticking with the MILD. BTW, do you have a Skype Wristblade? If not, you should make one. I always Skype with Dakotahnok and Raven Knight.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


I tried WILD inductions with sounds like Raven does, but that only worked once in a month long span, so I'm sticking with the MILD. BTW, do you have a Skype Wristblade? If not, you should make one. I always Skype with Dakotahnok and Raven Knight.



She has a light and sound machine, so it's a bit more effective.*

----------


## Raven Knight

I use a: MindPlace Sirius 2 Light Relaxation Sound Mind Machine  ::content:: 

Though I haven't been having a lot of luck with dreams lately, either.   ::sad2::

----------


## Raven Knight

*Portal to Doom*
I am in a long hallway with dim lighting.  I hear strange growling and snarling all around me, it seems I am in a video game.  I look around the place to see what is going on, am I in a virtual reality setup?  Nope.  I'm dreaming!  I do a RC and confirm that.  I am in a game of Doom, but it is in my dream.  I remember I had intended to do at least one of the tasks for the LPTC.  I decide to go ahead with the Doom task I posted.  I try to remember that I need to find the portal and stop the flow of creatures from the other dimensions.  So I start exploring the passages.  I am being attacked almost constantly.

I defend myself using my Witchblade sword and energy blasts.  I fight my way through the halls, I find a blue key card.  But when I finally find a blue door it has been blasted down from the other side.  I thought that wasn't supposed to be possible  I go through the door into a large room with a portal in the middle of the room.  It looks a lot like a stargate.  It is being kept open by an energy field coming from the surrounding equipment.  So I blast the equipment, and that makes the portal also collapse.  I am now blocked from the only exit.  There are monsters there, all trying to get into the portal room.  I fire a single energy blast into the group and chaos breaks out.  It seems a zombie thought it had been attacked by an imp so the zombie attacks back.  It is so crowded that the zombie hits a large floating eyeball, which attacks the imp (who was the closest creature) and soon chaos breaks out as the enemies all start fighting each other.

While the fighting is going on I fight my way through the group without anyone even realizing that I'm not one of them.  There are a few more monsters in the halls, but no more huge groups.  The keys are scattered, there are many doors of each color  It seems totally random as to where I find the keys and the doors.  I finally find all the keys and unlock the doors so I can get out of the passages.

----------


## Wristblade56

Skype? my dad's got it, i might be able to get him to let me use it. would it work with dial-up? and Raven, from the pics i assume you played Doom 3? also i had a very short LD last night. couldn't remember to do the tasks though. maybe keeping a dream journal really IS important... either way, i'm gonna get into the habit.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Skype? my dad's got it, i might be able to get him to let me use it. would it work with dial-up?



You can install it for free on your own computer, I'm not sure how it works on dial-up.  Probably just works slower.




> and Raven, from the pics i assume you played Doom 3? also i had a very short LD last night. couldn't remember to do the tasks though. maybe keeping a dream journal really IS important... either way, i'm gonna get into the habit.



I have played all of the Doom games, starting with the shareware version of Doom: Knee Deep in the Dead.  I only used the Doom 3 pics because it has the coolest looking graphics.  :Cheeky:

----------


## olgra009

Hi there, you can call me Terry. I've been following this thread for a while now. I have really good dream control, even if I'm kinda a beginner.My dreamrecall ain't the best but every second night I remember a dream. I often go lucid and has "natural gift" for dream control. Im wondering if I can join..?

----------


## Wristblade56

> You can install it for free on your own computer, I'm not sure how it works on dial-up.  Probably just works slower.
> 
> I have played all of the Doom games, starting with the shareware version of Doom: Knee Deep in the Dead.  I only used the Doom 3 pics because it has the coolest looking graphics.



eh, i guess i'll try it and see. thing is i have to use my dad's computer because it's the only computer in the house with internet. when are you guys usually on?

----------


## Hukif

> Hi there, you can call me Terry. I've been following this thread for a while now. I have really good dream control, even if I'm kinda a beginner.My dreamrecall ain't the best but every second night I remember a dream. I often go lucid and has "natural gift" for dream control. Im wondering if I can join..?



Well, send one of your dreams to inever or dakotah and see what they say.

----------


## olgra009

Ahh... I may be good at LD but suck at computers... I don't know how to send a message but can I just post it here? By the way, how do I write/make the text under what I write? Where you have "My journal, tales of in....?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Ahh... I may be good at LD but suck at computers... I don't know how to send a message but can I just post it here? By the way, how do I write/make the text under what I write? Where you have "My journal, tales of in....?



That's a signature.  Go to the very top of this page where it says Welcome, olgra009, Notifications, My Profile, and click on *Control Panel*  When the new screen opens up, look on the left side, about half way down, there are several options to edit your profile, your profile picture, your avatar, and your signature.  Click to edit your signature and then type in what you want to appear at the end of all of your posts.   :smiley:

----------


## olgra009

Thanks, seems i need to be a member for six days... There went 30 minutes of writing.

----------


## olgra009

Haaaaa(holy church sound) Im in  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Welcome, Terry.  ::welcome::  I've added your name to the score list.  There's still another week to do the current tasks, and new ones will be posted next Saturday.   ::content:: 

Alter: 700
Hukif: 600
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 350
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0

----------


## Wristblade56

:Oh noes:  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!  :Oh noes:  

it's already the second week?!  :Oh noes:  i GOTTA, repeat GOTTA HAVE A LUCID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Oh noes: 


also when are you guys usually on skype? i think i keep missing you.

----------


## Raven Knight

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!  
> 
> it's already the second week?!  i GOTTA, repeat GOTTA HAVE A LUCID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :Oh noes:  Me, too!  My lucid count has crashed lately!  :Oh noes: 





> also when are you guys usually on skype? i think i keep missing you.



I got your request on Skype for contact... :sorry:  I can't accept.  I also have business chats on Skype, and just recently my boss has gotten on my case about using it for personal chats.  :sorry:  Personally, I think he's being a jerk... :sorry:  He had said as long as it doesn't interfere with my job, it's ok... then he changes his story...  :sorry:  But I really need the job! :sorry: Feel free to PM me if you want to talk somewhere other than this forum, I get an email whenever I get a new PM, and I've been checking more often now.  Or even leave a post at my profile, I check that more often now, too.  I don't talk to anyone much on Skype any more, it's nothing personal, I swear.  It sucks.  I also used to chat with ineverwakeup and dakotah but I won't be able to.  :Sad:  You guys, also feel free to send me a PM.  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> also when are you guys usually on skype? i think i keep missing you.



Get a free account on... um... that other site... I'll be in the chat over there, though I'll keep posting dreams and stuff here.  I don't like the DV chat system... it never works very well for me.

----------


## olgra009

Had a lucid dream tonight and tried the secondary task, but woke up before it was completed.

Raven knight ; I'm your boss...
 JK, obviously Starwars theme.

 Which ones of you use skype..?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Me, Wristblade56, and Dakotahnok. And Wristblade56, I'm logged onto Skype almost all day. It's not hard to miss me.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THIS IS A MAJOR ANNOUNCMENT!!!!!!!!!! The official LPTC website is finished undergoing it's construction! The site will be fully in business THIS COMING Saturday when the new tasks are posted. Now is the time for ALL LPTC members to sign up. Any member who doesn't sign up WILL NOT be added to the weekly score updates. Don't fret, everyone gets to keep their current score. And don't worry, I have NOTHING against DV, I just feel it's time the club became a little more official. I'm staying at DV. Anyway, sign up now!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Uh shit, you might need this: Home - Lucidity Power Trials Club

----------


## Hukif

Wait... you guys have a skype acc too? Interesting...

----------


## Wristblade56

AWESOMEZ!!! love the background btw.

----------


## RebelSeven

Hey, just trying to help out, you have several spelling/grammatical errors on the home page, I hope you don't think me rude for posting some corrections here when I wasn't ever asked to but I just want your site to be the best it can be!  :tongue2: 

Welcome! You are now at the official home of LPTC, the Lucidity Power Trials Club! What is the LPTC? This is a lucid dreaming club where people can test their skills, have fun, and be friends! Here at the LPTC I, the owner, ineverwakeup97, wish that all of you feel at home like you do at Dream Views or Mortal Mist. Every two weeks a primary and secondary task is posted. The primary task is the main task and is usually more challenging than the secondary. The secondary is less important, but still a fun and challenging task to do. Once a month, every month, I post a single task of the month (TOTM). The primary task may be called the PT, and the secondary may be called the ST. Please look at the site's rules for point values, and of course, rules. Please enjoy your stay at the Lucidity Power Trials Club!!!!!!!!!! 

I think the intro would be better with more refined information also, Ill put a revised version here if you care to look at it, again I don't mean to be a smart-ass....

Welcome! You are now at the official home of LPTC, the Lucidity Power Trials Club! What is the LPTC? This is a lucid dreaming club where people can test their skills, have fun, and be friends!  Every two weeks a primary and secondary task is posted. The primary task is the main task and is usually more challenging than the secondary. The secondary is less important, but still a fun and challenging task to do. In addition, Every month a single task of the month will be posted for those who need more goals to strive for. Please look at the site's rules for point values, and of course, rules. Here at the LPTC I, the owner (ineverwakeup97) hope to make all our members feel at home as they test and expand the boundaries of their imagination and lucid powers! Please enjoy your stay at the Lucidity Power Trials Club!!!!!!!!!! 

if you are interested in bringing in people from outside DV or MM I suggest posting some information available to the public about the scope of the tasks, and a reason why doing these tasks is a good thing. 

Good luck with the site!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I'm glad to see people help. The additional info in the home page isn't very necesary, because all theninfo is in the Rules part of the site. But thanks for the suggestions and heads up.

----------


## dakotahnok

*It's impossible to sign up. It keeps saying... Let's try that again. 

And that my email isn't valid.*

----------


## Raven Knight

> It's impossible to sign up. It keeps saying... Let's try that again. 
> 
> And that my email isn't valid.



Weird... I signed up...  ::huh::

----------


## Alpha502

(sorry I haven't been online for a while...)
I'm going to sign up for the LPTC website. As soon as I find the URL...

EDIT: oh wait, there's a link to it. *dur*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

lol...I was wondering who Alpha502 was on the site. Looks like I know now. I appreciate it. And Dakotahnok, make sure your email is entered correctly.

----------


## olgra009

When you post your succses on the other web site, am I supposed to start a new thread in there?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


lol...I was wondering who Alpha502 was on the site. Looks like I know now. I appreciate it. And Dakotahnok, make sure your email is entered correctly.



I tried like 5 times.  maybe it's my computer.*

----------


## Wristblade56

> I tried like 5 times.  maybe it's my computer.



Make a new e-mail address and try that.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Tomorrow the first official LPTC website task is posted!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

The Primary task has been posted on the website. Make sure to do your duties on the website too Raven.

----------


## Raven Knight

Secondary task is posted.   :smiley: 

LPTC Tasks

----------


## INeverWakeUp

PEOPLE! A bonus task is being posted now!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

People! Make sure you check the website everyday. For some gay reason, it won't let us get email notifications when there is a post.

----------


## Raven Knight

I'm not sure if anyone is still doing this or not... Hukif is the only one who posted this past two weeks, and he said he wasn't really trying for the task... but here is the secondary task for the next two weeks.  I am posting both here and on the LPTC home page.  :tongue2: 

*Secondary Task, 04/02 - 04/16*

*Hunt the Hunters*A group of poachers are hunting a rare endangered species for the profit of selling its plush fur (or some other product they get from the animal) to the highest bidder.  :Mad:  Stop this hunt and teach the hunters a lesson they'll not soon forget.  ::twisted:: 

*Rules*
-- The species of the hunters and prey are not restricted.  Anything from humans hunting a rare wild cat for it's fur to an alien race hunting down the last surviving humans on the planet.

-- Protect those being hunted... this is a highly endangered species, they can't afford to lose any of their remaining numbers.

-- As for the hunters, make sure they're all either a. dead, b. imprisoned, or c. ensured in some other manner (A change of heart?  Fear as a motivator?) that they won't be hunting these endangered animals again.

--For amusement and bonus points, show these hunters what fear really is... 25 bonus points if one or more of the hunters gets so scared he or she soils themselves. (Yuck!)  Heart attacks, blind panic  :Oh noes:  and catatonic states also count.  :mwahaha: 

*Location*
-- This depends on the species of your hunters and your endangered species.  It most likely takes place in the natural habitat of the endangered species.

-- Suggested endangered species (and a gratuitous photo of a beautiful cat...)  The endangered species you choose is up to you.  ::content::

----------


## WolfX9000

Sure 
I'll join how do i?

----------


## fiREiRon

I'm still working on getting consistent LDs, but once I do, I'll join.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

*Sigh* People. I've been thinking, and I've cone to realize that a LPTC website was a bad idea. I've decided that we're gonna stay here at DV. DV is where the LPTC club belongs!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Sure 
> I'll join how do i?



Send a PM to ineverwakeup97, I post the secondary task each two weeks, but he's the one who came with this whole idea.  ^_^

----------


## INeverWakeUp

PRIMARY TASK:
Save John F. Kennedy

OBJECTIVES:
(Option A)Save JFK by taking the bullet for him. 
(Option B)Get JFK to safety before he is shot. 
(Option C)Kill JFK's assassin before he fires. 

RULES:
Don't die. 
JFK MUST NOT be shot. 

TERRAIN:
Main street in Texas at a Presidential Parade. 

It's good to have the original LPTC back in action! Let's have some task completions!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Excellent task Raven! I'm glad to have the LPTC normal again here at DV! I think I'll do your task. And do the bonus...I've been itching to show off my werewolf powers again. It's been a LONG time.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I didn't finish my comment...lol. When they see my werewolf form, I can probably make them all shit themselves. Then I'll probably slice them up with my claws.

----------


## dakotahnok

*Woo! Now I can come back.*

----------


## Hukif

Did this thread just die? My my, will do something now I got fully recharged now.

----------


## Wristblade56

hm... i gotta start having lds very often and develop my memory of goals in them, then i'll be able to finally start doing the tasks. also it's more convienient with the club back on the site now, so thanks  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes! We will not let the LPTC die!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hi LPTC members. I just wanna say that thus club is going to live on. A website was a bad idea. I didn't realize how retarded a website would be. So, we're back up and running at home again. Also, I'm sorry that I missed my deadline for TOTM again... 

THE TASK:
The Earth's core has stopped spinning. This means that Earth's magnetic field is gone. It also means that Earth is now unprotected from solar flares. A solar flare could hit at anytime. You must save the Earth!

OBJECTIVES:
(Option A) Go to Earth's core and make it spin again before a flare hits. 
(Option B) Make an artificial magnetic field to protect Earth before it's hit. 
(Option C) Move ALL of the Earth's population to another suitable planet. To move them all, use the technique Instant Transmission. To do Instant Transmission, put your middle and index finger together, and press them against your forehead. Then, think of where you want to go, and you'll be teleported. To take people with, feel their energy as you do the technique, and they'll be teleported too. 

RULES:
Don't die. 
Don't let any solar flares reach Earth(Excluding Option C) 
Don't let anyone die.

TERRAIN:
Earth. 

I expect people to get going again!!!!!

----------


## Wristblade56

> RULES:
> Don't die.



lol am i the only one who noticed that this rule is one of the only dream task rules that is nearly impossible to break, yet it's in almost every task?

----------


## Hukif

Eh, it isn't that easy not to die, I struggled for like 5 or 6 days in the past two weeks to not die... again. Dying sucks for me, remember I quit the LTPC before because of a dream death?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, you shouldn't stress it too much. I've been killed unexpectedly multiple times. I had to do a whole saga of epic battles to save a team of soldiers I had. I got killed, they got captured, and I went through a whole series of LDs trying to get them back.

----------


## Hukif

Ah, if I die will lose all of the stuff I had before in-dream, so have to train back up and all. Rule I made myself.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Ah, if I die will lose all of the stuff I had before in-dream, so have to train back up and all. Rule I made myself.



???

i don't understand how you can "die" in a dream. does it just mean suffering normally fatal damage? or waking up? when i suffer something like that in a dream i always either wake up or just get back onto my feet and walk away/keep fighting, ect.

----------


## Hukif

Just like you do in waking... you get fatally injured and then die, most wake up when that happens, some just respawn, some others see their "soul" going out of the dead body, I of course made a rule so that if I die, everything worked on that dream body will be gone, that way it counts like a "real" death, yup.

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... well i guess i should count myself lucky that that rarely happens to me. i only remember dying ONCE in a dream, and that was a non lucid when i was like 4 years old. a criminal put a gun to my head, i heard a gunshot, everything went black, and i woke up. no pain. now i'm basically immortal in my lucids.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

So...has anyone tried the tasks yet?

----------


## Wristblade56

> So...has anyone tried the tasks yet?



i tried that old doom task and failed, but the deadline has already passed for it. i haven't tried any of the others. to be honest, some of these tasks are immense. far more powerful than anything i've ever done. i've given up on flying, can't really find NiGHTS and on my own the closest i got was a super-jump. BUT i know how to teleport now. i jump into a body of water, then swim to the surface. once i reach the surface, i'm where i wanted to go. i'm still trying to find forms of combat other than airsoft guns. (which are actually deadly in my dreams, as long as i don't think about the fact that they only hurt like crap in WL.)

----------


## Hukif

Oh dang... forgot again. Will try soon, they all seem rather easy, so shouldn't take long.

----------


## Hukif

Me does task: 





> Back to sleep.
> 
> Little me was sitting on some wooden house in the middle of who-knows-where and trying to figure out where to go from there, get up and decide to RC instead and thus become lucid.
> 
> Once lucid, recognize the place to be the same as before, go out and try to fly to the sloths again, but can’t really find them, then see they are being taken into cages to a car… yeah no, teleport to where they are and ask what the heck they are doing “We are going to make beautiful dresses with this” they say while pointing at the sloths “Again, no!” they seem confused, so I teleport out of the place and go to a house in the bottom of the canyon, leave my body and start controlling the sloths puppet style.
> 
> First, make them break free and use their claws to break the guns, the people freak out and try to grab some shock-thing and shock the sloths, so of course I teleport all of them away to the bottom of the canyon and start controlling the body of the last one standing in the battlefield, dive the claws on the stomach of the first one, another man all freaking out tries to stab me, so roll over my own body and cut through his body and there is lots of blood, the other two are now trying to run, so run towards one and lick him, lick him as much as I can, he is screaming all over the place and trying to get me away, good thing sloths have a very deadly poison on their mouth, the man soon starts feeling the problem, go over to the last one and claw him to death, then return happily.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay! New tasks today! Sorry we missed it yesterday! Raven, don't forget scores and secondary!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry I missed deadline! But let's have some people get this done!

THE TASK:
Go back to 1860. Go down South and save an entire plantation full of African-American slaves. Get them to Canada. 

OBJECTIVES:
Go back to 1860
Pick any state down South
Go to a plantation
Gather the slaves at night time
Escape with ALL the slaves
Get them to Canada

RULES: 
Don't die(the usual)
NONE of the slaves can die(I'm sure your lucidity can supply them food, water, clothes, healing, and shelters)
You MUST get them to Canada
You have to go on FOOT(this will make it more challenging and interesting)

TERRAIN:
United States
Canada 

BONUS:
Make the Overseer and the Slave Owner suffer for a 50 point bonus!

Good luck! I expect some completions!

----------


## Wristblade56

> Sorry I missed deadline! But let's have some people get this done!
> 
> THE TASK:
> Go back to 1860. Go down South and save an entire plantation full of African-American slaves. Get them to Canada. 
> 
> OBJECTIVES:
> Go back to 1860
> Pick any state down South
> Go to a plantation
> ...



 ::holyshit::  ON FOOT!? from the southern U.S. all the way to canada on foot is impossible in a single dream. way too far. how do you expect anybody other than someone who has like 30 years of experience to do that?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I never said superspeed was forbidden. Also, I'll allow this task to be picked up in multiple dreams.

----------


## Hukif

Can't you run faster than a car? And like, carry all of the slaves to make them go faster? Just saying <.<

----------


## Wristblade56

> Can't you run faster than a car? And like, carry all of the slaves to make them go faster? Just saying <.<



well, i hadn't thought of that... superspeed is usually pretty easy. although i don't think i've ever done superstrength. first time for everything, right?

----------


## Hukif

Yup, or you could simple grow country sized and then take a few steps to Canada.

----------


## Raven Knight

Oops... I thought this was next week...  Been really busy, got two jobs now, but at least one of them is a web design job so it's closer to being in my field!  :tongue2: 

Last task, it looks like the only person to complete a task was Hukif, who completed the secondary (+50) along with the bonus (+25) for 75 points.  Cool dream, Hukif.  :Cheeky:   The latest scores are now:

Alter: 700
Hukif: 675
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 350
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0

----------


## Raven Knight

Ok, I'm sorry for being late on this, I really had thought the new tasks were to be posted next week...  ::doh:: 

Ok, for the secondary task:

*Task*
Assassin's Creed:  You are an Assassin, though not necessarily like the ones in Assassin's Creed, that's just the task title.  There are particular individuals mixing with the general population who are getting their sustenance from the suffering of others.  Your task is to root out these individuals and eliminate them without alerting the general population.

*Rules*
1.  Keep this covert.  The people here are stupid, if they realize these enemies have been living among them, they'll just freak out and panic, so it's best that they don't know anything.  If they see notice the killings at all, let them think it is isolated murders or even the work of a serial killer or whatever else you can think of.

2.  Kill all of the enemies by any means you choose.  Track them all down through whatever method you choose.  Telepathy?  Interrogation techniques?

3.  Keep collateral damage to a minimum.

4.  Stay alive... Actually dying in a dream is no fun, I usually wake the last instant before dying.  I've thought about it for a bit, I only actually died in a dream once when I was just starting at lucid dreaming.  Got shot, very clearly felt the cold spread throughout my body as I died.   ::shock:: 

*Setting*
Just some random large city, any city you choose or a fictional city of your dreams

----------


## Raven Knight

Sorry about the task this time... I'll come up with something better for next time.   :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Yup, or you could simple grow country sized and then take a few steps to Canada.



Or try folding space... do it right, the Canadian border can be only a few feet away.  :Cheeky:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Any task is a good task. Thanks for posting, I appreciate it Raven! It's alright. I miss TOTM deadline every month. By the way...anyone tried April TOTM?

----------


## Wristblade56

awesome task raven, and it fits the game i've been playing too! I love Assassin's Creed, even though it doesn't make sense that he doesn't get exposed on sight due to having a gazillion weapons strapped to his body.

----------


## Hukif

I can't even remember what was the april ToTM <.<

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Look one or two pages back Hukif.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I can't even remember what was the april ToTM <.<



Just in case sloth gets the better of you...  :tongue2: 
TotM for April LPTC

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dakotahnok, Wristblade56, why aren't you two ever on Skype?

----------


## Wristblade56

> Dakotahnok, Wristblade56, why aren't you two ever on Skype?



oops. forgot all about skype. sry, i'll try and be more active.

----------


## Hukif

Pfft Skype, there are tons of better things to use than that.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

So, let's make this thread more active.

----------


## Hukif

Can't if we don't beat the tasks, I always have trouble remembering the ones that are history oriented lol

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:
Compete in the Tenkaichi Budokai(World Martial Arts Tournament)

OBJECTIVES:
Get through the Qualifying Round(Dream One)
Get through the Second Round(Dream Two)
Get through the Third Round(Dream Three)
Get through the Semi-Finals(Dream Four)
Win the Champion Title(Dream Five)

RULES: 
If you want, you can do more than one round in a single dream
Don't lose, or you restart the WHOLE tournament
You win/lose by ring out, KO, or being down 10 seconds
No weapons, hands and feet only
Feel free to use ki moves(like Kamehameha)
You lose if you kill the opponent 
You may fly, but stay off the ground, don't touch walls, and don't pass them either

TERRAIN:
Martial Arts Tournament Stage

Have fun!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

TASK:
Make an alternate ending to any movie. 

OBJECTIVES:
Pick a movie
Make a different ending to it 

RULES: 
It has to be a different ending

TERRAIN:
A movie of your choice

Let's have some people get this done!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Remember to post scores and the secondary Raven!

----------


## Raven Knight

Well, again there seems to have been no activity during the past couple weeks, so the scores remain at:

Alter: 700
Hukif: 675
Dakotahnok: 450
Raven Knight: 350
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0

I'm going to have to get more consistent dreaming so I can post and count some activity here... I wish I wasn't so busy!  ::chuckle::

----------


## Raven Knight

*Secondary Task, 04/30/11 - 05/14/11*

*Task:*  There has been a dragon terrorizing the people of various villages and cities that surround the mountain where the dragon lives.  While most people blame the dragon and believe the dragon is responsible for the destruction, you have discovered that the dragon is being mentally controlled by an evil being called a mind flayer.  Your goal is to find out who the mind flayer is working for, stop the mind flayer, teach whoever the mind flayer is working for a lesson, and free the dragon.

*Rules:*
1. Stop the mindflayer's control of the dragon.
2. Identify those the mindflayer is working for and put a stop to their scheme.
3. Free the dragon, don't kill it... the dragon must survive.

*Setting:*
A fantasy world, near and around a mountain suitable to house a dragon.

Ok, now how about someone make an attempt at one of the tasks this time?  Even unsuccessful attempts can make for a good read!  :Cheeky:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Excellent task Raven! I assume since your a DB fan, you must like my TOTM?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Excellent task Raven! I assume since your a DB fan, you must like my TOTM?



Yeah.  It looks cool.  I'll give it a shot if I can get my lucids a bit more consistent!  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I plan to do it after I do two TOTYs this month. I'll try to get that done this month, but if I don't, I'm not really in the LPTC for points. I'll just do it for fun.

----------


## Wristblade56

Martial Arts tournament? no weapons? not even a minigun?  ::damnit::  although i might do the primary. i'll find a movie with a sucky ending and make it better  :smiley:  IF I HAVE A LUCID. i'm starting to lose my motivation.

----------


## Hukif

Losing motivation and being negative towards LDing, both are bad for it, maybe try to let it down for a week so you can get motivation up? That works for a lot of people.

----------


## DreamWizard

I am joining this club for motivation for more LDs. Cant wait to free a dragon.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I am joining this club for motivation for more LDs. Cant wait to free a dragon.



Welcome, DreamWizard, good luck with the tasks!  ::content::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well Wristblade, I'm following the real rules of a Tenkaichi Budokai. I though I'd be fun to do one. But I said you can use ki attacks. Like shooting energy from your hands. Also, welcome DreamWizard.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Well Wristblade, I'm following the real rules of a Tenkaichi Budokai. I though I'd be fun to do one. But I said you can use ki attacks. Like shooting energy from your hands. Also, welcome DreamWizard.



So... where would forming my energy into a sword fall on that?  Example, Lina Inverse from the anime Slayers forms her energy into a dark energy blade to cut down her enemies.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

There ya go Wristblade! Use the ki energy to make an artificial sword! Good thinking Raven!

----------


## Wristblade56

:woohoo:  good idea! although what is "ki" anyway?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ki(in Japan, "Chi" in China) is your inner energy. It's real and people can use it. But it's almost impossible to make visible. Now in LDs...it's very possible. Ki is used in Dragon Ball(Kamehameha, Spirit Bomb, etc.)

----------


## Wristblade56

use it? like in what way?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey LPTC members! I'm making yet another addition to the LPTC! Bonus Tasks! 

BONUS?!

The bonus task is of course, worth some Bonus Points! 

HOW MANY?!

Whatever the hell I feel like! That's right! The bonus will be whatever point value I choose! It wouldn't be a bonus any other way!!!!!

HOW LONG DO I HAVE TO DO IT?!

You can do it whenever the hell you please! But doing it successfully more than once won't earn you another bonus...It's a one time only thing just like TOTM, PT, and ST are. 

WHEN WILL THEY BE POSTED?!

Whenever the hell I feel like it! You never can be sure when I'll post a Bonus Task! You'd better check back here often if you wanna do them! 

Have fun with the Bonuses!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

Kiss three movie stars on the lips!

OBJECTIVES:

Find 3 movie stars of your choice.
Kiss them all.

RULES:

It must be on the lips.
It must be 3 or more...NO LESS!!!!!

TERRAIN: 

Anywhere I guess.

POINT VALUE:
300!!!!!

Enjoy the FIRST LPTC Bonus Task!!!!!

----------


## Soulnote

I guess i'll join, for real this time, my net's fixed  :smiley: 

So, how do I submit a success, do I post it here? PM you?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Post it here. Good to have you back.

----------


## Soulnote

Welcome back? I never really started

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well we kept you in the scores all this time...

----------


## Soulnote

...I'm sorry

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Ki(in Japan, "Chi" in China) is your inner energy. It's real and people can use it. But it's almost impossible to make visible. Now in LDs...it's very possible. Ki is used in Dragon Ball(Kamehameha, Spirit Bomb, etc.)



It's real? Oh come on you can't actually believe that.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Cup you hands, pretend energy is flowing out to make a ball. Feel anything yet?

----------


## dakotahnok

*No.*

----------


## quorthonafull

*Wow, this threadis awesome! I think I'll join, but not yet because I need more time to get back my recall and control. See ya in a couple of weeks!*

----------


## Soulnote

By the way, will you post the next task as soon as this one expires on the 14th?

----------


## Raven Knight

I completed the bonus task!  I didn't really plan it, the opportunity just came up in a lucid dream.  ::content:: 





> THE TASK:
> 
> Kiss three movie stars on the lips!
> 
> OBJECTIVES:
> 
> Find 3 movie stars of your choice.
> Kiss them all.
> 
> ...



*Dream of the Stars*
I am in a forest, I am looking around to see where I am going.  I have no memory of how I got to be there, I also have no idea how to get back.  I think this is really strange, so I do a RC and I find out that I'm dreaming.  Well, I'm at least somewhat lucid  I am trying to think of what tasks I have to do, what are my goals?  The only thing that comes into mind is the goal to kiss at least three movie stars well, that's something I guess.  I look around the forest, and it seems to be a perfect area to find Viggo Mortensen playing Aragorn from Lord of the Rings.  I search for Aragorn, and I soon find him.

He is looking around, has his sword ready, he seems to be stalking something.  It turns out he's stalking a couple of orcs.  He kills an orc in front of him, and I nail one trying to sneak up behind him.  Aragorn thanks me for my help, but I don't take that as sufficient thanks.  I put my arms around Aragorn and kiss him right on the lips, at first he is quite shocked, but he ends up responding.  I hear someone speaking in surprise, asking Aragorn who his new friend is.  I look and see a couple other people, one of them is Legolas.  Orlando Bloom!

He's my second one I leave Aragorn and go throw my arms around a surprised Legolas and kiss him right on the lips.  He is too surprised to reciprocate, he pushes me away and asks if I am completely mad.  I say yes, I am.  I need one more but who?  Jack Sparrow would be good Johnny Depp.  My subconscious responds again, Captain Jack Sparrow comes running through the trees.  He says there are some really ugly guys chasing after him it turns out they are orcs.  We quickly dispatch the orcs.  Jack is really confused as to what is going on.  That doesn't seem to matter to him when I kiss him on the lips, though.  After I am done with the kiss, he pulls me in for another kiss.  He says the only thing to make this better would be some rum.

----------


## Raven Knight

So unless someone has a reason why that bonus task doesn't count, the scores:

Alter: 700
Hukif: 675
Raven Knight: 650 (350 + 300 for bonus task, getting ready to pass Hukif...  :mwahaha: )
Dakotahnok: 450
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes, we'll post them SoulNote. Great job Raven! I lol'ed at the end.

----------


## Soulnote

Wow Raven, you seemed eager to do that didn't you?  :tongue2: 

I'm not doing it until I actually get a kiss in real life, i'm really shy, liked the same girl for 5 years...still haven't said anything.  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Wow Raven, you seemed eager to do that didn't you?



Maybe a bit... well, I broke up with my boyfriend about five years ago when he cheated and then lied about it, I haven't had a boyfriend in waking life since, gotta get some attention somewhere...  ::chuckle::

----------


## Soulnote

Better to have loved and lost then to have never loved at all, we're pretty much opposites in needing attention, I've went 8 months without anyone even talking to me, finally, someone wanted to borrow a pen...I feel pathetic and not wanted...used to it anyway, you could get a boyfriend, you seem nice enough

(I got post sniped by 2 people, can't wait for the task, I need something to do)

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Don't sweat it. I have a chick I like. But she's taken right now. I had my first kiss ate age 5...it didn't appeal at the time, but it was a real kiss. Don't stress it. I had a girlfriend for two days. We never even met face to face. I thought we came on too fast, so I told her we should wait. She was also 3 years younger than me. And, I don't even know if I have a chance in hell with the chick I'm after now. My point to conclude, is that we all get infatuated a lot in life, and it sucks when things don't fo your way. But, we have to live with that. We'll all find true love one day.

----------


## Soulnote

No, I'm more sad about the fact that I can't name a single person in real life who doesn't hate me, besides my parents, but they don't talk to me either, so they don't particularity like me. Like I said, on average, maybe 1 person talks to me every few months when they want something, the longest that no-ones talked to me was 13 months. I try to say it like it's a good thing to hide the fact that i'm hurting...

----------


## Wristblade56

> No, I'm more sad about the fact that I can't name a single person in real life who doesn't hate me, besides my parents, but they don't talk to me either, so they don't particularity like me. Like I said, on average, maybe 1 person talks to me every few months when they want something, the longest that no-ones talked to me was 13 months. I try to say it like it's a good thing to hide the fact that i'm hurting...



THIRTEEN MONTHS??? and no one said a word to you, not even "hey" or "what's up"??? i couldn't suvive like that. not even for a week.

----------


## Soulnote

> THIRTEEN MONTHS??? and no one said a word to you, not even "hey" or "what's up"??? i couldn't suvive like that. not even for a week.



Yep

What day is it for the person who made this thread, it's the 14th here

----------


## INeverWakeUp

C'mon! Let's have sone people get this done!

THE TASK:

Participate in any battle and have the losing team of that battle win. For example, have the Union win the battle at Fort Wagner. 

OBJECTIVES:

Pick ANY battle
Have the original losing team win

RULES:

You MAY NOT help the actual winner
Don't die
Don't let the actual losers lose

TERRAIN: 

Wherever the hell the battle was. 

CLOSING COMMENTS:

I'd like to see more people do the task. We've been down since the website fail. We can recover. I know you all enjoy doing the tasks.

----------


## Soulnote

Did the battle need to actually happen in real life? Could it be like, a battle in a game or movie or something?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

ANY battle. So yes.

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I'm joining in, I'll try this and let you know.*

----------


## Hukif

Ok sorry, I have been trying something and couldn't do tasks, maybe I can't yet but will try lol

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Kay Hukif. Also, Raven, don't forget scores and secondary.

----------


## Wristblade56

my main problem is the fact that i'm very easily distracted. i remember a goal, and start to try to do it, and then something pops up, the dream scene changes, something like that. my OTHER main problem is i think my brain is so dang logical i can't use many powers. if i do get where i can use powers easily then the dream becomes kind of unstable or it becomes videogame-like. i really hate it when my dream turns into a videogame because the reason i started lucid dreaming is so i could live my videogames. i can play a videogame anytime i want, so it's annoying when that takes over my lucids.

----------


## Raven Knight

> No, I'm more sad about the fact that I can't name a single person in real life who doesn't hate me, besides my parents, but they don't talk to me either, so they don't particularity like me. Like I said, on average, maybe 1 person talks to me every few months when they want something, the longest that no-ones talked to me was 13 months. I try to say it like it's a good thing to hide the fact that i'm hurting...



o.O   ::hug::   :Clairity's Hug:   ::hug::   o.O

Send a PM... I'll talk to you...   :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Alter: 700
Hukif: 675
Raven Knight: 650
Dakotahnok: 450
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

----------


## Soulnote

Can I have an idea?

----------


## Raven Knight

Sorry about being late again... two jobs, school, making games... lots to do!  :tongue2: 

*Task:*
There is an island that has been, to date, completely isolated from any human interference.  Right now, however, you find out that some greedy corporation has discovered this island and is planning on plundering its resources for their own benefit.  Keep the island from being discovered, take steps to protect it into the future.

*Rules:*
*  Keep the corporate expedition from discovering the island.  The expedition includes both scientific as well as military units there in case they encounter opposition.

*  Take steps to make sure no one discovers the island in the future or make sure there are defenses in place to protect the island in the future.

*  The island must remain pristine and untouched.

*Setting:*
A pristine island, uninhabited by any humans, it is in its natural state.

----------


## Soulnote

I'm gonna try do both, oh, and do I have to stop them, or can I prevent them from coming in the first place? If so, I'll attempt to make it Sky Island, Hidden by clouds  ::D:

----------


## Wristblade56

Man, that sounds like the best task yet! i was wanting an evil lair, looks like i'll have one after i stop the corporation.

----------


## Raven Knight

> I'm gonna try do both, oh, and do I have to stop them, or can I prevent them from coming in the first place? If so, I'll attempt to make it Sky Island, Hidden by clouds



Sure, hiding the island before they find it works.  =)

----------


## Hukif

Wristblade, most of my dreams are logic, as are most of my powers, why don't you try to find some common ground between powers and logic? I did by just knowing magic can be used in dreams, everything else came from training.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yea. I agree with Hukif. You can't consider anything by logic in dreams. It's too unlogic to fly, means you aren't going to fly. You have to say flying is the most logic thing I can do.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I've decided to not only make the Tenkaichi Budokai task a TOTM, but a bonus task too! That's right! Now you have all the time in the world to do it, and still get points. But, get it done this month, and you'll get bonus points, and the TOTM points! 

Task Completetion:
500 Points! 

That's right! Do it by the month's end and get a whopping 600 points! After May, it's still a whopping 500 points!

GET'R'DONE!

----------


## Soulnote

A Tenkaichi Budokai...what?

----------


## Soulnote

19.05.2011Fog At Last Second (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was kind of long, but I hit my head and then fell asleep  again after it before I could really try recall it...I only remember the start and end

At the start, I was suspecting this was a dream, then a DC said, "this is weird, almost like a dream"......obviously, I became lucid. I said thanks and stabilized the dream by using my senses.

Seriously blurry part

Last thing I remember, there was some sort of race and I crossed the finish line and won, though I am pretty sure I wasn't participating. He said he would give me the prize, then I said i can't wait to get a clouder. This is the lucidity powers trials club goal, my way. He gave me a tiny device, it was yellow and see-through...Suddenly my dream started blurring, I could only see black, I managed to stabilize the dream, temporarily...When I could see again, there was nobody anywhere, nor were there any buldings, here's my uninhabited island. I pressed the top of the weird device and suddenly fog came in from nowhere and I couldn't see more than a meter away...The dream suddenly ended around here

This was the first time I regained a dream before it ended, they usually end so suddenly


Sorry for the fuzzyness in the middle

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nice. Also, Tenkaichi Budokai is a World Martial Arts Tournament. Go back a page or two to read the task.

----------


## Hukif

I think it is out of the proper time, but did the task of making the losing team win.

In the original fight, Kumagawa loses to Medaka, in this one, I forcefully help Kumagawa to defeat Medaka.





> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on the room walking as fast as I can, trying to remember my goals… but wait, must do a RC before anything, become lucid and sit down “Ok calm down, remember your goals…” finally, remember the one real goal, I must fight Kumagawa and Medaka, teleport to Hakoniwa Academy and move time to when Medaka is about to punch Kumagawa on the tower clock.
> 
> Here it starts, I get in the middle without them noticing and make the impact lower, Kumagawa falls and does the same as in the manga, but this time he has more energy, enough to fight me. When he shots the giant screw “Book Maker” I put my right hand on the way and it passes through me, right through the bicep/humerus, as the thing passes through me I transform into a Hakoniwa uniform and make myself look younger, my hair is about to change to grey, but it stays black, just as Kumagawa “I have a request for the suggestion box” I say, Medaka looks at me “I’m sorry, but it will have to wait until my fight with Kumagawa is done” she says to me, then looks at him again “Kumagawa, I’m waiting for your…” “No, can’t wait senpai, I’m going to be playing games, so I request being allowed to play on the side of Kumagawa” she looks at me weird again “He can’t win, so it is only natural that someone will offer their help” she is unsure about it, but agrees right after I let her taste the feelings of Kumagawa, she goes with her normal speech and then attacks me, I jump back to where Kumagawa is “No worries, I will defeat her for you” “I already tried, with book maker you are no match for her” “Ha! You underestimate yourself too much senpai!” I say and then make a small tower of screws to block the attack of Medaka “Your powers can be used more effectively” and then throw the screws towards Medaka, she uses the abnormality of Takachiho to dodge them all and then says this will be fun, but of course.
> 
> Kumagawa is pretty impressed at how I’m using his powers and is about to ask something “Yes, you can use them in this way, Medaka can’t defeat you if you are a real fighter” I say before jumping at her again, she uses Kurokami phantom so use the tower again to propel me out of the way and not get damaged, she turns quickly and jumps at me, then uses the power of Munakata and throws at me stuff, block them using the screws, she then throws more and uses the power of Yukuhashi to read my thoughts “Humph” throw a screw web using my Hakoniwa uniform and then increase thoughts, she can’t think clearly and gets overwhelmed by it, then throw another tower down her way, she uses “Heightened Words” again to move the course of the screws slightly and avoid the attack, then use the web to entangle her and throw some more screws her way, she jumps out of the way and gets bitten and attacked by me, then let some more fall down her. She takes them all out and uses the ability of Koga to heal instantly and takes the screws out (The wounds from the screws don’t do anything other than psychological damage) as I’m doing that, Kumagawa appears with another “book maker” in front of my face, I take two and block his attack along with the kick of Medaka, then use these two as swords to counter-attack “Come on Kumagawa-kun, I’m on your side!” “How can you hurt Medaka-chan when you know how I feel!” he says “Oh please, don’t assume your darkness will override mine?” Medaka takes a sword out and tries to defeat me “Use the end, only power that will allow you to match me woman…” she refuses to and takes a bazooka out, make another tower and then use the screws to go through the roof of the classroom to avoid damage, move below Medaka and make my way out again, she is no longer there and tries to use “Heightened Words” once more, this time on me. To avoid the damage make another “book maker” and pierce my own leg “The signals are too weak this way!” they all seem impressed at this, not even Kumagawa is that crazy apparently.
> 
> “What’s the matter senpai?” “You… you just made a hole in your leg?” “Of course” Kumagawa is behind me trying to screw me over, literally. Block with the “book maker” sword and then make a screw cross to block Medaka, Zenkichi finally says something “Why did you allow him to fight, he isn’t Kumagawa and the rules say he can’t fight you!” “I’m sorry Zen-kun, but book maker makes me be Kumagawa in some way, the rule isn’t specific enough!” don’t remember who agrees, but Medaka jumps at me again, finally she is using “the end” and throws screws at me, I just let them pass through and try to pierce her with book maker, she uses more hidden weapons to avoid and I’m left “flying” using the net from before “What is the drive for your powers senpai, hate?” he understands immediately the problem and tries to cancel book maker “Too late!” quickly infect that whole Medaka universe with hate and use it for creation, along with the atoms of hate, come a few hundred book maker swords, I use them to restrict the movement of Medaka and Kumagawa, then get down and use the screws to make a sword out of the asphalt, Medaka gets free and attacks me again, this time using illusions, so I just squish my leg hole to make pain take the illusions away and then cut her hand, everyone tries to attack me, so use hate again to create several thousands of book maker and restrict their movement, even Kumagawa will see how I defeat Medaka! Except I don’t kill her, give her the hand back and tell her to use the powers of Koga to heal it before its late, she seems confused “Admit defeat, the new enemy won’t be as compassionate as me, Ajimi’ni is one weird being after all” Kumagawa seems surprised and tries to stop me, but can’t. Explain all of the Ajimi’ni stuff to Medaka and get her to accept defeat without Kumagawa accepting being the new student council president, everything goes smoothly.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Excellent Hukif! Raven! Please update the scores! Thank you!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

Meet up with as many anime/manga characters as possible(EX: Son Goku, Ranma Saotome, Sousuke Sagara, Vegeta, Ichigo,  etc. 

OBJECTIVES:

Meet as many manga/anime characters as you can!
Have a conversation

RULES:

They have to be from existing animes/mangas
Yes, you have to count them

TERRAIN:

Anywhere

POINTS:

50 points for each character

GO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Soulnote

Anime character meet, sweetness  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Awww, you put that task after I meet with over 30 manga characters, no fair! Time to go to Medaka universe again, yay!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'll probably do this myself. But I'm in a dryspell now. Which blows. That's why I'm held back on the Tenkaichi Budokai task. But I'll probably meet Son Goku(Dragon Ball/Z/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Vegeta(DBZ/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Ranma Saotome(Girl Form ( :smiley: , Sousuke Sagara(Full Metal Panic!), Kaname Chidori(FMP!), Son Gohan(DBZ/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Bulma(DB/Z/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Son Goten(DB/Z/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Piccolo(DB/Z/GT/Kai/Z Kai), Kurz Weber(FMP!), Melissa Mao(FMP!), Teletha Testarossa(FMP!), Karou Ozaru(No Bra), Shampoo(Ranma 1/2), Kasumi Tendo(Ranma 1/2), and Ukyo(Ranma 1/2).

----------


## INeverWakeUp

In case you didn't notice...I love manga and anime.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And if Ranma has his shitty Season 4 and beyond voice(which is retarded compared to his original dub voice), I'll bitch-slap some sense into him.

----------


## Hukif

lol well that makes two of us, I'm more into manga though. I'm trying to think of good opponets... but can only thinkg of Teresa of the Faint Smile, Lucy from Elfen Lied and Kumagawa Misogi.

----------


## Wristblade56

i can't do that bonus task, i don't watch ANY anime. at all.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Excellent Hukif! Raven! Please update the scores! Thank you!



Ok... which task was that and for how many points?  I need to keep better track of what is current, but I am really busy with two jobs, school, and dreams.  :tongue2: 





> THE TASK:
> 
> Meet up with as many anime/manga characters as possible(EX: Son Goku, Ranma Saotome, Sousuke Sagara, Vegeta, Ichigo,  etc. 
> 
> OBJECTIVES:
> 
> Meet as many manga/anime characters as you can!
> Have a conversation



Vegeta lives in my inner world.  Does he count?  :tongue2: 

Another question:  If I go through time, meet Vegeta from DBZ and Vegeta from DBGT... does that count as one or two characters?  Does Vegeta, SSJ Vegeta, SSJ4 Vegeta, etc. are these all counting as one?  Or do different forms of the same person count separately?

----------


## Soulnote

I didn't make it, but I think it's still the same person

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Um, both task attempts for update are on this page. 

Also, meeting them in different times only counts as one. But, in order for Vegeta to count, you need to meet up with him. I think I'll combine two tasks. This one and the Tenkaichi Budokai task. We'll all(well, not everyone I named), then we'll all compete! Aha! I just got an idea!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

Hey LPTC! I just got a kickass idea from my last comment. You are to combine the manga character meet up task with the Tenkaichi Budokai task. 

OBJECTIVES:

Combine the two tasks
First, do the meet up task
Second, have all, or most of them compete in the Tenkaichi Budokai! 

RULES:

You still have to win. 
At least one character has to compete. 
It can still be done in multiple lucids, but not the meet up. That has to be one dream. 

TERRAIN:

Anywhere. 
Then the Tenkaichi Budokai. 

POINT VALUE:

I under stand how advanced it'll be to do all of this work, so...I've come to a decision that this Mega Bonus will be a breath-taking 1000 points! 

ALSO:

I'll give 500 point bonus to everyone who can get past 1000 points on their current score!

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ah, Raven. Looks 50 points for SoulNote, and 100 points for Hukif. Nice job you guys!

----------


## Soulnote

Like you said, that would be a tournament of anime characters right?

If so, this will be fun  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

Alter: 700
Hukif: 675 + 100 = 775  :bravo:
Raven Knight: 650
Dakotahnok: 450
Wristblade56: 100
ineverwakeup97: 100
Soulnote: 0 + 50 = 50 :bravo:
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

----------


## Soulnote

Can I assume that a primary task is 100, a secondary is 50, and a bonus is however many you award?

PS. Thanks for the clap  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Can I assume that a primary task is 100, a secondary is 50, and a bonus is however many you award?
> 
> PS. Thanks for the clap



Yes, a primary is 100 and a secondary is 50, though the primary is only 100 for the first week.  It's 50 during the second week.

----------


## Soulnote

Why?

----------


## Raven Knight

> Why?



Not sure.  INeverWakeUp set the scoring.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm not really sure myself. I guess it encourages people to do the task. But that's one reason why we have secondary and bonus task. You can redeem those 50 lost points. But most people here like to do these tasks for the pure enjoyment. I don't really ever do them myself. The reason for that, is I'm super busy with doing the Task Of The Year. I have 6/12 done right now. I'm aiming to do the 300 Spartans tasks next. But here's a slight twist...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Last night I met up with a few anime characters. I failed to meet as many as I wanted though. I actually met about eight, but most of them were real girls trying to impersonate Ranma Saotome. I kicked them all out. That left me with Sousuke Sagara(Full Metal Panic!), a red-haired Shampoo(Ranma 1/2), Kaname Chidori(FMP!), and Ranma girl form(R 1/2). I'll post it later.

----------


## Wristblade56

can they be videogame characters instead of anime characters? that way i can meet someone i know better, and also i'd be able to pronounce their name.  :tongue2:  plus i've been trying to hang out with my favorite videogame characters anyway.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

No. They can't be video game characters. I'm sorry. Besides, it's only a bonus task. If you plan to meet like 15 people(like I did), and half of them are real people, and not anime characters(like my success last night), there's a bigass loss of points. But I'll happily take the 200 I earned anyway. Also, thanks for the score update Raven!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Last night I met up with a few anime characters. I failed to meet as many as I wanted though. I actually met about eight, but most of them were real girls trying to impersonate Ranma Saotome. I kicked them all out. That left me with Sousuke Sagara(Full Metal Panic!), a red-haired Shampoo(Ranma 1/2), Kaname Chidori(FMP!), and Ranma girl form(R 1/2). I'll post it later.



Ok, that's 4 characters at 50 points each for 200 points! 


Hukif: 775
Alter: 700
Raven Knight: 650
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 100 + 200 = 300  :bravo:
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

Awesome, ineverwakeup!  And I forgot to update the rankings last time... Hukif just passed Alter to take over first place! :bravo:  Alter... are you still with us?  And now ineverwakeup has moved up one spot, passing Wristblade56.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

> No. They can't be video game characters. I'm sorry. Besides, it's only a bonus task. If you plan to meet like 15 people(like I did), and half of them are real people, and not anime characters(like my success last night), there's a bigass loss of points. But I'll happily take the 200 I earned anyway. Also, thanks for the score update Raven!



 ::shock::   You're psychic!  I hadn't even clicked 'post' on the latest score update!   ::shock::   Awesome!   ::chuckle:: 

Also, there are quite a few anime characters that are also video game characters.  The FFVII characters are in their own animated shows, the Legend of Zelda characters were in an animated series a while (a very long while) ago, Ranma 1/2 was made into a Nintendo game, several of the fighting games have anime characters in them...  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

lulz I didn't even post my dream and got my score! Thanks Raven! I think I'll post the dream to my DJ now and then copy it here when I'm done.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

And here's the task:





> Goals:
> LPTC Bonus Task
> 300 TOTY 
> 
> Note:
> As you can see, I've recently gone through a medium length dryspell with really shitty recall. Well, I finally broke it!!!!! This brings 3 dreams shy of 100 LDs! My goal is to have 100 by the time my school is out. That date is 6/3. 
> 
> New DJ name established. 
> 
> ...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh yea, don't mind the purple being "Awake." it's actually black. It's purple here because of the forum posting text color thing I have.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, if its the Budokai + Manga/anime characters, shouldn't we choose the strongest ones we know of then?

----------


## Soulnote

Well if you plan to use the anime/manga characters also for the tournament, then stronger would be better

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yea. But I already fucked up that combo. No mega bonus for me! Oh well. I'm still gonna join the Budokai. Maybe I'll see some Dragon Ball and Ranma 1/2 characters there. They're all pretty strong.

----------


## Hukif

Well well, I hope me modifying the rules A LOT is no problem, because otherwise it would be unfair for everyone but me and Lucy/Kumagawa, so yeah, weapons are allowed, hitting vitals is allowed, the ring is the whole country, yup.

Anyway, long read is long, spoiler/quote:


*Spoiler* for _Long_: 







> Back to sleep.
> 
> Im on the house looking at the window, do a RC and become lucid, which helps me realize the lack of houses in a radius of several miles/kilometers is not normal, just as abnormal as the huge snow-white mountains at the distance that are everywhere around us right after the Chinese-style wooden war wall, yeah, it isnt the normal kind of dream, I start thinking about stuff that is similar to this in waking and remember the Budokai again, ok then I can fight them.
> 
> So, as Im about to continue with the summoning, a character from Ranma ½ and a bunch others from dream manga/anime I have read/watched before appear, so Ranma tries the chestnut thing on me, which gets him kicked out of the way, behind is the one from the bunny dream-anime with thunder rods, he tries to stick one on me, so use clothes to block and then let the energy flow to the ground while kicking him out of the way, two more from Dark Alley [Dream manga] show up, one of them is slicing with his blue sword and the other making a water prison, blast them out of my way with a wind-bomb and then wonder if they are part of the tournament, I get on creation + scan and start altering the rules, we better not fight in a determined ring or else it will be unfair for nearly everyone but me and maybe Kumagawa/Lucy, so yeah. When they regain their sense Im waking up, so cant finish the fight against them.
> 
> Back to sleep.
> 
> On the same house as before, that now has taken the form of my own house so cant distinguish the difference until the RC and lucidity, anyway ask family where the manga characters went to, they point me to the garden, but now there isnt only a wall and mountains and long space between each other, now there are houses and the like, as if the place were still downloading or something, I find this funny.
> ...








There we go, only got to the second fight though, will finish either today or tomorrow.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

A mysterious monster has been lurking around Mrtyle Beach in North Carolina. The beast is said to be over eight feet in hieght, scaly, and green. It likes to feed on humans. But this doesn't keep the beach goers away! 

OBJECTIVES:

Go to Mrtyle Beach in N. Carolina. Find the beast and kill it. 

RULES:

AT LEAST two people at the beach must live. You can kill the beast in any style necessary. You must not die either. But it MUST die. 

TERRAIN:

Mrtyle Beach, N. Carolina 

BONUS:

If NO ONE dies, there'll be a 100 point bonus!

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Hm, I think I might join in on this one, it'll have to come after finding my dream guide though  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Raven, please post secondary and scores! Thanks!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh thank God! This week is my last week of school! My LD count will most likely double like it did over last summer vacation.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Secondary Task:*

You have discovered a meeting between the leaders of various Templar factions from various parts of the world, they are planning to consolidate their power to take total control, eliminating anyone who would try to oppose them.  Involved in this meeting, are some mafia leaders and corrupt high ranking politicians from various nations.  Your goal is to infiltrate this meeting however you see fit (sneak in, break down the front door if you feel like it) and put an end to their scheme.

*Goals:*
*  Kill or expose all of the corrupt politicians.  Be either stealthy or quick, when you are discovered, they will flee like the cowards they are.
*  Kill the Templar leaders.
*  Reveal the presence of the Templar order to the world that thinks they don't exist.
*  Do one of the following:
*  Kill the mafia leaders... or...
*  Get the mafia groups on your side by revealing to them that the Templars plan to double cross them once the plan is in motion
*  50 bonus points for each mafia leader you get to join you in opposing the Templars.  They will then use their resources to put a stop to it if the Templars try to regroup in their territory.
*Rules:*
*  No politicians escape without being exposed.
*  No Templar leaders escape.
*  The Templar order is revealed.
*Setting:*

Some hidden location of your choosing.

----------


## Raven Knight

Hukif: 775  (In the process of completing the Mega Bonus Task for 1000 pts, finished through 2nd fight)
Alter: 700
Raven Knight: 650
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Thanks Raven! And Hukif, I'm impressed. I can't do the mega bonus Budokai, but I can still do the regular Budokai bonus. But first, I have to do the 300 TOTY.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

My recall is fucked up for some reason. But it's the last week of school, so I think it'll easily come back at the start of summer, but I'm gonna be more active with it. I'll at least take notes down. If my LD rate doubles over summer break like it did last year, I'll get the TOTY done pretty fast. It'll be my main priority this summer, because I don't wanna blow it off and be done in December.

----------


## Hukif

Ok so finished task today, but no time to journal, will past tomorrow.

----------


## Wristblade56

Raven did you get my PM?

----------


## Hukif

Really short battles... so no spoiler:




> Back to sleep.
> 
> I’m on this big house in the middle of nowhere, wonder if I was kidnapped, no make no sense, do RC and become lucid. Once I’m lucid go around asking where Kumagawa is “Oh sir, you are late, he was about to win by default” “What, can’t I go to the bathroom for a few minutes without getting disqualified!?” “Oh, we didn’t know sir, excuse us” “Oh that’s a lie actually, no matter” he looks at me and then takes me to the room where Kumagawa is waiting with a very annoyed face, he throws a few giant screws at me instantly which I deflect using claws, then he tries to stab me on the stomach but dodge and kick him out of my way “I’m sorry Kumagawa, but already got what I want from you” think this confuses him, oh well.
> 
> He is about to stab me again with his creepy little face, so I take the blow on the head, it passes through but does nothing other than mental damage, which to me is more like a sting from a mosquito or something, get closer to him but he gets away from me, teleport behind him and hug him “So boy, will you surrender for me?” he tries to stab me again Not at all, I was just thinking of ways to thank you]” “Yes, yes of course, I will take as many screws as you throw at me” he then tries to stab me with “Book Maker”, and of course I dodge On the same place as before, do a RC and become lucid. Now only one more to go, since Nana is the one to fight, this should be a fast fight, literally… the moment I arrive she goes all rage at me for not being Lucy, then she calms down and ask if I’m human “No, a monster” don’t think she understands, so teleport behind her and slam her to the ground, don’t want it to be THAT easy, right?
> 
> She finally attacks, and before I can counter her vectors are already around me, she *warns* me about how I will die if I don’t stop, so teleport above her and use a slight gravity bomb, she moves out of the way using her vectors and then attacks from behind, so fast! Not to mention her powers are different from everyone else, so just teleport away to not get hurt, she tries searching for me, but can’t really do it, I ask her if Lucy is alive but she doesn’t wants to tell me, try teleporting something above her, and as expected she destroys it right away… well not like it was about to work anyway, make a clone of myself and attack her head on with it, she kills it while I grab her head to read her mind “So, Lucy can’t use her vectors, is it?” she tries to attack, so use a wind-bomb and blast her out of the way, teleport in front of her and kiss her to take some vector powers from her, but the info isn’t enough, she tries to get up so break down her ability to use vectors and then control her mouth to say she gives up, as soon as I’m done with that, teleport to where Lucy is and steal the important info, now I can use super-biological weapons!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nice job Hukif!

----------


## Raven Knight

> Raven did you get my PM?



Yeah.  It's a cool idea, I've also played around with the idea of having a video game that involves aspects that have to do with lucid dreaming.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Raven Knight

Hukif: 775 + 1000 (for mega bonus task) + 500 (for passing 1000) = 2275
 :boogie:   :Rock out:   ::bowdown::   :Clap:   :woohoo:  :bravo:  ::goodjob::   ::goodjob2::   ::breakitdown::   :Party: 
Alter: 700
Raven Knight: 650
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

Here is the latest score update, and if anyone is planning on passing Hukif, you had better get dreaming!  ::chuckle::   Way to go, Hukif!  Awesome dreams! :bravo:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Outstanding Hukif! I'll accept the change of rules because you worked so hard. That's great!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ah, summer vacation! I even had a lucid last night! I also did two new moves from DBZ. The Final Flash and the Angry Kamehameha. I also made a portal for the first time ever! But I failed the 300 TOTY.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

The Civil War was the bloodiest war in American history. The Emancipation Proclamation was released by Abe Lincoln to free slaves. It was vert helpful. And pretty soon, African-Americans were allowed to fight too. The South's biggest fear was an African-American with a gun. Soon, the 54th regiment was formed. An all African-American regiment(minus its two officers). Colonel Robert Shaw lead this regiment. In 1863, the 54th was sent to take over Fort Wagner. Every man who actually fought(the drummers were excluded) was killed. 

OBJECTIVES:

Go back to 1863 and get to Fort Wagner. Make sure the 54th wins. Do this by ANY means necessary. 

RULES:

The 54th MUST win. At least 3/4 of the regiment MUST survive. You may give them modern weapons, or futuristic weapons. You may give them super powers! I strongly express my words "By ANY means necessary."

TERRAIN:

Fort Wagner, USA 

POINT VALUE:

500 Points

100 Point Bonus if you make a Confederate piss himself
200 Point Bonus if you make a Confederate soil himself
300 Point Bonus if everyone lives
400 Point Bonus if the 54th never even needs to fire a gun
500 Point Bonus if you destroy Fort Wagner in a single blast

TOTAL POINTS POSSIBLE:

2000

Have fun!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Um...anyone...?

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I've been trying, but haven't had an opportunity to do it recently, I will soon, though!  :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

> THE TASK:
> 
> The Civil War was the bloodiest war in American history. The Emancipation Proclamation was released by Abe Lincoln to free slaves. It was vert helpful. And pretty soon, African-Americans were allowed to fight too. The South's biggest fear was an African-American with a gun. Soon, the 54th regiment was formed. An all African-American regiment(minus its two officers). Colonel Robert Shaw lead this regiment. In 1863, the 54th was sent to take over Fort Wagner. Every man who actually fought(the drummers were excluded) was killed.



I think I can have some fun with this one...  ::twisted::

----------


## Wristblade56

what happened to page 31?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yea, what the hell?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Somehow, page 31 and half of page 30 has disappeared. So, Raven and I will repost the tasks. 

THE TASK:

In the world of Dragon Ball, they're are so many strong characters. You are to a have a one-on-one with a DB character of your choice. 

OBJECTIVES:

Pick and find your character. Now, engage in a one-on-one battle with them. 

RULES:

You can face more than one character, but you need someone to fight with you so it'll be a 2-on-2, 3-on-3, etc. The MUST be DB characters. If you have a 2-on-2 or more, your teammates don't have to be DB characters. You may use any sort of fighting style you want(weapons, fists, etc.). They can be characters from Dragon Ball/Z/GT and the movies and specials. You don't have to win. Just fight. You may not make a one-hit KO/Kill. Make it a good fight. 

TERRAIN:

Anywhere. 

If any needs a picture of their character and all their forms/transformations, just PM me.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

You are trapped in the bottom floor of a five floor underground building. This place is infested with zombies. Escape. 

OBJECTIVES:

Find your way through the building. And then get out of it. 

RULES:

You must use the stairs. You CANNOT fly, teleport etc. You MUST find the stairway on all five floors and go up. You may summon weapons, use your fists, etc. to fight the zombies. 

TERRAIN:

Five story underground building.

----------


## Raven Knight

The pages probably disappeared yesterday when Dreamviews was down for a while...  ::doh:: 

Secondary Task June 11 - June 25
*Secondary Task:*
A town has been invaded by bandits, this can be past, present, or futuristic.  Kill all of the bandit invaders.  Also, the town is protected by a defensive barrier (a wall, force field, or some other barrier) so the bandits could only have gotten in if a traitor on the inside let them in.  Identify the traitor(s) and either kill them or bring them to justice.

*Goals:*
*  Kill all of the invaders
*  Identify the traitor(s) and either kill them or bring them to justice.

*Rules:*
*  Don't kill the civilians
*  Don't let any invaders escape
*  Don't let the traitor(s) escape
*  The "town" can range anywhere from a small village to an entire planet if you choose.

*Terrain:*
A small town, can be set in the past, present, or future.  There really isn't any limit on the size of the town, but depending on your dream skills, a smaller one would be easier.

Did anyone post a task completion that was deleted?  If so, please re-post so I can give you credit on the scores.

----------


## Raven Knight

Hmmm... my Civil War dream is one that was cut... here is the re-post:

*Battle at Fort Wagner*
I am in a forested place, I look around and see that there appears to be a military operation going on there.  The terrain is a forest similar to the picture shown here, which is of a typical South Carolina forest, so it seems I am already in the proper position to complete a LPTC task and have some fun doing it.  Well, I'm not entirely familiar with how the battle between the 54th regiment and Fort Wagner took place, but hopefully I can create an interesting dream version.

Ok, well first to play some games with confederate soldiers.  I find some soldiers in the forest, they seem to be preparing for an attack, most of them are black people the 54th regiment.  I leave them to their preparations and I head towards Fort Wagner, following a map that I have in my mind.  I find Fort Wagner standing tall, confederate soldiers manning the defenses cannons, gun turrets  but it is dark out right now.  I change into a small bird and fly right up to and over the outer walls of the fort.  I spot a confederate soldier on guard duty in a spot that is fairly isolated, and he looks bored maybe he would like to play a game.

I have been reading the book It by Stephen King, so the idea of reading his mind to find out what he is most scared of came to mind.  His mind is occupied by sex, killing Union soldiers, sex, his belief that black people, like filthy sewer rats, carry disease and he would be infected if he touched one, sex, and he is considering going off to a private spot to jack off because he is horny.  Excellent.  My inspiration for this game comes straight from It.  I land behind one of the tents closest to the outer wall and transform back to my normal form, dressed in sexy lingerie.  I peek out from behind the tent and catch his eye.  He can hardly believe what he sees.  I beckon him over with sexy gestures.  I can see that he instantly has a hard-on which he follows without question.

The man comes around the corner and now he sees me naked, I look at him, he has a clear hard-on, I tell him he had better let that out before it just explodes.  He starts fumbling with his pants.  The tent beside us is empty, so I crawl through an opening in the side, beckoning the man to follow, how about I start him off with a blowjob?  When he gets into the tent, however, the naked woman is gone.  All he finds is an old black guy, or really more of a zombie.

I have transformed into a black zombie, with pieces of flesh rotting off of me and a foul odor of decay coming off of me in waves.  He tries to scramble backwards from me, repeating "What the fuck?!"  Who am I?  Name's Bob didn't he want his blowjob?  Old Bob will give you a blowjob.  Bob will do it any time for just a dime, 15 cents for overtime!  He says to stay away from him, calling me a foul disgusting rotten nigger, he's trying to leave the tent.  I grab hold of his leg, the rot on my hand is spreading onto his leg, just as his fear said it would.  There is a wet spot on his pants.  I laugh at that, asking if he's going to shit himself next.  He is trying to call out for help, he can't seem to find his voice.  Rot and decay are consuming his body, he tries to kick me with his free foot.  His foot is too rotted and it falls off.  Now he finally manages to scream, I'm not sure if it is fear or pain, but it is loud.  The foul odor of shit is coming off of him he shit his pants!  I tell him he is full of shit, then crawl over him to leave the tent through the hole I entered through.  This makes his body completely decay.  Outside, other soldiers have gathered.  They are staring at the zombie in front of them.  Some of them shoot others stand dumb  Keeping with my theme, I grow giant bat wings and fly up into the sky before turning around and opening up with Vegeta's Final Flash, a blast of energy that leaves the fort as a smoking crater.  The soldiers of the 54th regiment have responded to that explosion, and are emerging from the trees to see the smoking crater.  I leave a flag in the center of the crater proclaiming the Union victory before disappearing and waking up.

----------


## Raven Knight

This also leads to a re-posting of the latest scores:


Raven Knight: 650 + 2000 for Fort Wagner task = 2650
Hukif: 2275
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Excellent. Thanks Raven!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

NOTE: This task is inspired by tHe series known as "Ranma 1/2."

THE TASK:

In Jusenkyo, China, there are curséd springs. There are hundreds of them. Each spring is cursed from a being of some sort falling in and drowning. Fall into one yourself. 

OBJECTIVES:

Go to Jusenkyo, China(I'm not sure if it's a real place or not). Find the curséd springs. Fall into one, and see what you turn into. 

RULES:

You may fall into multiple springs if you like. But that will mean your previous curse will disappear. 

TERRAIN:

The curséd springs of Jusenkyo, China. 

POINTS:

300 
+50 for each spring you fall in. 

Also Raven, I'll leave this decision to you. I've already fallen into "Spring of Drowned Girl" in a non-lucid. I'll leave it up to you wether I get points for that or not.

----------


## Raven Knight

I loved that series!  Did you see the episode with the "Spring of the Drowned Yeti Holding an Eel and Crane while Riding an Ox"?
o.O
Now that was a crazy cursed spring!   :laugh: 

I think you should get points for falling into "Spring of Drowned Girl" again in a lucid this time.  Just because you did it in a non-lucid doesn't guarantee it to happen again in a lucid!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Wristblade56

cool task! as i said i don't watch anime so i don't know what Ranma is or anything like that BUT the task sounds tight. reminds me how i teleport too.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I watched just over 100 episodes(I skipped the stupid ones), then started reading the manga. I realized that the anime was ordered differently thanthe manga, so I came back to the anime at the Shishihokodan episode. I then watched a few episodes I didn't see in the manga that looked good(shadow Ranma, Xmas w/out Ranma, and Dear Daddy...Love Kodachi). The stories in that gap of anime episodes I didn't see that I read were Kuno Amnesia, Nabiki Ranma's New Finacee(Note: these aren't the exact titles), Pantyhose Taro(The guy who fell in that really crazy spring), the Paper Dolls, Octopus Pot, and Student and Teacher Forever. I've also watched all 13 OVAs and the first movie. I plan to watch the second one tonight or tomorrow. I finIshed the series a few days ago, and the OVAs two days ago. I watched movie 1 today. 

Also...when something happens to me in a dream, I keep it that way. For example, I am a werewolf in my dreams. Which means, I'm now cursed by the "Spring of Drowned Girl" in my dreams. But, I guess I'll go to Jusenkyo and find the guide. He'll show me the "Spring of Drowned Girl" and I'll jump in again. Although, my dream leaves us hanging, cause it doesn't feature me falling in, it just clarifies I did.

----------


## hprib012

This is a really cool idea, revive it. I want to play.... :mwahaha:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

It isn't dead. Welcome aboard.

----------


## Alpha502

I'm back  ::D: 
Anyone remember me?

Hopefully I'll actually be able to complete some of the tasks now. XD

----------


## Raven Knight

Raven Knight: 2650
Hukif: 2275
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0
Alpha502: 0  Welcome!
hprib012: 0  Welcome!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Alright! Great to see some determined people!

----------


## Alpha502

This is strange, I did something similar to the zombie goal in a non-lucid. I got to an underground building, but no zombies. XD

I'm trying various techniques tonight, hopefully I will have a lucid dream and finish a goal. ^^

----------


## hprib012

So whats this weeks assignment?

----------


## hprib012

Gotcha, just found this post so I'll get on that assignment.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, I'm confident I'll have a lucid tonight. So, I'll do the 300 TOTY, then attempt to get to Jusenkyo. I'll have the guide show me.

----------


## Hukif

Dang it, exams and other stuff got me away from this, oh well. Time to kick some tasks hard.

----------


## hprib012

Gah...I'm having like a dry spell this week. I should probably try to get to bed decently early.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

Do you ever look up at the sky and wish you could just hop on one of those fluffy clouds? Well, now you can! 

OBJECTIVES:

Find a nice fluffy cloud and chillax on it. 

RULES: 

None. 

TERRAIN:

The sky. 

POINTS:

100

This one's a really easy 100 points!

----------


## Wristblade56

easy for those who can fly... well, at least it's not as hard as some of the others. I could just do a REALLY big super-jump, or a couple other things i can probrobly think of.

----------


## hprib012

ooooh fun!

----------


## Raven Knight

> easy for those who can fly... well, at least it's not as hard as some of the others. I could just do a REALLY big super-jump, or a couple other things i can probrobly think of.



Or use TK to summon the cloud down to you, climb on, and float away.   ::dreaming::   Cloud bursting is a common form of test for TK in the waking world.  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

cloud bursting? what's that?

----------


## Raven Knight

> cloud bursting? what's that?



That's where people focus on manipulating the clouds, moving them, changing their shapes, bursting them apart... with the power of their minds.  The idea is that clouds are so light and wispy that this is easier than moving solid objects.  It wouldn't be convincing to me, however, since the wind patterns up there are unpredictable.  Even if the air is still on the ground, it could be the wind moving the clouds rather than my mind.  But I guess even if it doesn't use TK, it would help to clear and focus the mind.  :smiley:

----------


## redisreddish

Can I join this? I'm starting to have lucids more often.  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

basically all a person would be moving would be evaporated water, which is obviously lighter than air. otherwise it wouldn't rain. I don't know if people really have TK, but I sometimes wonder if people do have some kind of powers, seeing as we only use like 30% of the brain. but anyways we're getting off topic. Thanks for the TK idea, I can use TK on the sun with no effort other than a bit of concentration, so a cloud should be a cakewalk. Ineverwakeup, is there a certain amount of time you have to stay on the cloud, or can you just jump on it and then get off?

----------


## hprib012

Still haven't had a lucid dream in like a week, starting to get on my nerves....meh I should just stop trying too hard.

----------


## Raven Knight

> Can I join this? I'm starting to have lucids more often.



Raven Knight: 2650
Hukif: 2275
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0
Alpha502: 0
hprib012: 0
redisreddish: 0  Welcome!

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Wristblade56


 seeing as we only use like 30% of the brain.



myth.. We use all of our brain.*

----------


## Raven Knight

> myth.. We use all of our brain.



Half-truth... all areas of the brain are used to somewhere around 30% (or other estimates are as low as 10% or 15%, though I think this might actually vary between individuals...  ::lol:: ) of its capacity.  Like playing Pong on an Alienware computer.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Wristblade56

MAN I want an alienware laptop but it's too dang expensive... it'd be a big step up from my little notebook computer that can only play games made like 11 years ago and older. not that those games aren't good, but i'm getting tired of sharing my dad's computer for most of my games...

----------


## Raven Knight

I can only dream  ::dreaming::  of having an Alienware laptop...  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Aren't those the funny PCs with the alien head with red eyes logo?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry I was really busy yesterday and missed post day. 

THE TASK:

Angry birds. It's such a fun game. Put a bird on a sling-shot and blow shit up and kill green retarded pigs. Play a life-sized game!

OBJECTIVES:

Set up a sling-shot and a building. Get any birds of your choice and use them. Put the green pigs in the building. Beat the level. 

RULES: 

You have to use birds from the game Angry Birds(I'll list them, and their powers). You have a limit of five birds. You must have three pigs MINIMUM. You MUST beat the level. You don't have to win the first time. Just win. 

TERRAIN: 

Anywhere. 

BIRDS:
Key:
Bird--Ability

Small Red Bird--None

Yellow Bird--Speed Flight

Blue Bird--Splits Into Three Birds

White Bird--Drops Exploding Eggs

Black Bird--After Impact, Explodes Three Seconds Later

Long Beak Bird(Like the bird on the Fruit Loops box)--Boomerang Attack

----------


## Raven Knight

> Aren't those the funny PCs with the alien head with red eyes logo?



Yeah, those are the ones... and they are AWESOME! 


Secondary task pending... I'll be posting it shortly.  :smiley:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

NOTE: There are two ways you can do this bonus. 

THE TASK:

In our modern world, there are perverts, and the pervert-stoppers. For example:

Pervs:              Stoppers:
Master Roshi      Bulma
Happosai           Ranma
Kon                  Ichigo
Kurz Weber        Melissa Mao

Etc. 

Be a pervert, or stop one!

OBJECTIVES:

Be a perv
Stop a perv

RULES:

You can't be both. 

POINTS:

100 for stealing panties/Stopping a panties thief
100 for touching a boob in some way/Bitch-slapping a boob toucher
100 for stealing a bra/Stopping a bra thief
100 for touching a groin/Bitch-slapping a groin-toucher
100 for touching a behind/Bitch-slapping a bun-toucher
(NOTE: It doesn't have to be a bitch-slap, or a slap, just punish them)
2000 for having a shared dream with someone and doing this. One person the perv, one the stopper. 
2500 points possible!

TERRAIN: 

Anywhere.

----------


## Randoman

I will join whats the task   this thread is cool

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> I will join whats the task   this thread is cool



Post #777, it's on this page. Raven Knight will post the Secondary soon.

----------


## Raven Knight

*Secondary Task, 06/25/11 - 07/09/11: Eve*
I have been playing a lot of EVE online lately, and thus is my inspiration for this challenge.

*Task:*
A lifeless moon has been terraformed into a tropical paradise.  But the environment is not self sustaining... the people on the moon are maintaining their paradise through the use of a rare mineral for a power source.  The moon is abundant in this mineral, enough to maintain the paradise indefinitely.  This mineral is also very valuable and rare, however.  Pirates are seeking to take the moon and mine all the mineral off of it for profit.  In the setting of this dream, the space pirates are launching an attack on the moon colonies.

*Goal:*
You have the choice, you can either be one of the forces defending the moon or you can be a space pirate.

As a defender, stop the pirates from penetrating the moon's defenses.  Kill all the pirates or force them to retreat, or if you can come up with a peaceful resolution, that is also ok.

As a space pirate, get those annoying squatter colonists off of your moon.  You found that resource of the rare element before they understood how valuable it is.  Do whatever you have to do to get the colonists off the moon, whether you kill them or chase them off some other way, or maybe they can be bribed once they realize how valuable the mineral is.


*Rules:*
Make sure your chosen side has complete control of the moon and its resources.

*Terrain:*
A tropical moon

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nice task. Thanks for posting!

----------


## Randoman

how should i get to the moon

----------


## Wristblade56

sounds like the awesomest task yet! I can see myself being a high-ranking zebesian from metroid running around that tropical paradise and blowing stuff up. I'll either kill or enslave the population to make them mine the mineral for me, then i'd use it to create a super-weapon. and randoman, you could either fly there, teleport there, whatever you need to do.

----------


## Randoman

not so good at flying and never teleported before :poof:

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Raven Knight


Half-truth... all areas of the brain are used to somewhere around 30% (or other estimates are as low as 10% or 15%, though I think this might actually vary between individuals... ) of its capacity.  Like playing Pong on an Alienware computer. 



Raven I have never known you to be wrong so ill have to check some sources. But im not submitting yet!!*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

"Pikachu! I choose you!" One of Ash Ketchum's most famous lines. Pokémon is an interesting world filled with many weird creatures. People called Pokémon Trainers catch these creatures and train them to fight. What if it were real? What if you could fight someone with them for real?

OBJECTIVES: 

Select six Pokémon of your choice. Seek out another trainer and fight them. 

RULES:

Win. You can do a battle between 1-on-1 to 6-on-6. 

TERRAIN: 

Anywhere. 

POINTS:

+100 points for each Pokémon you knock out. 
-100 points for every Pokémon you lose. 
No points of you lose.

----------


## Raven Knight

> RULES:
> 
> Win. You can do a battle between 1-on-1 to 6-on-6.



I am also assuming a rule of no killing Pokémon?  They never die in the show.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well, yeah I guess so. I wasn't thinking about that

----------


## Wristblade56

could I use my powers to interfere with the battle, such as using TK to restrain the opponent pokemon while my scyther hacked and slashed?

I bet the creators of pokemon are almost trillionares. that franchise has been running since before i was born, i think.

----------


## hprib012

> could I use my powers to interfere with the battle, such as using TK to restrain the opponent pokemon while my scyther hacked and slashed?
> 
> I bet the creators of pokemon are almost trillionares. that franchise has been running since before i was born, i think.



Been around since I was about 8....? so 12 years at least

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> could I use my powers to interfere with the battle, such as using TK to restrain the opponent pokemon while my scyther hacked and slashed?
> 
> I bet the creators of pokemon are almost trillionares. that franchise has been running since before i was born, i think.



No sorry. No cheating. It must be a clean battle. Also, Pokémon has been around since 1995 I'm pretty sure.

----------


## Randoman

can you make up your own pokemon or only use pokemon  from the show :Dead Horse:  ::muffin::  ::rainbow::  ::cactus::

----------


## tom32

Hey, may i please join this? this sounds cool.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I love the sound of the Angry Birds one! I'm disappointed I didn't get to do the Mrtyl Beach task but boy I'm gunna have a shot at this!  ::D:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Hey, may i please join this? this sounds cool.



Welcome aboard.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> I love the sound of the Angry Birds one! I'm disappointed I didn't get to do the Mrtyl Beach task but boy I'm gunna have a shot at this!



Welcome aboard.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> can you make up your own pokemon or only use pokemon  from the show



Only from the show please. But it can be ANY Pokémon.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Woohoo! 800 posts!  :Party:

----------


## Wristblade56

eight-hundred and ONE posts. HA! lol

also what about legendaries?

hey this is completely off-topic, but has anyone watched nigahiga's videos on YouTube? I watched them at a friend's house and they are AWESOME.

----------


## Randoman

i guess that means i should watch the show because the only Pokemon i remember is pikachu

----------


## Wristblade56

Randoman, do a web search for "Online Pokedex", and it'll list all 5,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 of them, and give type, discription, and pictures. guys, remember when it used to be just 150 or so? lol it was over 600 last time i checked.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


NOTE: There are two ways you can do this bonus. 

THE TASK:

In our modern world, there are perverts, and the pervert-stoppers. For example:

Pervs:              Stoppers:
Master Roshi      Bulma
Happosai           Ranma
Kon                  Ichigo
Kurz Weber        Melissa Mao

Etc. 

Be a pervert, or stop one!

OBJECTIVES:

Be a perv
Stop a perv

RULES:

You can't be both. 

POINTS:

100 for stealing panties/Stopping a panties thief
100 for touching a boob in some way/Bitch-slapping a boob toucher
100 for stealing a bra/Stopping a bra thief
100 for touching a groin/Bitch-slapping a groin-toucher
100 for touching a behind/Bitch-slapping a bun-toucher
(NOTE: It doesn't have to be a bitch-slap, or a slap, just punish them)
2000 for having a shared dream with someone and doing this. One person the perv, one the stopper. 
2500 points possible!

TERRAIN: 

Anywhere.



Hahaha. Raven would you please stop touching my but and stealing my bra?*

----------


## Randoman

HA

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> eight-hundred and ONE posts. HA! lol
> 
> also what about legendaries?



Yeah, I said ANY Pokémon. So go all out Arceus and shit. As long as it's a no-cheating match, and you win.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Hahaha. Raven would you please stop touching my but and stealing my bra?



Really Raven?! LOL JUST KIDDING!

----------


## Wristblade56

screw arceus, I'm getting mewtwo and deoxys and regigigas and ditto. I LOVE DITTO, it's one of my favorites because it's every pokemon in one.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> screw arceus, I'm getting mewtwo and deoxys and regigigas and ditto. I LOVE DITTO, it's one of my favorites because it's every pokemon in one.



Yea. MewTwo and Ditto are pretty bitchin' Pokémon.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dakotahnok, Wristblade56, you dudes ever on Skype anymore?

----------


## Wristblade56

I forgot about it again, sorry. I gotta start logging on every time i'm on the computer...

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> I forgot about it again, sorry. I gotta start logging on every time i'm on the computer...



Sorry. Skype is being retarded and won't send my messages.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

THE TASK:

July 4th, 1776, the Declaration of Independence was signed. What if you could sign it?

OBJECTIVES:

Sign the Declaration of Independence.

RULES:

None.

TERRAIN:

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA.

BONUS:

2000 Bonus Points if you do the task on July 4th. Not the night of July 3rd, not the early morning of July 5th. The dream MUST start at any time ON July 4th. It can run from the night of July 4th into the morning of July 5th. That's acceptable.

----------


## Alpha502

Hello, I'm back. ^^
That task is easy, but I'm going to do something to over-complicate it. Like... Building some crazy pen that writes with... Idunno. Something weird  ::|:

----------


## Raven Knight

151 with mew, I believe...  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

> Hahaha. Raven would you please stop touching my but and stealing my bra?



You wear a bra?  ::chuckle::

----------


## Raven Knight

*Raven Knight: 2650
Hukif: 2275
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0
Alpha502: 0
hprib012: 0
Dark_Merlin: 0
tom32: 0*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh guys, you gotta read this. 

My NEARLY COMPLETED Gone With the Wind TOTY

----------


## Alpha502

Oh dear, I need to have some lucid dreams so I can earn points.

Are there any last-ditch techniques that screw up your sleeping schedule but are very likely to get you lucid dreams? XD

----------


## Wristblade56

> Oh dear, I need to have some lucid dreams so I can earn points.
> 
> Are there any last-ditch techniques that screw up your sleeping schedule but are very likely to get you lucid dreams? XD




you could draw a symbol on your hand, and every time you see it (even if you just saw it a split-second ago) do an RC. combine this with RCing every time you go through a doorway, every time you see something strange, and every time you just think about it, and you'll most likely start having lucids within a couple days. speaking of which, i need to try that...

----------


## Randoman

IS THERE A NEW  task

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> IS THERE A NEW  task



Come back on Saturday. We(Raven and I) post the primary and secondary every other Saturday. I post Bonus asks and TOTM.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey guys! I wanted to inform you guys on some changes to the club.

1. Raven Knight may now post bonus tasks.

2. Raven Knight may now post a secondary TOTM.

3. Primary tasks will be worth 300 points on week one.

4. 150 points on week two.

5. Secondary tasks will be worth 150 points.

6. TOTM will be worth 500 points.

7. Competitions will now take place.

----------


## Wristblade56

competitions?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yes. Competitions for additional points.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I've also decided that we're going to take the LPTC in a little further than waking life. We're gonna make LPTC in the Dream World! Please start suggesting what you'd wanna see there!

----------


## Wristblade56

we need an arcade room, and a popcorn machine, and an ice-cream machine, and a teleporter room, and a briefing room, and a charging chamber that supercharges your powers, restoring them all and sometimes granting you new ones, and a spaceship hangar, and 3 super-comfy sofas, and a couple chairs and tables, and a giant 50 ft. plasma screen TV. and also an armory full of every handheld weapon imaginable. and a mech hangar full of all sorts of mechs, including arm slaves, heavy armors from section 8, and mechs from mechwarrior, and gundams, not to mention the mechs from star wars. and don't forget a shielded practice room where people can test and learn new powers.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Damn Wristblade56...nice suggestions. All though, a TV or Arcade might not work. Dreams can really screw with those sorts of things. But I'll still put it into consideration.

----------


## Wristblade56

those two things were mainly aesthetics, to make it look more like a lounge or something. maybe some DCs would hang around and watch tv and play a few video games or something. anyways, that's just my two cents. i'll be sure to add the LPTC HQ to my dream-world. Basically what you are doing is creating a fictional place, sort of like the Lucid Crossroads, that people can visit in their dreams. which is awesome, and potentially very usefull.

maybe even a morphing chamber, that transformed you into whatever you wanted to transform into.

----------


## redisreddish

Crap, I need to get started with this.  :Oh noes: 

EDIT: A morphing chamber would be very cool.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'll look into your ideas and make out a blue print. I'll post that here. Also, having DCs present is a great idea. Even though DCs seem like stupid numbskulls who should be left the hell alone, that's wrong. I've talked to DCs and they're all really nice.

----------


## Alpha502

We could put the LPTC on the Arx XD

Anyways, I think I finally found a technique for becoming lucid  ::D: 
Time to finish whatever tasks are still active. ^-^

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Alpha502


We could put the LPTC on the Arx XD

Anyways, I think I finally found a technique for becoming lucid 
Time to finish whatever tasks are still active. ^-^



Sorry to tell you. You don't find a technique overnight. And if you did it won't be reliable in the beginning. It takes work and dedication.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dakotahnok is right. Well, I'm gonna spend some time drawing tomorrow, so I'll make the blue prints while I'm at it.

----------


## Raven Knight

Secondary Task, 07/09/11 - 07/23/11

 ::shock::   Wow!  I'm actually posting this on time!   ::shock:: 

Ok, now for the task.

The Plague

You are in goblin's village. Many of the villagers are poisoned since a neighboring enemy tribe have put poisonous mushrooms unnoticed in food crates during a caravan. A witch doctor is asking you to find the needed ingredients for the cure (you choose which and how many of them).  You can find anything you need in the forest and nearby caves, but beware of the danger that lies there in the form of hostiles from the neighboring tribe as well as natural inhabitants of the forest that may not like you trespassing or may just think you look like a tasty snack.

Rules
Collect at least three ingredients for the antidote.Items can be from either the forest or the caves.You must be attacked at least once by either wild creatures or the hostile tribe.Retrieve the ingredients and return them safely to the witch doctor to get full points for the task.

Setting

A village inhabited by goblins, the surrounding forest, and some nearby caves.

----------


## SoulClaw

cool will get on that.
P.S. HQ idea seems awesome

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry. I didn't post too too late. I've just been busy recently. I recently became a MOD at an anime site, so I'll be busy more and more. 

THE TASK:

The LPTC hasn't opened yet in the Dream World, but expect the blue prints tomorrow. Visit the club after I post the blue prints. We'll be constantly renovating it though. 

OBJECTIVES: 

Visit the LPTC. 

THE CLUB STAFF:

Myself-Owner
Raven-Co-Owner
The Six Assistants-Sousuke(Male, his name is pronounced So-ské, Japanese), Jonathan(Male, English), Rico(Male, Brazil), Lauren(Female, America :yay: ), Nadia(Female, Germany), and Margarita(Spain).  

HOW TO GET THERE:

Go find a staff member, and they'll take you there. 

RULES:

Just go there. 

TERRAIN:

LPTC. 

Have fun!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Good to have you back SoulClaw.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Sorry. I didn't post too too late. I've just been busy recently. I recently became a MOD at an anime site, so I'll be busy more and more. 



What's the site? And congratulations.*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

animeforum.org.uk

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Dakotahnok, how is it you've had more lucids than me, but I have a lot more DJ entries?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry I'm late to do this! Anyway, I didn't have time to do blue prints. All the rooms are accessed by portals, and a staff member will ask you which room you want to go to. Here's the rooms:

TV ROOM--This is a room with a blue couch in the back by the portal. There's a blue couch to the right and the left. A large table in the middle. There's a 150 inch flat plasma screen TV with every game console and every game ever made installed into it. It has wireless controls for all of them too. Finally, it has every TV show, movie, etc. installing into it so you may watch whatever you want. There are no lights in this room. Only the TV illuminates the room. 

PARTY ROOM--A dark room illuminated with party lights. There's a microwave on a table in the corner that makes any food you type in in a second. Next to it is a drink dispenser with all drinks or other things like smoothies and shakes. They have this microwave, table, and drink thingy in 3/4 corners of the room. There isn't one next to the portal. There is a music player installed in the back wall that plays any song you type in.  

WEAPONS ROOM--It's simply a room with a green chest. Open it and pull out any gun/rocket launcher/explosive you want. 

WEAPONS USE ROOM--In here, a series of enemies will shoot at you. Use your weapons to fight back. Have fun too! 

VEHICLES ROOM--In here, is a series of all vehicles. It's a large hanger. I suggest flying so you can easily find the vehicle you want. We have cars, mechs, etc. 

LUCID SEX ROOM--You know what to do here. It's simply a room with a nightstand, bed, and lamp. Pick out anyone from within the club(please only do DCs and not real life club members) and go for it. 

POOL AREA--There's a pool that goes from 3 to 20 feet. There's also a hot tub. 

SPORTS AREA--Gather some DCs to play, and choose the sport. The field transforms into the appropriate field for the sport. 

The club building itself looks like a normal shed white siding. The shed says "LPTC" on the door. The shed could be anywhere, so summon it to yourself. The front door is actually a door and not a portal. Inside you'll be one portal and a staff member(not me or Raven). They will ask which room you wish to visit. Tell them, wait for their okay, and enter. 

HAVE FUN!

----------


## Wristblade56

AWESOME that it's a shed! i almost always start my LDs at my house, and there's a shed in my backyard. i just gotta write LPTC on the door. could use a couple more rooms though, but we can always add-on, right?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yeah. We'll do addons. This is the temporary club.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Note: I'm adding a music room to the LPTC. Is has a stage, and there's a drum set, microphone, bass, keyboard, and two guitars on stage. Customize the drums and other instruments in the storage spot. There's also a lot of seats for people to sit down and listen. 

THE TASK:

Perform a song in the music room. 

OBJECTIVES: 

Get a full band to play with you. Pick your instrument and perform any song you want. 

RULES:

You don't have to sing. You don't have to play an instrument. But choose to do one of them, or both. 

TERRAIN:

LPTC music room. 

POINTS:

100 points per song. This task can be done as many times as you want.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Are new recruits welcome? I think I had something of a break through with attaining lucidity last night and I've been following this thread for a while  :smiley:  I reckon I could try that bonus task.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Yea. Welcome aboard.

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by ineverwakeup97


Dakotahnok, how is it you've had more lucids than me, but I have a lot more DJ entries?



I don't post hardly any entries in my online dream journal?*

----------


## redisreddish

Had a chance at completing a task, then woke up... Grrrr. I will not get out of bed tomorrow until I've accomplished something.  :tongue2:

----------


## Wristblade56

I've decided the song i'm gonna sing for the bonus task if i get a chance is "Rockstar" by Nickleback, or "Indestructible" by Disturbed. I memorized the lyrics for both those songs and could sing them in my sleep. come to think of it, i'm about to put that claim to a test.  :tongue2: 

EDIT: I just saw that this task could be done repeatedly, so i'll do both. saves me from having to decide.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'll most likely sing "Platypus(I Hate You)" "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" and "The Grouch" by Green Day. I also wanna sing "Love is a Lie" "Promise" and "Shut Up" by Simple Plan.

----------


## Wristblade56

If all goes well I'll be at summer camp next week. I'll bring a notebook to keep a DJ over there and post any LPTC task completions when i get back.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That sounds good.

----------


## Wristblade56

yeah, i just hope nobody finds it and messes it up. I hear from my friends that some of the people in that camp are bullies.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That would suck

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I'm really sorry I didn't post this. I was out all weekend and was very busy today. 

THE TASK: 

Have a mech fight at the LPTC. 

OBJECTIVES:

Visit the the vehicle room, then operate any mech you want and fight an AI or another member. 

RULES:

None. 

TERRAIN: 

LPTC Vehicle Room.

----------


## Wristblade56

I'm back guys. i don't mean to get too off-topic, but that church camp was awesome. around 10 people (give or take a few) got saved at that camp last week. anyways, the notebook thing didn't work out. i remember a lucid last week, but all i remember is trying to stabilize. we stayed up till around 2:00 AM every night, and got up at 8:00 AM every morning. also since i always woke up to people telling me it was time for breakfast, food replaced every dream i remembered PART of. also after they woke me up for breakfast they started talking to eachother. hopefully i can resume my lucids now that i'm home. awesome task, i'll have to get myself a cool battlesuit or something.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

What happened here?

----------


## Wristblade56

> What happened here?



I've got no clue

----------


## dakotahnok

*Guess what guys? The lucidity powers trials club. Is the fifth most popular page on dreamviews. 

According to this site www.Dreamviews.com

Look at "most popular pages."*

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Fifth most popular? We haven't been posting jack shit in here. And nobody is even trying the tasks anymore.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Ugh. I am sad to announce that the LPTC may be ended, or we shall vote in a new owner. All of our members seem to have a lack of interest now. No one has done or even tried a task in God knows how long. The saddest part, is that this club hasn't even survived a year. So, let's take a poll. Hres what we will vote on. 
1. Disbandment of the LPTC 
2. Continue the LPTC 
3. Elect a new owner

Now, if the majority rules on  choice 2, I expect people to get back into interest. If not, I'll disband anyway.

----------


## Wristblade56

I vote 2.

I want to do some of the tasks, but every time i have a lucid, I get caught up in my own goals and forget. I'll start trying to do the tasks again.

----------


## redisreddish

I'm trying to do the taks, I just hardly ever get lucid. And I don't post often because I can't get on the internet often. I definitely vote #2.

----------


## Lion

How about a complete restart? I think you should make that an option, I and many other users could help you build an ideal layout instead of been posted on threads, maybe something off-site?

----------


## Wristblade56

We tried making a site. it didn't work out.

----------


## Alpha502

I vote for 2.

The reason I haven't been completing tasks is because I've had a total of 3 lucid dreams since joining this website. =_=

----------


## shysweetiepie27

i think its a little too late,but i would like to join...once i master lucid dreaming....i havent even had one :Sad: 
but can you guys put me down on your waiting list?I will defenetlly get back to you as soon as I can.this sounds very fun

----------


## INeverWakeUp

I shall vote 2 myself.

----------


## Lion

How about a co-owner? It's hard enough managing this yourself, especially with people asking 'does this count??!???' all the time.

----------


## Wristblade56

there already is a co-owner

----------


## Randoman

I vote 2 i still want to do it iv been here before but it been hard getting lucid latly  but im getting lucids now so i just need to get better at making them last longer so i can do the tasks but i want this thred to stick around so give me ideas

----------


## Xasarany

This website is really good. While Using this website we feel great. it is one of the simple and useful website.

----------


## redisreddish

I had a dream a few nights ago, I jumped into a portal and was going to go to the club and do something, but I woke up. At least I'm getting closer.

----------


## Wristblade56

::bump::  NEW TASK!!! NEW TASK!!! NEW TASK!!! NEW TASK!!!  ::bump::

----------


## Raven Knight

Are we going to get back to posting regular tasks?  I was under the impression no one was really even trying them.  :tongue2:  If people will at least try the tasks, I'll be glad to resume posting them.  I've just been too busy with waking life situations such as looking for a job to post tasks that are completely ignored.  If even just one person is wanting to try new tasks, I'll post some.  Let me know if anyone is still interested.   :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

i'm interested i just can't remember to do this in my lucids. i'll start trying again. i've got an idea of how to possibly make a dream last a week in one night. if it works, then i'll be able to do the LPTC tasks, nightstalker club tasks, both begginer and advanced TOTM, and still have plenty of time to spare.

----------


## Hukif

Oh, this still exists?

----------


## Wristblade56

will somebody post a task? i've started having lucids often.

----------


## Hukif

If there are no tasks, invent one yourself! Like... create a world inside a book or something?

----------


## dakotahnok

*





 Originally Posted by Hukif


If there are no tasks, invent one yourself! Like... create a world inside a book or something?



Or create a book inside a world o.O*

----------


## Hukif

lol that too, you can always cheat and break copyright apart though.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Okay, I've come down to a decision. The LPTC will resume. I will be changing things though. 

Changes:
There will no longer be two week tasks. There will only be TOTM. A basic and advanced. I shall post advanced, and Raven will post basic since she seems to be willing to continue.  :wink2:  Raven and I will also post bonus tasks at random times now. As far as points go, the advanced task will be 100 points like before, and like before, secondary will be 50. Bonus task values are up to Raven and I. Starting in October, Raven and I shall post the new tasks. For now, I'll try to think of a bonus to keep everybody busy.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Okay, I've come down to a decision. The LPTC will resume. I will be changing things though. 
> 
> Changes:
> There will no longer be two week tasks. There will only be TOTM. A basic and advanced. I shall post advanced, and Raven will post basic since she seems to be willing to continue.  Raven and I will also post bonus tasks at random times now. As far as points go, the advanced task will be 100 points like before, and like before, secondary will be 50. Bonus task values are up to Raven and I. Starting in October, Raven and I shall post the new tasks. For now, I'll try to think of a bonus to keep everybody busy.



YAY!!!!! we're back in buisness! hope i'm not the only one still willing to try the tasks.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well that's the main reason I decided on this. So many people weren't even trying anymore. But so many have said they'll try.

----------


## yuppie11975

Woah, this is still running? 
I forgot all about it ;O

----------


## Hukif

I will try, not like I can do much but oh well.
And I wasn't trying because I was making plans for an Epic fight, that is still going on even after the battle is done.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I understand if people have tasks of their own. I haven't done very many tasks here because I'm focused on the TOTY right now. I only have two more to do now.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Alright! Let's look forward to tomorrow!

----------


## Hukif

The day after tomorrow, anyone posting tasks?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I was out all day. 

A village has been overrun by a monster. It demands sacrifice every year or it'll destroy the village. 

TASK: Go to the village and save the person being sacrificed. Then, kill the beast. 

RULES: The sacrifice can't die. You can't die. The beast must die. 
TERRAIN: A small village in the mountains.

----------


## Wristblade56

> Sorry I didn't post yesterday. I was out all day. 
> 
> A village has been overrun by a monster. It demands sacrifice every year or it'll destroy the village. 
> 
> TASK: Go to the village and save the person being sacrificed. Then, kill the beast. 
> 
> RULES: The sacrifice can't die. You can't die. The beast must die. 
> TERRAIN: A small village in the mountains.



i'm on it next lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

Somehow, all tasks seem hard now <.<

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well they are supposed to be a challenge.

----------


## Hukif

But they all seemed so easy before! Then again, when losing all powers I need all the challenges, it shall be done!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That's what I like to hear!

----------


## yuppie11975

These are actually very cool ^.^
I might try these, better than the task of the month  :smiley: 
It's just the fact that there's no reward for doing them, so it comes down to the fun of it, and there's still so many of my own personal goals.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well we have a points system. I'll have to just hunt down our last update though. I'll post a secondary later on as well. Raven may not get on in time To post a secondary but I'll consult it with her.

----------


## Hukif

Pfft, tasks are for the fun not for the reward. Otherwise I wouldn't have posted that fight dream in the ToTM thread, had wings for like... 2 hours? All praise the fun tasks!

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Well I do them for fun. It gives me something interesting to do. I actually think these tasks are gateways to better dream control, And some people like to redo these tasks. For example:
Walking on water, and one from last summer: Pyrokinesis. People learn how to do those and they keep doing them. It's a reason I love the tasks. I never though of using Pyrokinesis! Walking on water yes, but I don't think I've ever done it. But in the end, I do feel proud to have wings.

----------


## Raven Knight

If this is going again, I will post a secondary TotM in the next day or so.  I have just been really busy lately and I hadn't been keeping up with posts as well as I should've.  These are the scores I had at the last time someone completed a task...


Raven Knight: 2650
Hukif: 2275
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0
Alpha502: 0
hprib012: 0
Dark_Merlin: 0
tom32: 0

Although with this, my and Hukif's scores are kind of out in the stratosphere...  I can either keep adding to these scores or we can start everything clean at 0 so the people just starting here are on even footing (for now at least...  :tongue2: )  Let me know what you all prefer.  I agree with Hukif, I do tasks for fun, not points... so I don't mind resetting.  Now if I can just get my lucid dreaming back...  -.-

----------


## Wristblade56

CRAP!!! i forgot the task last lucid. i think i was semi-lucid though, and just went with the flow. i'll try it again next lucid.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Thank you Raven. It would be much appreciated.

----------


## Raven Knight

Ok, secondary task of the month!  There has been a monster terrorizing a village, killing people in gruesome manners... or that's what they think.  In reality, there are several humans in the village who are seeking to control people through fear and are using the presence of this "monster" to further their agenda.  A group of warriors are heading out to search for and kill the "monster" to end the killing.  Your job is to identify the humans who are responsible for the gruesome murders and either expose them or kill them before the creature in the woods gets killed for something he didn't do!

Rules:

1.  All of the conspirators must be either exposed or killed... hint: there are 5 of them.
2.  The creature in the woods must not be harmed... he is innocent.

Terrain:

A small village in a forested landscape

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Thank you Raven. I love the task.

----------


## Hukif

heh, this gives me an idea, will have to discuss it with my trainers... again <.<

----------


## yuppie11975

Doesn't this contradict the original task? What if we were to do it in one dream...

----------


## Hukif

Not really, if you aren't technical, the people doing this are considered monsters, and by saving the monster and killing the fake monster, you are both helping the village, uncovering the secret and at the same time helping the poor innocent boy.

----------


## Hukif

It took me longer than expected... nearly a whole night worth dreams but did it:

Back to sleep.

Apparently I can’t keep up with the scene change, do a RC while regaining my vision, after all my vision isn’t bad just that they are not done yet.

When they are done, find myself in a giant industry place with a lot of people, about to use the matrix sense when someone comes and tells me X-company is about to send some young people to fight against the monster that is terrorizing the town, I look at them and ask who is the boss, they think I’m stupid or something while pointing upwards, the boss is a giant machine apparently. Alright he is the real monster, I can tell that much from his size and his plan, he is big enough as to win against a monster that some kids can defeat after all, look up again and ask Chivis for the spear, I will go and spank the young ones for a bit.

Back to sleep.

Alright I’m walking down the street, but something is strange, maybe the freaking red forest or the lave or the cave that seems to have some ice on it, but I’m not really sure what it might be, do a RC anyway since I’m feeling sick from all the sulphur gas.

When I’m done continue to go hit those youngsters, hear some noise inside of the cave and then see a teen flying towards me, step aside and grab him from the neck then put him on the floor “Idiots shouldn’t attack someone free from guilt” he seems confused, I go further into the cave.

Finally find the monster, it is big and hairy like most common and weak monsters are, go over to it and ask it how it is, the monster looks towards me with a puzzled/angry face and prepares to attack, two more kids are about to stab him on the head so throw my spear at one and pin him to the wall and fly towards the other stopping him, take his sword and throw it down to stop the last one “A team of four against this powerful monster!?” throw the one I had down and take back my spear, the monster is still confused but doesn’t attacks, I DO spank the teens with the spear and then look at the monsters eyes “Alright here is the deal, you will help me beat down the guards and I will take down the transformer who wants you dead, alright?” he nods and we start walking outside, the kids want to know whatever happened, so I explain while we go back, after all it is a long walk.

Back to sleep.

I’m walking down the street again and feeling heavy, alright it must be a dream. Continue walking and when I look back realize that there is a huge monster and 4 teens with me… oh right!

We arrive to the town and the kids/monster start attacking the guards, I go of course directly for the boss, he knows instantly what is going on and suddenly there is a dungeon in front of me… dang it. It takes me a while but get out of it, just to wake up.

Back to sleep.

I’m in some stairs, do a RC and become lucid quickly, the scene changes and I’m in front of a big mechanic person… right I have to kill him, just that he decides to leave! And I can’t fly to outer space really, go down and ask how stuff is going down there; they have already taken the life of the 4 advisors of the big dude, ugh… I need some means to get up there and can’t, ask if anyone there knows air magic, but they say no.

Ask the trainers for something, but there is no answer until I realize that I was given a horrible Buzz Lightyear suit… NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! Whatever, go flying behind the machine and we fight for a short while, don’t know how but it makes me smaller and throws me back to earth.

DEILD

Go up again, this time the machine can’t find me because of my size so I get several hits on his head, making pressure so his circuits will start failing, blood would be easier though… eventually it starts falling down and dismantles, phew that was harder than I expected it to be.

----------


## Wristblade56

guys i'm probrobly not gonna be able to do the tasks. i'm sick and will be less likely to become lucid.  :Sad:

----------


## Hukif

Ah don't be so negative! Thats a big enemy of LDing, think that because of your sickness, you will be sleeping lightly and will have an easier time to WILD! Not to mention, you can use the sick/RC, if you are feeling like new that means you are asleep, right?

----------


## Wristblade56

> Ah don't be so negative! Thats a big enemy of LDing, think that because of your sickness, you will be sleeping lightly and will have an easier time to WILD! Not to mention, you can use the sick/RC, if you are feeling like new that means you are asleep, right?



hey yeah you're right!  :smiley:  had a lucid an hour ago. problem is i woke up before i could get to the village. probrobly could have remembered sooner if i hadn't been having so much fun hiding in an overgrown ditch with a silenced gun shooting people who had machineguns  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

LMAO thats the way to go! See? Always be positive!

----------


## Raven Knight

*Sweet Sacrifice*
I am in a forest walking along a path that has been clearly marked out through the trees.  The path looks heavily traveled, there are many footprints heading both directions.  I follow the path for a short ways and find there is a small town at one end that looks like something out of a RPG fantasy game.  I decide I want to see where the other direction of the path leads before talking to anyone in the village, so I turn and leave before anyone sees me.  I hear someone over there is arguing and I listen in and it seems some woman is pissed off because she doesn't think her son should be the one to be sent to satisfy the demon I follow the trail in the other direction, maybe I can see what is going on.  The trail leads through a very pleasant forest, the sounds of the birds singing, the wind in the trees someone screaming in agony  wait not such a nice sound  I hurry along the path and find a shrine at the end of it.  There is a woman there, she looks like a hooker scantily dressed and appearing sexy, long black hair, unnaturally white skin, bright red lips

and there is a young man chained to what appears to be an altar.  He sees me arrive and can't seem to decide if he wants me to help him or run for my life.  The woman has razor sharp finger nails and she uses one to cut a square of skin off the man's chest which she eats in the manner a seductress would eat a particularly tantalizing piece of chocolate.  The man screams in pain, which she seems to enjoy as much as the food.  She asks if I came to watch or if I want to join in.  She laughed.  She said leave or I would be dessert.  I tell her that could never happen, she can't take me.  She seems annoyed at the challenge she says she hasn't had a fool villager challenge her for a long time, this will be fun.  She attacks me, her finger nails grow into massive talons, apparently she thinks she will just rip me open.  Epic fail.  I form Witchblade into a sword and relieve her of her head.  How pathetically weak for a demon  I set the prisoner free just before I wake up

----------


## Raven Knight

Excellent!  A pair of completions already!

Raven Knight: 2650 + 100 (Primary task complete)
Hukif: 2275 + 50 (Secondary task complete)
Alter: 700
Dakotahnok: 450
ineverwakeup97: 300
Wristblade56: 100
Soulnote: 50
goldenaxel321: 0
mikeac: 0
erible: 0
Terry (olgra009): 0
dreamdimensions: 0
Alpha502: 0
hprib012: 0
Dark_Merlin: 0
tom32: 0

----------


## Hukif

RAWR sexy demon girl. Now everyone else need to try the tasks out <.<

----------


## Wristblade56

I want to do one for once but in all the lucids i've had recently i can't even remember my personal goals. it sucks! maybe i should try a mantra to remember.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Nice job you guys.

----------


## Wristblade56

guys, i'm temporarily pulling out of this. i got my own goals at the moment, and once i'm done with them, i'll start trying the tasks again.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

That's alright.

----------


## Hukif

Not much participation, again <.<

----------


## Raven Knight

> Not much participation, again <.<



Yeah... I noticed that, too... -.-  So maybe a bonus task... let's see...  Halloween is in just a couple of days, so how about**:

Go trick-or-treating.  Shape shift into your favorite form or put on a cool costume and go collect candy.  If you've never eaten candy or treats in a dream, it's a good chance to try it out.  It's a friendly neighborhood to go trick-or-treating in with one exception.  One of the people in the neighborhood is a pedophile/psychopath.  This man (or woman... or monster...) hypnotizes children out trick-or-treating and takes them into their basement to have their way with the kid and then kill them.  The main goal is to put a stop to this.  How you stop it is up to you.  Points are as follows:

Report the pervert to the authorities and make sure they are caught: 25 pointsGo to the pervert's house and deal with it personally: 50 pointsDisguise yourself as one of the children, then once inside, reveal you are no helpless victim: 100 pts

Also, 10 bonus points for each type of candy / treat you try and describe.  I have found getting multiple senses into dreams can help with recall, so look, texture, taste, smell... sound?

Rules:
The pervert must be caught or killed.Rescue one or more captive children.  It is also accepted if the authorities do it.Obviously, don't get yourself killed.   :tongue2: 

Setting:
A common suburban neighborhood at Halloween

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Interesting task. Good thing it's bonus. So I have forever to do it. I still have to do the tournament! And that's from May! I've just been caught on TOTY, but I'll participate myself more and more when I finish.

----------


## outsourcefirm

Hahah, I'll become a member of for sure. I think you can say I'm still a amateur, but if you look at my most current DJ admittance, I had some decent carry over my wish.

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Ok, I checked and found this:





> outsourcefirm does not have a Dream Journal yet.



It's a freakin bot!! 

Lol and he said he'd join the task club for sure. Wonder how many lucids he's had?  ::lol::

----------


## Hukif

Bots have dreams, too ;.; Or something.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Members, I am VERY sorry we missed last month. I promise young will keep up I'm the future. I was very busy last month. 

TASK: 
Run around the Earth...twice. 

RULES:
No flying, no vehicles, etc. Running only. 
Obviously, make it around the world twice on foot before the dream is over. 

TERRAIN:
Earth...

----------


## Staticiron51

What happen to this thread?

----------


## Hukif

It died, apparently.  Don't know about everyone else, but I have my hands full with my own goals so whatever <.<

----------


## Staticiron51

Yea I would of join but I also have goals I became a lucid dreamer about a month ago and have had ten. I plan to get iguess revenge. My whole life I have had about 98% bad dreams/ nightmares. I remember alot. And I plan to revisit and fight old enemies

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I suppose if you wanted to get this thread going again you'd probably have to pm ineverwakeup97 and see if he wants to continue updating the goals again, but this thread has been dead for a while

Instead, check out the Task of the Month and Task of the Year  :smiley:

----------


## Alter

Nuff said lol.

Just got out of jail yesterday after 19 month stay, so that's why I've been gone.
Anyone else want to maybe bring this thread back?

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hi LPTC members. This is an update from the club owner. I am not decided on whether this shall reboot or not yet. Getting back into LDing is hard for me. I've only had two lucids over a two month period. I would like to reboot, but I'd like to be able to do the tasks too. We will see. Stay tuned.

----------


## melanieb

**Thread moved to Lucid Challenges**

I'd be willing to bet there are some good tasks in this thread. Even experienced members could benefit from reading back through the challenges and achieving them.

----------


## JackTheKing

This makes me upset, I would love to join and complete tasks but i havent been lucky enough to have lucid dreams yet. I really am trying i have a journal and i do reality checks all the time. But i dont do them in my dream  :Sad:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

This club hasn't been active for over a year, and I've contemplated rebooting, but I too am struggling to get lucids regularly so we'll see. But don't fret, in time they will come.

----------


## ryytytut

Aw shit. All iv ever done is become a super sayian. And I can't evan do that now

----------

